# MSI MAG x570 TOMAHAWK WIFI



## aGeoM

Hi

New beta UEFI 7C84v115 released.

EDIT:

Great improvement in Memory Latency


----------



## Zendal

Didn't make a difference for me


----------



## sleepwithechoes

I'm overall pleased with this motherboard but I've got to say, the FAN header placements boggle my mind. Most of them are mushed in to one tiny spot in the bottom part! My case has a cutout near that spot but my PSU partly blocks it. It's even worsened by the thick USB3 cable etc.


I see that you also have the "Unknown motherboard" error in AIDA64. Does anyone know what causes it? Seems really random


----------



## xeizo

Looks like a nice board, pity they have pretty much been unobtanium here in Europe. X570 Unity have been plenty, but it's 50€ more expensive for the same performance.


----------



## Zendal

sleepwithechoes said:


> I'm overall pleased with this motherboard but I've got to say, the FAN header placements boggle my mind. Most of them are mushed in to one tiny spot in the bottom part! My case has a cutout near that spot but my PSU partly blocks it. It's even worsened by the thick USB3 cable etc.
> 
> 
> I see that you also have the "Unknown motherboard" error in AIDA64. Does anyone know what causes it? Seems really random


Yeah... Fan cables look tidy when you manage to put them in there but I actually had some trouble, initially.

I suppose the "Unknown motherboard" label could be because I'm using an outdated version of AIDA or maybe it's just a Beta BIOS bug.


----------



## aGeoM

Hi @Zendal

Did you enabled the new option under DRAM Advanced Settings called DRAM Latency enhancer? If not try msi config as an option.

I have pointed the fan headers position to MSI. hope on next versions they do something about it. My major concern and can be fixed by a new BIOS is to be able to set my NVMe RAID system without setting SATA to RAID mode. I can do it with my ASUS Strix X570-E. Overall now I feel that I upgraded from my Crosshair 6 Hero, I can use my Samsung B-Die to 4133, with the Strix I cud only set it to 3400Mhz unstable.
Here some SS at 3800 with settings:


----------



## Zendal

aGeoM said:


> Hi @Zendal
> Did you enabled the new option under DRAM Advanced Settings called DRAM Latency enhancer? If not try msi config as an option.


Yeah, I noticed the new parameter and tried it, thinking that was making the difference, but no luck. Does your latency change at all with that parameter or did you just update the BIOS and got better latency?


----------



## aGeoM

I updated BIOS and set parameter, then test it.

Edit:

Flashed 1.00 to compare :


----------



## Zendal

Anyone else having trouble with the ethernet adapter since that latest beta (7C84v115). It keeps turning off and on for me every now and then, tried different ports on the router, same issue. WiFi on the other hand, no problems


----------



## BUFUMAN

aGeoM said:


> Hi @Zendal
> 
> Did you enabled the new option under DRAM Advanced Settings called DRAM Latency enhancer? If not try msi config as an option.
> 
> I have pointed the fan headers position to MSI. hope on next versions they do something about it. My major concern and can be fixed by a new BIOS is to be able to set my NVMe RAID system without setting SATA to RAID mode. I can do it with my ASUS Strix X570-E. Overall now I feel that I upgraded from my Crosshair 6 Hero, I can use my Samsung B-Die to 4133, with the Strix I cud only set it to 3400Mhz unstable.
> Here some SS at 3800 with settings:


I will try this Board. My CH6 was a torture.


----------



## desoto

It's strange, with my previous mobo: ASUS Prime X470-Pro I could OCed my 3800X 4.5GHz on 1.3V. but with the Tomahawk only 4.4GHz on 1.2V. I didn't dig so deep yet, just set 45 and 1.3V. What's LLC is the best for OC on our board?


----------



## BUFUMAN

desoto said:


> It's strange, with my previous mobo: ASUS Prime X470-Pro I could OCed my 3800X 4.5GHz on 1.3V. but with the Tomahawk only 4.4GHz on 1.2V. I didn't dig so deep yet, just set 45 and 1.3V. What's LLC is the best for OC on our board?


4,5Ghz Stable on all cores?
This board should handle it but 4.5Ghz on all cores is hard. My max stable was 4.4Ghz with 1.265 V.

Not much input here, looks like only a few people own this board.

I just moved back to Auto OC with this CPU. And good powersettings.

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## desoto

*desoto*

Yeah, all cores but the cpu passed only CB20. It's enough for me. I played games without any issues. The difference in settings between these boards is only I used LLC on ASUS but on Tomahawk didn't.
Reached 4.5GHz with 1.35V. LLC2. Passed CB20, temperature peak 82C. In gaming 60-65C, idle 50C. Cooler D15.


----------



## BUFUMAN

desoto said:


> Yeah, all cores but the cpu passed only CB20. It's enough for me. I played games without any issues. The difference in settings between these boards is only I used LLC on ASUS but on Tomahawk didn't.


Try it with Low LLC


----------



## desoto

My 3800x can work at 4400 with 1.2v. but with 1.3v. the cpu gets more score in CB20. 1.35v more and more.


----------



## Neutron1234

Just saying hi, new owner here and been pretty impressed so far - beta bios doesn't seem to be causing me any issues and I've just come from being only getting the memory to 3600MT/s on my x570 Aorus Elite to a quick and loose [email protected] on the Tomahawk - no other components were changed and I'm sure there's a bit more tightening I can do.

More than happy at the mo after the debacle of wrestling with GB's BIOS making me think my IF would only do 3600 and that I had a "nothing special" SoC


----------



## BUFUMAN

I think this is not GB fault. It's AMD with bad system Environment.
After years of Sandy Bridge CPU an Environment i had bluescreens, boot issues with Secureboot mode and and and.

AMD needs to concentrate on this Department. Just check your system with LatencyMonitor. All my USB 3.0 Ports have ISR Counts. If i install a Win7 usb driver i have 0 ISR Counts but my system took ages to boot.

I could solve this issue by using the Asmedia 3.1 USB Port over a old USB3.0 Hub. It's facked up. AMD is the issue.

Because of this i hate my Crosshair VI. This will be my last ASUS Product.

Looking Forward - to try the new chipset and Environment.

We now have 3 Tomahawk owner here ?

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## sev1

I'm also a Tomahawk Owner but still in the process of acquiring my gear. 



Mobo: MSI x570 Tomahawk
CPU: Ryzen 5 3600
RAM: G.SKill Ripjaws V PC3200 CL14 B Die
PSU: Be Quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850w


Still need:
Case: Might go Be Quiet! 500DX as the Lancool 2 seems to be out of stock everywhere.
Cooler: Arctic 240? Is air enough?

GPU (might borrow a GTX 1050 for the short term)


Anyway, my first build in years so excited to get rolling on this. Will be back looking for advice and providing my experience as well.


----------



## Jase006

I got one of these motherboards aswell and came here looking for some advice 
Could you tell me if I RAID 2 500gb Samsung nvme will I still have the sata ports available or does it kick the data ports off 
I can’t test it yet I’m waiting for new psu to come


----------



## BUFUMAN

Jase006 said:


> I got one of these motherboards aswell and came here looking for some advice
> Could you tell me if I RAID 2 500gb Samsung nvme will I still have the sata ports available or does it kick the data ports off
> I can’t test it yet I’m waiting for new psu to come


No information about that in the Manual. At Page 32. This will Work with all 6 ports.

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jase006

Thanks for that I checked manual aswell but didn’t really tell me much


----------



## desoto

What I don't like in my Tomohawk: 1. If you set too high or too low parameters in a BIOS to try reach best result and you failed you have to manually open a case and clear the BIOS. In my previous ASUS mobo in this case the mobo just reboot several times and went to last stable settings. This feature is super convenient when you need to adjust your new system. 2. If you new player of MSI don't install their Dragon software. Many people complain about this software. I've installed it and… nothing. I didn't find it in my computer. People say it's ok, it happens, just re-install several times and if you happy you will find it, may be. Even if you find it you will meet with issue Magic light - part of this software, which responds to lights in your mobo. As to me I've installed only drivers for my mobo, sound, lan card, and wifi that it. The system stable at 4.4GHz with 1.2v. (3800x, set manually) , ram 3600MHz, CL14, 1.4v.(Patriot 4400). No issue with temps on chipset, vrm, cpu, and etc. CPU - 40C - idle, 60C - gaming. Others components - no more 50C under load except mobo chipset. The chipset temp is always 50-60C anytime. A chipset fan start is working after 60C so I don't worry about it. I use D15 for the CPU and 4 case fans. 
When I tested BIOS I feel that it's not stable in overclocking as asus mobo. I hope it because the mobo is new and later msi will release more stable bios.


----------



## Zendal

desoto said:


> What I don't like in my Tomohawk: 1. If you set too high or too low parameters in a BIOS to try reach best result and you failed you have to manually open a case and clear the BIOS. In my previous ASUS mobo in this case the mobo just reboot several times and went to last stable settings. This feature is super convenient when you need to adjust your new system. 2. If you new player of MSI don't install their Dragon software. Many people complain about this software. I've installed it and… nothing. I didn't find it in my computer. People say it's ok, it happens, just re-install several times and if you happy you will find it, may be. Even if you find it you will meet with issue Magic light - part of this software, which responds to lights in your mobo. As to me I've installed only drivers for my mobo, sound, lan card, and wifi that it. The system stable at 4.4GHz with 1.2v. (3800x, set manually) , ram 3600MHz, CL14, 1.4v.(Patriot 4400). No issue with temps on chipset, vrm, cpu, and etc. CPU - 40C - idle, 60C - gaming. Others components - no more 50C under load except mobo chipset. The chipset temp is always 50-60C anytime. A chipset fan start is working after 60C so I don't worry about it. I use D15 for the CPU and 4 case fans.
> When I tested BIOS I feel that it's not stable in overclocking as asus mobo. I hope it because the mobo is new and later msi will release more stable bios.


Or you could use the microbutton on the back I/O. The kind that you have to use a paperclip to push. That will reset the BIOS without having to open the case.


----------



## Neutron1234

Looks like the latest BIOS is out of beta - 7C84v11 says it was released on 15th July but I've been checking fairly regularly and it wasn't there last week


----------



## desoto

To Zendal
Yeah. I forgot about this little button. Thanks.


----------



## SneakySloth

So on the V115 beta bios I had this strange thing happen where I couldnt change the manual Vcore or set an LCC. Setting a manual VCore reverted the voltage to 1.1v after a restart and the LCC setting didn't do anything at all. Did anyone else see that happen or was just that on my end? Everything is find on the v113 bios. Maybe i'll try and update to the new stable bios and see if that behaves properly for me.


----------



## desoto

Try new one. (non beta).


----------



## SneakySloth

desoto said:


> Try new one. (non beta).



I'm getting the same on the new final release. Tried it last night. Manual override for CPU overclock does nothing and the voltage reverts to 1.1. The only setting that lets me set a manual override is the offset mode where I can set a fixed voltage and leave the offset at auto. V113 beta works fine though, all manual voltage set types work fine and the LLC settings work fine.


I tested this with stock settings everything on a R5 3600.


----------



## desoto

Thanks for sharing your experience. Interesting, is it possible to update bios with old version firmware for msi boards?


----------



## SneakySloth

desoto said:


> Thanks for sharing your experience. Interesting, is it possible to update bios with old version firmware for msi boards?



It is on this one, I've gone multiple times from v115 -> v113 and the new stable bios -> v113. If you would like I can upload v113 and attach it to a comment.


----------



## desoto

Nice. There is only version 11 on official msi site. I'm wondering which version is the best for tomahawk for now?


----------



## SneakySloth

desoto said:


> Nice. There is only version 11 on official msi site. I'm wondering which version is the best for tomahawk for now?



You should try the latest Bios and see if it works for you. Given that there isn't a common theme in this topic about the Bios being bad could mean that my issue is more of an edge case. I need to contact MSI soon and send them a bug report to hopefully fix my issue in the next revision.


----------



## desoto

Sorry but I'm not working for msi as a beta tester.


----------



## BUFUMAN

We all are. How is the Board? Stable?

Any USB Bugs or long boot time?



Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## TitusTroy

so is this board as good as the hype or is it a bit overrated?


----------



## Jubair Adib

So I got this board just a week ago, and I am really struggling with this. 

**CPU:** Ryzen 5 3600

**RAM:** 2×8GB 3200MHz DDR4 Tt Toughram RGB White

**Motherboard:** MSi x570 Tomahawk

**GPU:** RX 580

**SSD:** Crucial 120GB, ADATA 240GB (SATA)

**OS:** Windows 10

**OS Build/Version:** Windows 10 PRO 2004

**PSU:**Cooler Master V650 Semi Modular (4+4 pin CPU power)

**Issue:**

So, I got myself a 3600 and a x570 Tomahawk with Tt Toughram RGB white 3200MHz last week.

The first time I assembled my PC, it won't boot. After reseating the RAMs, it worked fine.

However, there are 2 major issues I'm dealing with:

1. I was running high temperatures so, I tried to undervolt my 3600 to 1.1875 @ 4.05GHz using Ryzen Master. Prime 95, AIDA64 stress tests went fine, temps were normal. So I thought of changing the CPU VCore and Frequency from the BIOS. I set VCORE to override mode and set it to 1.1875V, and the multiplier from 36 to 40.5. After applying the settings, the PC won't boot from BIOS. I had to cut the power and restart, the PC booted fine with the settings applied. But, my thermals were worse and the R20 score wasn't very impressive. So I got worse results when I applied the undervolting and OC from bios.
So I had to set everything back to default and use Ryzen Master for OCing.

2. My PC won't often boot after a windows restart or bios restart. The screen goes black and the CPU debug LED lights up. I have to unplug the computer and then plug it again, and then it will boot just fine.

And this has become excruciatingly annoying to deal with this everytime. I almost regret buying my stuff now.

**Have you done any trouble shooting? Can you reproduce the issue?**

I tried to configure everything in the BIOS to their original setting, disable Ryzen Master OC.


----------



## SneakySloth

BUFUMAN said:


> We all are. How is the Board? Stable?
> 
> Any USB Bugs or long boot time?
> 
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk



Boot time isn't long and I havent noticed any USB bugs.




TitusTroy said:


> so is this board as good as the hype or is it a bit overrated?



Its pretty good but the Bios is very unreliable right now. Its unstable a lot of times and I've personally noticed a bunch of bugs.




Jubair Adib said:


> So I got this board just a week ago, and I am really struggling with this.
> 
> **CPU:** Ryzen 5 3600
> 
> **RAM:** 2×8GB 3200MHz DDR4 Tt Toughram RGB White
> 
> **Motherboard:** MSi x570 Tomahawk
> 
> **GPU:** RX 580
> 
> **SSD:** Crucial 120GB, ADATA 240GB (SATA)
> 
> **OS:** Windows 10
> 
> **OS Build/Version:** Windows 10 PRO 2004
> 
> **PSU:**Cooler Master V650 Semi Modular (4+4 pin CPU power)
> 
> **Issue:**
> 
> So, I got myself a 3600 and a x570 Tomahawk with Tt Toughram RGB white 3200MHz last week.
> 
> The first time I assembled my PC, it won't boot. After reseating the RAMs, it worked fine.
> 
> However, there are 2 major issues I'm dealing with:
> 
> 1. I was running high temperatures so, I tried to undervolt my 3600 to 1.1875 @ 4.05GHz using Ryzen Master. Prime 95, AIDA64 stress tests went fine, temps were normal. So I thought of changing the CPU VCore and Frequency from the BIOS. I set VCORE to override mode and set it to 1.1875V, and the multiplier from 36 to 40.5. After applying the settings, the PC won't boot from BIOS. I had to cut the power and restart, the PC booted fine with the settings applied. But, my thermals were worse and the R20 score wasn't very impressive. So I got worse results when I applied the undervolting and OC from bios.
> So I had to set everything back to default and use Ryzen Master for OCing.
> 
> 2. My PC won't often boot after a windows restart or bios restart. The screen goes black and the CPU debug LED lights up. I have to unplug the computer and then plug it again, and then it will boot just fine.
> 
> And this has become excruciatingly annoying to deal with this everytime. I almost regret buying my stuff now.
> 
> **Have you done any trouble shooting? Can you reproduce the issue?**
> 
> I tried to configure everything in the BIOS to their original setting, disable Ryzen Master OC.



What bios are you on? Have you tried the latest version?


----------



## TitusTroy

SneakySloth said:


> Its pretty good but the Bios is very unreliable right now. Its unstable a lot of times and I've personally noticed a bunch of bugs


I have an MSI X570 Tomahawk set to arrive this Friday but am tempted to return it and get the Asus TUF Gaming X570-Plus...not as good in terms of VRM and overall features but it sounds like a solid board with good BIOS support


----------



## SneakySloth

TitusTroy said:


> I have an MSI X570 Tomahawk set to arrive this Friday but am tempted to return it and get the Asus TUF Gaming X570-Plus...not as good in terms of VRM and overall features but it sounds like a solid board with good BIOS support



I dont know about that very much but I've seen a bunch of people have problems with that board. Completely anecdotal though. Maybe look into the x570 Aorus Elite, thats a very solid board.


----------



## Shao-Cheng Wang

SneakySloth said:


> So on the V115 beta bios I had this strange thing happen where I couldnt change the manual Vcore or set an LCC. Setting a manual VCore reverted the voltage to 1.1v after a restart and the LCC setting didn't do anything at all. Did anyone else see that happen or was just that on my end? Everything is find on the v113 bios. Maybe i'll try and update to the new stable bios and see if that behaves properly for me.


I have the same issues, and reported to MSI. They said these issues will be fixed on next version bios


----------



## SneakySloth

Shao-Cheng Wang said:


> I have the same issues, and reported to MSI. They said these issues will be fixed on next version bios



I had a feeling this wasn't just a problem with my motherboard. Thank you for confirming. I've reported it as well to MSI today, hopefully they can get the fix out soon


----------



## TitusTroy

where do you find the beta Bios versions?...I only see 2 official versions on the MSI website


----------



## agpoli

TitusTroy said:


> where do you find the beta Bios versions?...I only see 2 official versions on the MSI website


You can find them here: https://www.station-drivers.com/ind...70-tomahawk-wifi&catid=268&Itemid=169&lang=en


----------



## SneakySloth

TitusTroy said:


> where do you find the beta Bios versions?...I only see 2 official versions on the MSI website



I had the beta bios downloaded when they were available. The only beta bios that is worth using is the v113 bios. Every other depicts similar behaviour to the latest bios. The stock bios (from May) works for voltage and LLC control but I'm unable to set custom fan curves in that for some reason so I cant use that. So v113 is what I'm using currently.


----------



## TitusTroy

agpoli said:


> You can find them here: https://www.station-drivers.com/ind...70-tomahawk-wifi&catid=268&Itemid=169&lang=en


thanks



SneakySloth said:


> I had the beta bios downloaded when they were available. The only beta bios that is worth using is the v113 bios. Every other depicts similar behaviour to the latest bios. The stock bios (from May) works for voltage and LLC control but I'm unable to set custom fan curves in that for some reason so I cant use that. So v113 is what I'm using currently.


so the official 7C84v11 Bios from July 2020 is not good?

the 1.13 beta shows a date of May...so isn't the official 7C84v11 Bios newer then that one?


----------



## SneakySloth

TitusTroy said:


> thanks
> 
> 
> 
> so the official 7C84v11 Bios from July 2020 is not good?
> 
> the 1.13 beta shows a date of May...so isn't the official 7C84v11 Bios newer then that one?



For some reason I'm unable to set voltage LLC settings and a manual VCore in the 7C84v11 bios. They outright dont work for me. I had similar issues on v115 beta as well. The only version that works is the original bios that came with the motherboard and then v113 beta.


----------



## BUFUMAN

Hmm looks like the same issues all over all AMD chipsets.

Boot issues with black screen.

I had issues with Secureboot (UEFI).
I disabled it reinstalled win 10 in legacy mode and it works

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Shao-Cheng Wang

SneakySloth said:


> I had the beta bios downloaded when they were available. The only beta bios that is worth using is the v113 bios. Every other depicts similar behaviour to the latest bios. The stock bios (from May) works for voltage and LLC control but I'm unable to set custom fan curves in that for some reason so I cant use that. So v113 is what I'm using currently.


Try to drag the gradient points?


----------



## Neutron1234

Anyone seen the latest BuildZoid vid on youtube. He uses this board although with the 7C84v10 BIOS


----------



## Performer81

Does this board have no bios reset feature? If i dial in a wrong overclock of cpu or memory the screen just stays blank. I always have to clear cmos, other boards tried booting several times and then reset the bios. Very annoying.


----------



## desoto

Performer81 said:


> Does this board have no bios reset feature? If i dial in a wrong overclock of cpu or memory the screen just stays blank. I always have to clear cmos, other boards tried booting several times and then reset the bios. Very annoying.


That is I don't like in the Tomahawk.


----------



## SneakySloth

Shao-Cheng Wang said:


> Try to drag the gradient points?



Its more that the custom fan curves dont behave like they're supposed to in windows. Regardless of what I set them to, they kinda do their own thing.


----------



## LXP-F

So the black screen on startup is a known problem with the BIOS? I get it pretty consistently at the win 10 lock screen on startup. I guess there could be a million different causes for this though.

Also, is bios 113 still what you guys would recommend? using non-beta 115 right now. I tried to manual OC but got absolutely nowhere with horrible temps at the same 4500 clock that I get with it set to auto on my 3800X.


----------



## SneakySloth

LXP-F said:


> So the black screen on startup is a known problem with the BIOS? I get it pretty consistently at the win 10 lock screen on startup. I guess there could be a million different causes for this though.
> 
> Also, is bios 113 still what you guys would recommend? using non-beta 115 right now. I tried to manual OC but got absolutely nowhere with horrible temps at the same 4500 clock that I get with it set to auto on my 3800X.



Were you able to set a manual vcore when using the manual overide mode and did it actually work? On that bios setting the vcore sets mine to 1.1, regardless of what voltage I manually set myself.


----------



## BUFUMAN

SneakySloth said:


> Were you able to set a manual vcore when using the manual overide mode and did it actually work? On that bios setting the vcore sets mine to 1.1, regardless of what voltage I manually set myself.


I am talking about black screen while initial boot not on lock screen.

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## LXP-F

SneakySloth said:


> LXP-F said:
> 
> 
> 
> Were you able to set a manual vcore when using the manual overide mode and did it actually work? On that bios setting the vcore sets mine to 1.1, regardless of what voltage I manually set myself.
> 
> 
> 
> It was the other day I can't remember exactly, but when I tried to override the vcore it got stuck at 1.1, then even after setting it back to auto I kind of remember it was either stuck at 1.1 or 0.9 (something was only getting 0.9) with it on auto. I had to clear CMOS to get to go back to the 4550 boost and whatever auto voltage was ,scaling all the way up to like 1.469 or something, I believe.
Click to expand...


----------



## LXP-F

BUFUMAN said:


> I am talking about black screen while initial boot not on lock screen.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


Yeah I got that, I can't think of a time it did not boot because of that black screen though. I'd say it's almost like a prolonged flicker, almost like its just the video-out. Is that how you would describe it too? Or do you think it's actually freezing up the whole system?


----------



## SneakySloth

LXP-F said:


> SneakySloth said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was the other day I can't remember exactly, but when I tried to override the vcore it got stuck at 1.1, then even after setting it back to auto I kind of remember it was either stuck at 1.1 or 0.9 (something was only getting 0.9) with it on auto. I had to clear CMOS to get to go back to the 4550 boost and whatever auto voltage was ,scaling all the way up to like 1.469 or something, I believe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's exactly what happened on my end as well. I had to flash back to v113 beta which has worked fairly well for me so far.
Click to expand...


----------



## TitusTroy

is the MSI Bios easy to use and navigate?...I hear mixed reviews on it compared to Asus and Gigabyte Bios


----------



## LXP-F

I'd say the BIOS is well laid-out with access to most of the settings without having to click through a rabbit hole of separate menus. Most of the meat and potatoes CPU/RAM settings are all on the same OC main page. You want to get more in-depth with timings/power settings and whatnot its just one click away.


----------



## SneakySloth

TitusTroy said:


> is the MSI Bios easy to use and navigate?...I hear mixed reviews on it compared to Asus and Gigabyte Bios



I find it better than asus but thats the only reference point I have.


----------



## desoto

As a previous ASUS motherboards owner I can tell you there is no big difference, you can easy learn how it works. But ASUS bios more stable and well tested before it released. MSI prefer that users test their bios.


----------



## BUFUMAN

LXP-F said:


> Yeah I got that, I can't think of a time it did not boot because of that black screen though. I'd say it's almost like a prolonged flicker, almost like its just the video-out. Is that how you would describe it too? Or do you think it's actually freezing up the whole system?


It's freezing with error code 0d.

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## TitusTroy

I just received my board today...where is the manufacture date?...is it on the board or the box?


----------



## LXP-F

BUFUMAN said:


> It's freezing with error code 0d.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


So it's not starting for you at all? From what I could find, Error 0d is no monitor detected or something like that? I've read to try using two separate 8-pin cables for your GPU, not the one that's chained together into two 8-pin connectors. 

Also some others have said it can be the RAM, to try the "Check it with 1 RAM stick etc.." or the RAM is just not supported for some reason. I've also seen others get it to work with different RAM sticks then switch back to the ones they were trying to use and it ended up working fine after that. All of this is just for Error 0d keep in mind. Not necessarily for this MOBO.

I'm not getting an error code. The only things I see in my even log most of the time when the system crashes are kernel errors that appear to come from the GPU Driver. I wonder if it's the GPU or the TV (yeah I'm using a 4k TCL TV) just trying to adjust itself. I was having a lot of crashing, screen flickering, audio popping, then switched to a DisplayPort-to-4k60hz HDMI adaptor and only have had black screen "Timeouts", not crashes, ever since switching to the DisplayPort. This could totally just be the GPU or TV not really compatible with what the GPU is sending it. Working with a Vega 64 here by the way.


----------



## Neutron1234

7C84v12 is out - yet to dl and flash so no comments yet


----------



## Shao-Cheng Wang

Neutron1234 said:


> 7C84v12 is out - yet to dl and flash so no comments yet


These issues are still not fixed. So sad.


----------



## SneakySloth

Shao-Cheng Wang said:


> These issues are still not fixed. So sad.


 Which issues?


EDIT:


So the new bios has the same Manual Vcore override issue for me where whatever Vcore I set, it gets stuck at 1.1v. The Vcore LLC settings dont work either so thats fun. Back to v113 beta bios I guess.


Does anyone know where to contact MSI to report these bios issues? I sent them a support ticket a week ago and got no response from them so far.


----------



## Shao-Cheng Wang

SneakySloth said:


> Which issues?
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> 
> So the new bios has the same Manual Vcore override issue for me where whatever Vcore I set, it gets stuck at 1.1v. The Vcore LLC settings dont work either so thats fun. Back to v113 beta bios I guess.
> 
> 
> Does anyone know where to contact MSI to report these bios issues? I sent them a support ticket a week ago and got no response from them so far.



Same issues as yours.

You can go to MSI's forum (https://forum-en.msi.com/index.php) to report.


----------



## BUFUMAN

Hmm my Tomahawk Just arrived today. But this kind of bug oh men ....



Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## BUFUMAN

LXP-F said:


> So it's not starting for you at all? From what I could find, Error 0d is no monitor detected or something like that? I've read to try using two separate 8-pin cables for your GPU, not the one that's chained together into two 8-pin connectors.
> 
> 
> 
> Also some others have said it can be the RAM, to try the "Check it with 1 RAM stick etc.." or the RAM is just not supported for some reason. I've also seen others get it to work with different RAM sticks then switch back to the ones they were trying to use and it ended up working fine after that. All of this is just for Error 0d keep in mind. Not necessarily for this MOBO.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not getting an error code. The only things I see in my even log most of the time when the system crashes are kernel errors that appear to come from the GPU Driver. I wonder if it's the GPU or the TV (yeah I'm using a 4k TCL TV) just trying to adjust itself. I was having a lot of crashing, screen flickering, audio popping, then switched to a DisplayPort-to-4k60hz HDMI adaptor and only have had black screen "Timeouts", not crashes, ever since switching to the DisplayPort. This could totally just be the GPU or TV not really compatible with what the GPU is sending it. Working with a Vega 64 here by the way.


Thx for the Input mate. It's related to Secure boot or Ram. I know.

Hope this board works fine or i will send it back. I will not wait for any further action from the manufactor.

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## PurpleCarrot

Another soon to be owner here. Awaiting a few more parts to arrive.

Anyone started testing on RAM OC on this board yet?

Rig:
3700x, X570 Tomahawk,
Thermal Grizzly Kyronaut,
8GBx2 Corsair 3600 Hynix D-die, 
Corsair RM850x White,
Adata sx8200 pro 512gb + 1TB HDD
CM 120 ARGB Halo
AOC C32G2E monitor
GPU: still undecided between the coming Ampera vs RDNA2


----------



## BUFUMAN

Ok installed. Cant Boot just installed OS.

How can i cange the boot order for hard disks it only show me my ssd as a option but all drives are visible. *** MSI

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk









Its working now. Had to use Secure boot


----------



## SneakySloth

You can change the boot priority by going to the Hard Disk BBS priority submenu in the boot order menu. You can get to that by getting out of easy mode by pressing f7.


----------



## skline00

BUFUMAN, you have some SERIOUS ssd storage!


----------



## BUFUMAN

Hahaha 
it's working now. Latency is very good









Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## BUFUMAN

I used all of my crosshair VI DDR settings back to 3800mhz RAM at 1.5T 64ns latency with Soc at 1.05v.

This board feels snappy! I did not installed norton Internet Security.i would like to do some tests before.

Atm i am also not using my Titanium HD Soundcard. 

The onboard sound is a 5 of 10 for me, you have to use some Equalizier tune up.

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## BUFUMAN

Nice Board. It's snappy. Looks like this Chipset is a must have for a Ryzen 3xxx.

2 different world's not just in numbers, smoth and fast feeling. No mini lags in game no stuttering i tested a few Games.
i will try to push the RAM Clock

Here a Cinebench OpenGL Benchmark: Crosshair VI (with 1700x and 3800x) vs MSI with 3800x (Cpu -0.1V offset / Soc 1.05V / 3800MHz Ram CL16 T1.5) 

PS: RAM Comment is wrong at Cinebech its not 3200Mhz.


----------



## desoto

New 12 bios was released.


----------



## SneakySloth

desoto said:


> New 12 bios was released.



Thats been out for a while. I wouldnt recommend updating to it though it still has a few bugs in it.


I got a confirmation from MSI that the manual Vcore and LLC bug will be fixed in one of the upcoming bios releases. They were able to reproduce the bug on their side.


----------



## BUFUMAN

Which LLC Setting is 0 LLC (Over Voltage)? At the uefi Info panel it looks like LLC 8.

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## SneakySloth

BUFUMAN said:


> Which LLC Setting is 0 LLC (Over Voltage)? At the uefi Info panel it looks like LLC 8.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk



You mean the lowest vdroop? That would be LLC 1. LLC 8 is the highest amount of vdroop.


----------



## BUFUMAN

SneakySloth said:


> You mean the lowest vdroop? That would be LLC 1. LLC 8 is the highest amount of vdroop.


Yes that was what i try to explain .

Ok at UEFI at LLC 8 there is no "OV" at 8 if you check the diagram/skala

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## stoy4o

Just upgraded to 7C84v12 and can't find the AMD Cool'n'Quiet setting...


----------



## SneakySloth

BUFUMAN said:


> Yes that was what i try to explain .
> 
> Ok at UEFI at LLC 8 there is no "OV" at 8 if you check the diagram/skala
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk



OV = overvolt? There is no overvolt at LLC1 either, there just isn't any vdroop at all. Even though the LLC diagram might show it that way builzoid from AHOC on youtube was able to confirm with gigabyte that LLC1 doesn't mean more voltage than whats set in bios.




stoy4o said:


> Just upgraded to 7C84v12 and can't find the AMD Cool'n'Quiet setting...



That was removed in the v115 beta bios. I dont think the cool and quite setting has any affect though, not anything that Ive noticed at least.


----------



## BUFUMAN

SneakySloth said:


> OV = overvolt? There is no overvolt at LLC1 either, there just isn't any vdroop at all. Even though the LLC diagram might show it that way builzoid from AHOC on youtube was able to confirm with gigabyte that LLC1 doesn't mean more voltage than whats set in bios.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was removed in the v115 beta bios. I dont think the cool and quite setting has any affect though, not anything that Ive noticed at least.


Thanks mate.

For AMD Cool and Quite if it's not visible it's on.

Your CPU will downclock correctly if C1 is enabled and your powersettings are setup properly.

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## TitusTroy

so the new BIOS version forces a 20% speed minimum (chipset fan) so it will never be "off"?

so what are the fan profiles for Silent vs Balanced vs Performance?...with Silent and Balanced the fan remains off unless the chipset reaches a certain temperature?...Performance has it on all the time?


----------



## agpoli

TitusTroy said:


> so the new BIOS version forces a 20% speed minimum (chipset fan) so it will never be "off"?


No, it won't. I already upgraded and the chipset fan is off most of the time.


----------



## TitusTroy

agpoli said:


> No, it won't. I already upgraded and the chipset fan is off most of the time.


I'm referring to manual control...I hear you can no longer set it to 0%


----------



## Shao-Cheng Wang

New beta bios was released on MSI forum.

http://www.mediafire.com/file/2tyzkyy2uo6a9hh/E7C84AMS.zip/file

Vcore and LLC issues have been fixed, and AGESA was updated to 1.0.8.1


----------



## stoy4o

BUFUMAN said:


> Thanks mate.
> 
> For AMD Cool and Quite if it's not visible it's on.
> 
> Your CPU will downclock correctly if C1 is enabled and your powersettings are setup properly.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


Turns out they've renamed "AMD Cool'n'Quiet" to "PSS Support". It was on Auto, I set it to Enabled now.


----------



## treestar

Shao-Cheng Wang said:


> Vcore and LLC issues have been fixed, and AGESA was updated to 1.0.8.1


Nice! Is there a changelog for the AGESA?


----------



## cosita88

Shao-Cheng Wang said:


> New beta bios was released on MSI forum.
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/2tyzkyy2uo6a9hh/E7C84AMS.zip/file
> 
> Vcore and LLC issues have been fixed, and AGESA was updated to 1.0.8.1




Link forum?


----------



## Shao-Cheng Wang

cosita88 said:


> Link forum?


https://forum-en.msi.com/index.php?...ant-change-cpu-voltage-or-llc-setting.344163/


----------



## cosita88

Shao-Cheng Wang said:


> https://forum-en.msi.com/index.php?...ant-change-cpu-voltage-or-llc-setting.344163/


Thanks partner, I was looking for a post with beta BIOS of different models.

Enviado desde mi ONEPLUS A3003 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## desoto

Who did try to roll a bios version back? Is it possible? For example, from version 12 to go back to 10.


----------



## cosita88

desoto said:


> Who did try to roll a bios version back? Is it possible? For example, from version 12 to go back to 10.


Yes

Enviado desde mi ONEPLUS A3003 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## BUFUMAN

stoy4o said:


> Turns out they've renamed "AMD Cool'n'Quiet" to "PSS Support". It was on Auto, I set it to Enabled now.


Good ton know mate.
Btw i am using first Release BIOS. Works fine no issues.

It's realy odd if you old Mainboard (CH VI) at 300Eur price range is not able to Work properly even at Default settings.

Like i said before i think asus has some issues with there components. I had ISR count on Intel i211 no matter which driver or with or without MSI Mode.

My mouse always had a 1sec. Lag or jitter or whatever it was called when starting some Programms like TeamSpeak, Aida, COD MW - But only once. After that it was ok.

Now i am free from that ****. 

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Yviena

Interesting coming from a C6H with ram at 3800mhz CL16 GD Mode with ram voltages at 1.455 with tuned timings i was able to reach 3800mhz CL15 T1 at 1.44v tuned fast timings from the dram calculator with my 4x8gb b-die.


----------



## treestar

Yviena said:


> Interesting coming from a C6H with ram at 3800mhz CL16 GD Mode with ram voltages at 1.455 with tuned timings i was able to reach 3800mhz CL15 T1 at 1.44v tuned fast timings from the dram calculator with my 4x8gb b-die.


Gear down enabled? It probably turns your 15 into 16.


----------



## desoto

What's better 3600MHz with CL14 or 3800MHz with CL15?


----------



## Zendal

I'm having so much trouble with the Realtek 8125B LAN Adapter. It seems to disconnect every now and then, mostly under load, for about 5-10 seconds and then come back. NDIS errors visible in the event viewer. WiFi is fine, though

I've been googling a bit and found out that it's happening to more people with different kind of boards but the same adapter, too. Some say it's been an issue with Realtek for a long time at a hardware level and they can't fix it with drivers. What do you think? Anyone getting this issue too?


----------



## Triax

Zendal said:


> I'm having so much trouble with the Realtek 8125B LAN Adapter. It seems to disconnect every now and then, mostly under load, for about 5-10 seconds and then come back. NDIS errors visible in the event viewer. WiFi is fine, though


Your Realtek LAN adapter issue is what motivated me to join this forum and hopefully provide a solution. Feel honored..... kidding.

I'm assuming that you've already eliminated the common issues like bad network cable, funky connectors, switching router ports, ground loops and other causes of interference.

The LAN on my X570 Tomahawk exhibited the same behavior as yours. It was frequently dropping the internet connection for 5-10 seconds at a time nearly every minute. Fortunately, I'd already downloaded all the BIOS, drivers, manual and whatever other software needed weeks earlier. I'd ran into this problem many times before, with other systems, over the past decades I've been building and maintaining PCs and networks.

Restart the PC and enter the BIOS by pressing <Delete> until the BIOS opens up for you. Enter the OC section of the BIOS. Scroll down the first page and find FCH Base Clock (Mhz). The default is "Auto". Replace "Auto" with "100" (no quotes). Go to Settings and choose Save Changes and Reboot. The PC should reboot into your OS of choice and HOPEFULLY, as it did for me, the dropouts will no longer happen.

If the above solution doesn't work for you, try this additional step. Reboot the PC into "SAFE Mode with Networking" (assuming Windows) and try reconnecting to the internet or your LAN.

If the dropouts continue in SAFE mode, I will "guess" it's a hardware problem which may require an RMA back to the factory. A quicker (and better) solution would be to get an Intel network PCI-E card, so long as you're happy with the rest of the motherboard. Intel LAN Adapters are head and shoulders better than the competition. They aren't without their faults and they don't live forever, but the faults are easily correctable and have proven to me to be far more reliable in the long term.

If the dropouts cease in SAFE Mode, it may be a corrupted AMD chipset driver, or Realtek LAN driver, or some other software that's causing the dropouts. Run an SFC scan. Also check the Startup menu and Event Viewer logs to see what SW is loaded on Boot. Disable them one by one until you find the culprit. It doesn't take forever, it just feels like it.

Some LAN adapters, sound cards and other PCI add-in cards get screwy because they're ultra sensitive to bus clock speed being too high (or too low). It essentially overclocks the LAN adapter and then your dreams of a solid internet connection goes out the window. Other LAN adaptors are fine with an overclock, to a limit (~105Mhz-ish), but don't care for a fluctuating clock which will be the cause of dropouts. Leaving the FCH clock on Auto MIGHT be overclocking or causing rapid fluctuations in bus clock speed, so that's why I recommend setting FCH Base Clock to 100. M.2 drives are also notoriously sensitive to FCH clocks above 100.

Back in the "old days" we used a jumper and then eventually mfrs added BIOS settings to decouple the PCI clock from the bus clock.

Best of luck to you. Love lurking this forum and this thread devoted solely to the MSI X570 Tomahawk. In the future I may post about my 2700X/MSI X570 Tomahawk/32GB Crucial rig I built at the end of July. Long story short, I'm over the moon about it. Far exceeded all my expectations, but that's for another thread and another time.


----------



## Shao-Cheng Wang

Zendal said:


> I'm having so much trouble with the Realtek 8125B LAN Adapter. It seems to disconnect every now and then, mostly under load, for about 5-10 seconds and then come back. NDIS errors visible in the event viewer. WiFi is fine, though
> 
> I've been googling a bit and found out that it's happening to more people with different kind of boards but the same adapter, too. Some say it's been an issue with Realtek for a long time at a hardware level and they can't fix it with drivers. What do you think? Anyone getting this issue too?


Are you using qbittorrent or other P2P softwares?
I found Realtek 8125B LAN adapter disconnects frequently when using qbittorrent.


----------



## agpoli

New stable BIOS is out: 7C84v13

- Updated AMD AGESA ComboAm4v2PI 1.0.8.1


----------



## BUFUMAN

agpoli said:


> New stable BIOS is out: 7C84v13
> 
> - Updated AMD AGESA ComboAm4v2PI 1.0.8.1


Thanks!

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jeffrey Kistler

V13 bios fixed the cpu override voltage issue


----------



## Performer81

Somehow i cant reach 4.3GHZ on my 3700X anymore. Tested up to 1,35V, cinebench fails instantly, vcore after drop still at 1,337V. On my old CH6 Extreme it was absolutely stable at ~1,31V.


----------



## SneakySloth

Performer81 said:


> Somehow i cant reach 4.3GHZ on my 3700X anymore. Tested up to 1,35V, cinebench fails instantly, vcore after drop still at 1,337V. On my old CH6 Extreme it was absolutely stable at ~1,31V.


Have you tried updating the bios?


----------



## Performer81

I have the newest 1.3.


----------



## SneakySloth

Performer81 said:


> I have the newest 1.3.


Is that voltage set or get? Could be a LLC thing? Whats the voltage drooping to under load?


----------



## Performer81

Droop is very low maybe 0.01/2. Even 1,375 just crashes.
Only difference to my old system is added 32GB of memory, so all dimms are used and i have 48GB. But my memory is stable at AUTO CPU settings.


----------



## SneakySloth

Performer81 said:


> Droop is very low maybe 0.01/2. Even 1,375 just crashes.
> Only difference to my old system is added 32GB of memory, so all dimms are used and i have 48GB. But my memory is stable at AUTO CPU settings.


Adding the additional ram means more strain on the IMC which then means you cant overclock as much as you'd like. This isn't a T-topology motherboard so it doesn't behave as nicely with 4 DIMMs. You should increase your droop and try to reduce the voltage and clock speed for the processor. That voltage is definitely in the danger zone.


----------



## Yviena

treestar said:


> Gear down enabled? It probably turns your 15 into 16.


no it was from C6H 3800Cl16 with geardown to x570 tomahawk 3800Cl15 without GDM so real 1T

Also does the BIOS fallback feature even work? i needed to physically remove the CMOS battery to get my mobo to boot from a failed ram OC, and it's a pain in the ass removing the cmos battery, when there is no cmos reset button on this mobo.


----------



## agpoli

Yviena said:


> Also does the BIOS fallback feature even work? i needed to physically remove the CMOS battery to get my mobo to boot from a failed ram OC, and it's a pain in the ass removing the cmos battery, when there is no cmos reset button on this mobo.


There is a Clear CMOS jumper on the motherboard (JBAT1, page 40 in the manual), just short it with a screwdriver on anything metal for 10 seconds.


----------



## XxXSpitfireXxX

Any luck with the MSI Setting for DRAM latency under Advanced DRAM configuration ? I'm currently trying to dial in my memory OC but can't find anything on it online and being my first build in 6 years I'm still a bit green on the Ryzen platform.

I'm using the latest BIOS.


----------



## desoto

I have 14-14-14-14-28 3600MHz, 1.4v.


----------



## XxXSpitfireXxX

desoto said:


> I have 14-14-14-14-28 3600MHz, 1.4v.


What memory kit are you using?


----------



## desoto

Patriot Viper Steel 4400


----------



## gerardfraser

I got this MSI X570 Tomahawk,worst BIOS ever for a gaming motherboard.Any changes in BIOS results in no boot and you have to jumper BAT1 which is a huge pain in the backside.
I understand this Motherboard will grow into something special someday but for the few weeks I owned it ,it is the worst motherboard I own for AMD and Intel.
My crappy MSI X470 Gaming Plus puts this motherboard to shame.


----------



## SneakySloth

gerardfraser said:


> I got this MSI X570 Tomahawk,worst BIOS ever for a gaming motherboard.Any changes in BIOS results in no boot and you have to jumper BAT1 which is a huge pain in the backside.
> I understand this Motherboard will grow into something special someday but for the few weeks I owned it ,it is the worst motherboard I own for AMD and Intel.
> My crappy MSI X470 Gaming Plus puts this motherboard to shame.


The bios is still not the greatest. The new one fixes a lot of issue but the memory timing is inconsistent and there are general bugs in the bios itself as well.


----------



## BUFUMAN

My system works. No issues. No boot should be your ram Settings.

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## gerardfraser

BUFUMAN said:


> My system works. No issues. No boot should be your ram Settings.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


Now I actually know it is a good motherboard and great for the people who just install and no tinkering with settings.

For me though in particular it been a truly inconvenient ,no less than 100 non boots after changing a setting in BIOS over a couple days.

Now all my other MSI AMD/Intel motherboards have a reset button for CMOS either on the motherboard or at IO shield.
This MSI X570 tomahawk has a jumper cap to short JBAT1 which is really annoying when the motherboard fails to boot for a small BIOS change(old school lol).
Basically I am old and fat and my PC with the MSI X570 tomahawk is in another room in my basement on the floor. So when I have to short JBAT1 for failed BIOS boot I have to lay on the floor just to see the JBAT1 location, let alone trying to short it. I suppose I could build a shelf for eye level access to the JBAT1(not a bad idea really) 

I could list all the problems with this Motherboard BIOS but it would fall on deaf ears which is fine,I do suggest submitting ticket to MSI with any BIOS complaints.


----------



## agpoli

gerardfraser said:


> For me though in particular it been a truly inconvenient ,no less than 100 non boots after changing a setting in BIOS over a couple days.
> 
> I could list all the problems with this Motherboard BIOS but it would fall on deaf ears which is fine,I do suggest submitting ticket to MSI with any BIOS complaints.


Which settings you altered that caused the no boot issue? Could you post your PC's configuration?
Maybe you should start with a clear page, Reset CMOS and set only one thing at a time.


----------



## gerardfraser

agpoli said:


> Which settings you altered that caused the no boot issue? Could you post your PC's configuration?
> Maybe you should start with a clear page, Reset CMOS and set only one thing at a time.


Sorry I am not looking for help,thanks for the offer of help.I am saying from my experience the BIOS is not good or mature,that is all. 
I run my AMD CPU 4600Mhz all core overclock ,which is OK enough until release of the 5xxx CPU's.


----------



## agpoli

gerardfraser said:


> Sorry I am not looking for help,thanks for the offer of help.I am saying from my experience the BIOS is not good or mature,that is all.
> I run my AMD CPU 4600Mhz all core overclock ,which is OK enough until release of the 5xxx CPU's.


That info could be useful to others, but if you don't want to share, it's ok.
Nice 3800X you got there if it can handle 4600 Mhz on all core.


----------



## Performer81

agpoli said:


> Which settings you altered that caused the no boot issue? Could you post your PC's configuration?
> Maybe you should start with a clear page, Reset CMOS and set only one thing at a time.


I am the same opinion as Gerard. Wrong CPU or memory settings and you sit in front of a blackscreen and nothing happens, what is hard to understand? Not sure what you want to hear??? And every other board i owed before have some sort of bios recovery, boot loop and then bios default are loaded. This board just shows you a black screen and you have to crawl under the desk and search for the cmos jumper pins.

Otherwise the board is solid and stable. Sadly I cant reach 4300 on my 3700X anymore, even with high voltage. On my Asus CH6 Extreme it was very easy.


----------



## SneakySloth

gerardfraser said:


> Now I actually know it is a good motherboard and great for the people who just install and no tinkering with settings.
> 
> For me though in particular it been a truly inconvenient ,no less than 100 non boots after changing a setting in BIOS over a couple days.
> 
> Now all my other MSI AMD/Intel motherboards have a reset button for CMOS either on the motherboard or at IO shield.
> This MSI X570 tomahawk has a jumper cap to short JBAT1 which is really annoying when the motherboard fails to boot for a small BIOS change(old school lol).
> Basically I am old and fat and my PC with the MSI X570 tomahawk is in another room in my basement on the floor. So when I have to short JBAT1 for failed BIOS boot I have to lay on the floor just to see the JBAT1 location, let alone trying to short it. I suppose I could build a shelf for eye level access to the JBAT1(not a bad idea really)
> 
> I could list all the problems with this Motherboard BIOS but it would fall on deaf ears which is fine,I do suggest submitting ticket to MSI with any BIOS complaints.


Why dont you connect the case reset button to JBAT1? That you pressing the reset button should short the pins.


----------



## gerardfraser

SneakySloth said:


> Why dont you connect the case reset button to JBAT1? That you pressing the reset button should short the pins.


You told me the same thing on Aug 28 2020 on a different forum.
My response was


> Well I have not thought of that at all,going to do that. Thanks you very much





Performer81 said:


> I am the same opinion as Gerard. Wrong CPU or memory settings and you sit in front of a blackscreen and nothing happens, what is hard to understand? Not sure what you want to hear??? And every other board i owed before have some sort of bios recovery, boot loop and then bios default are loaded. This board just shows you a black screen and you have to crawl under the desk and search for the cmos jumper pins.
> 
> Otherwise the board is solid and stable. Sadly I cant reach 4300 on my 3700X anymore, even with high voltage. On my Asus CH6 Extreme it was very easy.


I agree 100% and I did not want to make this thread into a huge complaint thread.


----------



## Triax

This a fine board for those who tinker with settings, especially memory timings. I haven't played too much with the CPU due to thermals so it's PBO + Vcore -.0875 offset + SOC 1.0625V override for me.


----------



## agpoli

Performer81 said:


> I am the same opinion as Gerard. Wrong CPU or memory settings and you sit in front of a blackscreen and nothing happens, what is hard to understand? Not sure what you want to hear??? And every other board i owed before have some sort of bios recovery, boot loop and then bios default are loaded. This board just shows you a black screen and you have to crawl under the desk and search for the cmos jumper pins.
> 
> Otherwise the board is solid and stable. Sadly I cant reach 4300 on my 3700X anymore, even with high voltage. On my Asus CH6 Extreme it was very easy.


I'm well awared of that, I thought there are some specific settings that cause no boot. Fortunately I have a spare reset switch plugged on the JBAT1 pins, it saved me from crawling under my desk for several years now. I'm also always saving the last known good configuration to one of the OC profiles, so when I had to use the switch, I can load it back easily, which saving me a lot of time. Although these profiles only working with the same BIOS, so before upgradeing, I make some screenshots, especially DRAM setting which are hard to remember.
I don't think it's fair to compare this board to the CH6 Extreme, it's one of the highest end board existed with all the features you could imagined. The Tomahawk is a good all rounder, especially within it's price range.

Do any of you use the Dragon Center? I see on the MSI website there are some updated drivers for this board (Realtek LAN and audio) but when I'm scanning in the Live Update menu they don't appear. Maybe DC needs more time to pick them up? Anyway, I downloaded and installed them manually.


----------



## desoto

I don't use DC at all. It's very buggy software. Save your nerves.


----------



## BUFUMAN

Mate i don't use Stock settings. But your expierence looks like mine with my Crosshair VI. - trash board.

Ad the end i changed everything around this board. It was never operating like it should.

Now my Tomahawk with the same settings and HW operate 100% stable. No fu boot issues. And so on.

My advise in this case return the Motherboard. Take a new one. 

I also used the case reset button after a boot issues because of WRONG RAM SETTINGS for CMOS Clear......

You can sit infront of you black display or try to sort out the issue.

You can post your bios settings and HW here. I would also advise not to use secure boot with a m2 and a Nvidia Card without the UEFI Patch.






NVIDIA Graphics Firmware Update Tool for DisplayPort 1.3 and 1.4 Displays


Download English (U.S.) drivers for NVIDIA hardware - , , ,



www.nvidia.com






i know what i am doing on this AM4 Plattform since 2017.

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## BUFUMAN

I tried the DC you don't need it plenty services for stuff you don't need. But better as Asus spy software.

If you uninstall it, it will be uninstalled completly

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## gerardfraser

@BUFUMAN 
that is terrible advice,return motherboard lol.


----------



## desoto

Anyone tried to use ps/2 to usb adapter on the mobo? Mine is not working with my keyboard neither a mouse. Bios is 10.


----------



## Triax

desoto said:


> Anyone tried to use ps/2 to usb adapter on the mobo? Mine is not working with my keyboard neither a mouse. Bios is 10.


Didn't work for me either. Only tried it on the 1st day of ownership. Using the original BIOS it shipped with.


----------



## BigTakeover

New beta bios up: 7C84v141(Beta version) // 2020-09-29






MAG X570 TOMAHAWK WIFI | RETURN TO HONOR


Military style with Pre-installed IO shielding, tuned for better performance by Core Boost, DDR4 Boost, M.2 Shield Frozr, Wi-Fi 6, Frozr Heatsink Design, Lightning Gen4




www.msi.com


----------



## LXP-F

I'm curious if anyone has tried using the new beta BIOS. I'd hate to have to redo all my settings. I guess I could always save the profile to USB. Not really sure how stable that is on a different BIOS version in itself though. I guess that's part of the fun though eh?


----------



## TitusTroy

I bought the MSI X570 Tomahawk back in August but have been waiting for the new Zen 3 CPU's before building my new system...would I be able to flash the BIOS before installing the CPU?...can I flash it with the new Zen 3 CPU installed?...I don't have any spare AMD CPU's lying around as I'm currently using an older Intel i7 CPU


----------



## LXP-F

Titus,

There is a USB BIOS flash button on these boards. The instructions on how to use it are on page 46 of the manual. There are also a few videos on how to use it. The only things the manual does not explain is how to format a USB drive to FAT32, and how long/what all the blinking lights are for. But it seems that if you format your drive correctly and follow the rest of the steps, you should be fine.


----------



## BUFUMAN

gerardfraser said:


> @BUFUMAN
> that is terrible advice,return motherboard lol.


Aha... If it's broken.. keep it. Good advice.

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## TitusTroy

*Zen 3 BIOS*

MSI has just announced the release of the AMD Combo PI V2 1.1.0.0 BIOS Firmware which offers improved support and compatibility with existing and next-generation Ryzen processors...AMD X570 chipset motherboards will be receiving the BIOS update first followed by B550 & A520 chipset-based motherboards

According to MSI's blog post, the AMD Combo PI V2 1.1.0.0 BIOS update will release in four phases...A total of 10 MSI X570 motherboards will be receiving the BIOS update starting today while B550 & additional X570 motherboards will be added to the support list by the middle of October...MSI will also have the BIOS Firmware ready for its A520 series motherboards by end of October while MSI plans to phase out the BETA release with the official MP BIOS starting in early November...

With upcoming AMD processors, AMD combo PI bios is coming on MSI 500-series motherboards


----------



## Forceflow

I was curious about the new beta BIOS and updated. Everything seems fine, but in the bootup checks my disks were listed twice, and the first time it lists disks on the wrong port. Inside the BIOS and Windows it's fine.
(my disks are on sata 3, 4, 5 and 6)









This seemed quirky, so I *downgraded back to 1.30* for now.

Anyone else tried the new release that can verify this behaviour for me?

Oh and another question: how long does M-flash take you? Sometimes it's up to 5 or 6 minutes for me, I think when switching between major BIOS revisions. From USB stick.


----------



## ColdDeckEd

Scored a sweet deal on a x570 tomahawk locally last month. Great experience with a 3800x so far.


----------



## TitusTroy

anyone know the chipset fan profile on the MSI X570 Tomahawk?...meaning at what temp does the chipset fan turn on and what speed etc?


----------



## SneakySloth

TitusTroy said:


> anyone know the chipset fan profile on the MSI X570 Tomahawk?...meaning at what temp does the chipset fan turn on and what speed etc?


On the latest bios its 70 degrees. You need to watch the separate sensor in HWinfo for the real temperature.


----------



## agpoli

Forceflow said:


> I was curious about the new beta BIOS and updated. Everything seems fine, but in the bootup checks my disks were listed twice, and the first time it lists disks on the wrong port. Inside the BIOS and Windows it's fine.
> (my disks are on sata 3, 4, 5 and 6)
> View attachment 2460560
> 
> 
> This seemed quirky, so I *downgraded back to 1.30* for now.
> 
> Anyone else tried the new release that can verify this behaviour for me?
> 
> Oh and another question: how long does M-flash take you? Sometimes it's up to 5 or 6 minutes for me, I think when switching between major BIOS revisions. From USB stick.


My disks are listed twice too, but everything works fine so I stayed on this beta BIOS.
The M-Flash upgrade/downgrade process takes 5-6 minutes here too.


----------



## Forceflow

agpoli said:


> My disks are listed twice too, but everything works fine so I stayed on this beta BIOS.
> The M-Flash upgrade/downgrade process takes 5-6 minutes here too.


Thanks for your confirmation. I don't need anything this new BIOS brings for now, so I'll wait for the final version.


----------



## scratchygiant

I did a quick search and came up emoty handed but I recently got one of these boards and navigating the BIOS is extremely laggy, its like it's running at 2fps and I have to mash left click to register sometimes... Is this a known issue? I havent been able to find anything about it other than a solitary reddit post with no useful responses...


----------



## agpoli

scratchygiant said:


> I did a quick search and came up emoty handed but I recently got one of these boards and navigating the BIOS is extremely laggy, its like it's running at 2fps and I have to mash left click to register sometimes... Is this a known issue? I havent been able to find anything about it other than a solitary reddit post with no useful responses...


Mine is fluid, no lags or anything. Try doing a CMOS clear to see if it helps. You could also try to upgrade it to a newer version.


----------



## SneakySloth

scratchygiant said:


> I did a quick search and came up emoty handed but I recently got one of these boards and navigating the BIOS is extremely laggy, its like it's running at 2fps and I have to mash left click to register sometimes... Is this a known issue? I havent been able to find anything about it other than a solitary reddit post with no useful responses...


Is this with a mouse or keyboard?


----------



## BUFUMAN

My uefi works fine no issues. 

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## mongoled

gerardfraser said:


> I got this MSI X570 Tomahawk,worst BIOS ever for a gaming motherboard.Any changes in BIOS results in no boot and you have to jumper BAT1 which is a huge pain in the backside.
> I understand this Motherboard will grow into something special someday but for the few weeks I owned it ,it is the worst motherboard I own for AMD and Intel.
> My crappy MSI X470 Gaming Plus puts this motherboard to shame.


I value your opinion so it was a shame to hear that the BIOS for this motherboard is not up to scratch in comparisson to the hardware



As I am looking into upgrading to an X570 I had narrowed down my choices to Asus Crosshair VIII Hero, MSI Unify or this Tomahawk.

Was leaning towards the Unify until I saw it had only 4 SATA ports, as for the Asus I really shouldnt be spending that amount of money on a motherboard, however, from watching the Bulzoid breakdown on the Tomahawk and that the Tomahawk has 6 SATA ports I started leaning towards this board.

But the BIOS issues have turned me off.

Now I will research to see if peeps have managed to run 4 x A2 PCB sticks on this board at 3800/1900 as hopefully the BIOS issues will be fixed sometime soon.

Need to read this thread from the beginning, jumped to the last pages to see what the current state was ....


----------



## BUFUMAN

No issues here. Everthing works fine.

geradfraser has clearly some issues to sort out - but he rather stays on his defect Mainboard...

You will not have a nice button for CLEAR CMOS - but you will not have to use it every day like with a CH6. I used my RESET Button of my case for this situation. And i had to use it only once, because of my RAM Settings.

for 200Euro best product.


----------



## BUFUMAN

ColdDeckEd said:


> Scored a sweet deal on a x570 tomahawk locally last month. Great experience with a 3800x so far.


same happend to my after buying this board.


----------



## gerardfraser

Not sure why @BUFUMAN thinks I have a defected motherboard

@*mongoled*
It is a good Motherboard has BIOS teething problems like anything else.I am on my fourth BIOS and I stopped playing with the motherboard weeks ago and just waiting on 5800X/5900X to start again.

Here is a quote from me 17 days ago and I still believe this motherboard will be great someday.


> I got this MSI X570 Tomahawk,worst BIOS ever for a gaming motherboard.Any changes in BIOS results in no boot and you have to jumper BAT1 which is a huge pain in the backside.
> I understand this Motherboard will grow into something special someday but for the few weeks I owned it ,it is the worst motherboard I own for AMD and Intel.
> My crappy MSI X470 Gaming Plus puts this motherboard to shame.


----------



## SneakySloth

BUFUMAN said:


> No issues here. Everthing works fine.
> 
> geradfraser has clearly some issues to sort out - but he rather stays on his defect Mainboard...
> 
> You will not have a nice button for CLEAR CMOS - but you will not have to use it every day like with a CH6. I used my RESET Button of my case for this situation. And i had to use it only once, because of my RAM Settings.
> 
> for 200Euro best product.


The Bios is problematic, the fact that manual vcore and LLC settings were bugged and broken over multiple BIOS releases and was only fixed very recently shows that. I'm willing to give MSI the benefit of the doubt but its frustrating investing into a x570 motherboard so late in the lifecycle and still have these significant bugs.

Heck there are still bugs with manual fan control when populating all the fan headers. This also interferes with the chipset fan which randomly starts for me sometimes during boot when the chipset temperature is nowhere near fan start point.

The motherboard is good, but there are BIOS problems. I really hope they get ironed out soon though.

@mongoled 
Have you looked into the new TUF Gaming X570-pro? That is supposed to be a direct Tomahawk competitor. I wanted to go with the Gigabyte Aorus Elite x570 first but I needed more fan headers and didn't wanna spend extra on a fan hub so here I am. My plan is at some point, to get another 2 sticks of Patriot Viper 4400 Ram. I dont know if I'll be able to run 3800MT/1900IF but I'll definitely try at some point.


----------



## mongoled

Thanks for the responses guys

Anyone doing BCLK overclocking on this board ?

Whats max stable BCLK you have reached ??

Also just noticed there is no diagnostic codes LED on this mobo 

:/

@SneakySloth, no I didnt but I watched the Bulzoid video and he seemed to favour the Tomahawk over the TUF Gaming X570-pro


----------



## SneakySloth

mongoled said:


> Thanks for the responses guys
> 
> Anyone doing BCLK overclocking on this board ?
> 
> Whats max stable BCLK you have reached ??
> 
> Also just noticed there is no diagnostic codes LED on this mobo
> 
> :/
> 
> @SneakySloth, no I didnt but I watched the Bulzoid video and he seemed to favour the Tomahawk over the TUF Gaming X570-pro


I dont think Buildzoid has reviewed the new TUF-Pro. That's not out yet. I think it should be coming out soon.






TUF GAMING X570-PRO (WI-FI)｜Motherboards｜ASUS Global


TUF Gaming series distills essential elements of the latest AMD and Intel® platforms, and combines them with game-ready features and proven durability. Engineered with military-grade components, an upgraded power solution and a comprehensive set of cooling options, this motherboard delivers...




www.asus.com





It has 8 Sata 3.0 ports, and pretty much all the features of the x570 tomahawk, WIFI 6, solid VRM etc. If i was picking up a motherboard today, that would be a definite consideration.


----------



## rares495

Can anyone confirm that the debug LEDs on the Tomahawk are still all red like on any MSI board?


----------



## mongoled

SneakySloth said:


> I dont think Buildzoid has reviewed the new TUF-Pro. That's not out yet. I think it should be coming out soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TUF GAMING X570-PRO (WI-FI)｜Motherboards｜ASUS Global
> 
> 
> TUF Gaming series distills essential elements of the latest AMD and Intel® platforms, and combines them with game-ready features and proven durability. Engineered with military-grade components, an upgraded power solution and a comprehensive set of cooling options, this motherboard delivers...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.asus.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has 8 Sata 3.0 ports, and pretty much all the features of the x570 tomahawk, WIFI 6, solid VRM etc. If i was picking up a motherboard today, that would be a definite consideration.


Ohhhh, apologies

Was refereing to the video titled "Buildzoid's massive AM4 motherboard roundup 2019"

And it is the "Plus" he is referring to not the "Pro" thanks for bringing that to my attention



Hopefully it will be released soon so a tear down can be done


----------



## mongoled

rares495 said:


> Can anyone confirm that the debug LEDs on the Tomahawk are still all red like on any MSI board?


Is the Asus not to your liking ???


----------



## SneakySloth

rares495 said:


> Can anyone confirm that the debug LEDs on the Tomahawk are still all red like on any MSI board?


You mean during boot? They flash white during boot. And when i've had a post issue, its usually a solid white light for me.

@mongoled Keep an eye on hardware unboxed as well. They post early reviews on x570 motherboards a lot of times. I got the tomahawk because of their recommendation basically. First week batch.


----------



## agpoli

rares495 said:


> Can anyone confirm that the debug LEDs on the Tomahawk are still all red like on any MSI board?


The debug LED's are white on this board.

If anyone finds a possible BIOS bug, please report it to the MSI support forums so they can solve it. They fixed the manual Vcore and the Secure Boot issue too.


----------



## scratchygiant

agpoli said:


> Mine is fluid, no lags or anything. Try doing a CMOS clear to see if it helps. You could also try to upgrade it to a newer version.





SneakySloth said:


> Is this with a mouse or keyboard?


Thanks for these replies, it was doing it with either input.

i did some troubleshooting and booting with things unplugged etc and it was fine with everything except one Monitor and my keyboard plugged in, so by process of elimination it appears to hate the USB-Hub integrated into my Asus monitor, disconnecting that before going into the bios seems to make it much happier..

Odd.


----------



## rares495

mongoled said:


> Is the Asus not to your liking ???


It is. Just wanted to confirm that MSI is still not using different color debug LEDs even on this nice motherboard. That sucks.


----------



## rares495

SneakySloth said:


> You mean during boot? They flash white during boot. And when i've had a post issue, its usually a solid white light for me.
> 
> @mongoled Keep an eye on hardware unboxed as well. They post early reviews on x570 motherboards a lot of times. I got the tomahawk because of their recommendation basically. First week batch.





agpoli said:


> The debug LED's are white on this board.
> 
> If anyone finds a possible BIOS bug, please report it to the MSI support forums so they can solve it. They fixed the manual Vcore and the Secure Boot issue too.


Thanks guys. Sucks that they're not different colors. They really should be since the board lacks a post code display.


----------



## agpoli

rares495 said:


> Thanks guys. Sucks that they're not different colors. They really should be since the board lacks a post code display.


They are just labelled and only light up during boot so colors doesn't matter much. It would be nice to have a post code display, I think MSI traded it in for a better VRM.


----------



## SneakySloth

agpoli said:


> The debug LED's are white on this board.
> 
> If anyone finds a possible BIOS bug, please report it to the MSI support forums so they can solve it. They fixed the manual Vcore and the Secure Boot issue too.


Ive encountered a bug with the fan profiles in the BIOS but I havent been able to reliably reproduce it. It happens randomly and usually when all the fan headers are populated and all the fan profiles are changed at the same time. I was very happy about the vcome and llc bug being fixed as quickly as it did though, so good on MSI for doing that.


----------



## rares495

agpoli said:


> They are just labelled and only light up during boot so colors doesn't matter much. It would be nice to have a post code display, I think MSI traded it in for a better VRM.


Different colors are very helpful at night, which is when most of the overclocking is done.


----------



## Forceflow

agpoli said:


> The debug LED's are white on this board.
> 
> If anyone finds a possible BIOS bug, please report it to the MSI support forums so they can solve it. They fixed the manual Vcore and the Secure Boot issue too.


I've posted the one I found in the beta/mod section, but I'm not sure if that's the right spot. Any other places I should put it?


----------



## msfrm

sleepwithechoes said:


> FAN header placements boggle my mind.


Yeah. Mine too. I dont get the engineer's point. 🤔


----------



## msfrm

xeizo said:


> Looks like a nice board, pity they have pretty much been unobtanium here in Europe. X570 Unity have been plenty, but it's 50€ more expensive for the same performance.


Nice but all black. Where are the times when motherboards were really nice to look at. Today, everything is uniformly black or gray. 😑

Example: P5Q Deluxe | Motherboards | ASUS Global

But performance and VRM design is pretty good for the money. 😊


----------



## msfrm

desoto said:


> *desoto*
> 
> Yeah, all cores but the cpu passed only CB20. It's enough for me. I played games without any issues. The difference in settings between these boards is only I used LLC on ASUS but on Tomahawk didn't.
> Reached 4.5GHz with 1.35V. LLC2. Passed CB20, temperature peak 82C. In gaming 60-65C, idle 50C. Cooler D15.


If you passed CB20 that is ok. 

Mine 2700x (4,2 GHz all core) at 1,3V, with LLC2 pass CPU-Z stress, Prime95, OCCT but in CB20 crash after 2 or 3 pass in a row. 
With higher vcore and LLC1 pass 10 minutes in CB20 but consumption is outside of normal consumption. 😁

I think CB20 is more challenging than Prime or OCCT. CPU-Z is more like a smirk. 😉


----------



## msfrm

BUFUMAN said:


> I think this is not GB fault. It's AMD with bad system Environment.
> After years of Sandy Bridge CPU an Environment i had bluescreens, boot issues with Secureboot mode and and and.
> 
> AMD needs to concentrate on this Department. Just check your system with LatencyMonitor. All my USB 3.0 Ports have ISR Counts. If i install a Win7 usb driver i have 0 ISR Counts but my system took ages to boot.
> 
> I could solve this issue by using the Asmedia 3.1 USB Port over a old USB3.0 Hub. It's facked up. AMD is the issue.
> 
> Because of this i hate my Crosshair VI. This will be my last ASUS Product.
> 
> Looking Forward - to try the new chipset and Environment.
> 
> We now have 3 Tomahawk owner here ?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


Nope. 😎


----------



## msfrm

desoto said:


> What I don't like in my Tomohawk: 1. If you set too high or too low parameters in a BIOS to try reach best result and you failed you have to manually open a case and clear the BIOS. In my previous ASUS mobo in this case the mobo just reboot several times and went to last stable settings. This feature is super convenient when you need to adjust your new system. 2. If you new player of MSI don't install their Dragon software. Many people complain about this software. I've installed it and… nothing. I didn't find it in my computer. People say it's ok, it happens, just re-install several times and if you happy you will find it, may be. Even if you find it you will meet with issue Magic light - part of this software, which responds to lights in your mobo. As to me I've installed only drivers for my mobo, sound, lan card, and wifi that it. The system stable at 4.4GHz with 1.2v. (3800x, set manually) , ram 3600MHz, CL14, 1.4v.(Patriot 4400). No issue with temps on chipset, vrm, cpu, and etc. CPU - 40C - idle, 60C - gaming. Others components - no more 50C under load except mobo chipset. The chipset temp is always 50-60C anytime. A chipset fan start is working after 60C so I don't worry about it. I use D15 for the CPU and 4 case fans.
> When I tested BIOS I feel that it's not stable in overclocking as asus mobo. I hope it because the mobo is new and later msi will release more stable bios.


1) First I test everything on an open test bench and then I put everything in the computer case. 😉
2) Thank you for sharing information.


----------



## msfrm

Zendal said:


> Or you could use the microbutton on the back I/O. The kind that you have to use a paperclip to push. That will reset the BIOS without having to open the case.


There is nothing like that. Only for flashing BIOS. 😉


----------



## msfrm

TitusTroy said:


> so is this board as good as the hype or is it a bit overrated?


So far so good. Just testing stability and OCing. 😉

But the layout of some components could be better. Especially connectors for fans. What's great is moving the fan on the chipset lower than the first generations of X570 boards, so warm air from the graphics card doesn't blow directly onto the chipset fan like ASROCK Taichi... 






EZ Debug LED is also a very good tool for quickly diagnosing which component caused the system to crash. Especially when testing stability or overclocking and tuning the performance of the entire system. You will instantly know where is the problem. Mostly CPU or RAM. 😁

Personally, however, I would rather welcome two network cards instead of wi-fi and bluetooth. It also seems unnecessary to mount 12 small LEDs on the board. 
The whole RGB LED madness is just for kids. Nothing elese. Next time, whether to save money or install a better sound chip.

Yeah, and one more thing. VRM heatsinks are light overkill and bolted on, not just snapped on like on cheap boards which is best for thermals. 👍


----------



## msfrm

Neutron1234 said:


> Anyone seen the latest BuildZoid vid on youtube. He uses this board although with the 7C84v10 BIOS


Yes. I saw it.


----------



## msfrm

desoto said:


> As a previous ASUS motherboards owner I can tell you there is no big difference, you can easy learn how it works. But ASUS bios more stable and well tested before it released. *MSI prefer that users test their bios.*


😁


----------



## msfrm

SneakySloth said:


> OV = overvolt? There is no overvolt at LLC1 either, there just isn't any vdroop at all. Even though the LLC diagram might show it that way builzoid from AHOC on youtube was able to confirm with gigabyte that LLC1 doesn't mean more voltage than whats set in bios.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was removed in the v115 beta bios. I dont think the cool and quite setting has any affect though, not anything that Ive noticed at least.


LLC1 is small overvolt. It is about 12,5 mV or 6,25 mV under heavy load but still it is.
😉


----------



## msfrm

BUFUMAN said:


> *Btw i am using first Release BIOS. Works fine no issues.*


Try some manual undervolt for RAM or CPU. 😉


----------



## msfrm

Zendal said:


> I'm having so much trouble with the Realtek 8125B LAN Adapter. It seems to disconnect every now and then, mostly under load, for about 5-10 seconds and then come back. NDIS errors visible in the event viewer. WiFi is fine, though
> 
> I've been googling a bit and found out that it's happening to more people with different kind of boards but the same adapter, too. Some say it's been an issue with Realtek for a long time at a hardware level and they can't fix it with drivers. What do you think? Anyone getting this issue too?


No. I download drivers from MSI web install and everything is fine.


----------



## msfrm

Triax said:


> In the future I may post about my 2700X/MSI X570 Tomahawk / 32GB Crucial rig I built at the end of July. Long story short, I'm over the moon about it. Far exceeded all my expectations, but that's for another thread and another time.


Hi. How is your RAM on X570 Tomahawk? Could You run them at 3200 MHz in dual channel mode? I could not. Only at 2933 MHz. In single channel with one stick I can with R7 2700x.


----------



## msfrm

Performer81 said:


> I am the same opinion as Gerard. Wrong CPU or memory settings and you sit in front of a blackscreen and nothing happens, what is hard to understand? Not sure what you want to hear??? And every other board i owed before have some sort of bios recovery, boot loop and then bios default are loaded. This board just shows you a black screen and you have to crawl under the desk and search for the cmos jumper pins.
> 
> Otherwise the board is solid and stable. Sadly I cant reach 4300 on my 3700X anymore, even with high voltage. On my Asus CH6 Extreme it was very easy.


So, next time try look at EZ Debug LED. They have a reason. 😉


----------



## BUFUMAN

gerardfraser said:


> I got this MSI X570 Tomahawk,worst BIOS ever for a gaming motherboard.Any changes in BIOS results in no boot and you have to jumper BAT1 which is a huge pain in the backside.
> I understand this Motherboard will grow into something special someday but for the few weeks I owned it ,it is the worst motherboard I own for AMD and Intel.
> My crappy MSI X470 Gaming Plus puts this motherboard to shame.


Because of this infomation.... Faulty system or DAU.

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## gerardfraser

You win the internet @BUFUMAN congratulations


----------



## Performer81

msfrm said:


> So, next time try look at EZ Debug LED. They have a reason. 😉



Well i dont think that you understood my post....maybe you didnt even read it because it was very easy written and good to understand.
I know whats the cause of my board not booting. I criticized it for not resetting bios settings by itself which is quite embarassing for a board like this.


----------



## BUFUMAN

gerardfraser said:


> You win the internet @BUFUMAN congratulations


No mate you are the best!

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## gerardfraser

BUFUMAN said:


> No mate you are the best!
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


Ah thanks man and come on 5800X/5900X so I can play on the MSI X570 Tomahawk


----------



## BUFUMAN

I would also like to buy one  looks good for AMD 

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## TuneSlave

Hi All! First post and building my own personal rig for the first time since the Fx platform. Definitely want to snag the 5950x ASAP so I can finish this build. Looking forward to tuning the system! Will be sure to post some successes. I'll tune in regularly to see what all of you are up to as we engage Zen 3 . Best of Luck!


----------



## RobertCaliforniia

BUFUMAN said:


> I would also like to buy one  looks good for AMD
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


Hi BUFUMAN, it would be great if you could help me out. I have a similar set up or I'm buying parts now was wondering with the MSI tomahawk X570 and the NH-U14s if the first ram slot is blocked at all. Im wanting to buy ram with RGB I noticed you have shorter clearance ram. Your help would be very appreciated Thank You!


----------



## Pietro

How is board or rather bios now? There were some ram issues and ssd/hard drives disapearing is it fixed now or it was related to some faulty boards?


----------



## XxXSpitfireXxX

Pietro said:


> How is board or rather bios now? There were some ram issues and ssd/hard drives disapearing is it fixed now or it was related to some faulty boards?


I don't have any of these problems and the new BIOS is really smooth, not the choppy mess it was before. Overall I like it, performance seems the same on my 3600x.


----------



## BUFUMAN

RobertCaliforniia said:


> Hi BUFUMAN, it would be great if you could help me out. I have a similar set up or I'm buying parts now was wondering with the MSI tomahawk X570 and the NH-U14s if the first ram slot is blocked at all. Im wanting to buy ram with RGB I noticed you have shorter clearance ram. Your help would be very appreciated Thank You!


Sry mate could not answer you.

First slot is free. But with 2 ram sticks you don't use it. Go for 2x16GB


Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## manol

Hi all,

*Specifications* – CPU and RAM are STOCK, (not overclocked)

MSI MAG X570 TOMAHAWK WIFI (Running latest BIOS)
AMD Ryzen 7 3700X CPU
2x Trident Z Neo DDR4-3600MHz CL16-19-19-39 1.35V – 32GB (2x16GB) – F4-3600C16-16GTZNC (64GB TOTAL)
EVGA GeForce GTX1080ti
Corsair AX1000 PSU

*MY ISSUE* –
This has been occurring since I've put this PC together around 3 weeks ago. When idling or doing non-intensive CPU tasks, Windows will BSOD or just 'freeze'. BSODs range a lot, but the ones I have logged so far are – DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL, KMODE_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED, APC_INDEX_MISMATCH or SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION, all referencing ntoskrnl.exe.

When under load, like playing any sort of game, benchmarking etc the system is COMPLETELY stable. Not an issue, performance is great. I can play any game for hours on end and not have a problem.

This problem exists with XMP on or off on the RAM.

*TROUBLESHOOTING STEPS* –

At first I thought it was a RAM issue, ran MemTest86+ all night, no errors. I also ran the OCCT RAM stress tester for an hour, also absolutely no issues. I also manually increased the voltage on the RAM, did not solve the problem.
Reset BIOS back to factory defaults, by pulling the battery. Also didn't work.
Set the CPU voltage to 'Override' and manually set it to 1.4375v. BINGO, this solved the problem. Absolutely no crashes, no issues, 100% stable. I stayed like this for a few days to absolutely make sure it was stable. Absolutely 0 BSOD's.
After establishing there were no more blue screens, I went back into the BIOS and set the CPU voltage back to AUTO. Freeze and BSOD city again when doing absolutely nothing (just browsing web pages etc).
Thought, it may have something to do with the Ryzen power plans, changed from 'Balanced' to 'High Performance'. Still crashes.
It seems to me, that there could be some issue with the CPU under-volting itself too much while at idle, causing these crashes? Or the motherboard not regulating the CPU voltage properly, seeing as the crashes ONLY happen when idle, never under load.

If anyone has had this experience with X570 boards or this CPU or if anyone has any tips or suggestions, I would greatly appreciate it, as I'm stuck and not sure what the next steps to take are.

I have contacted MSI Support in Australia, who suggested taking the BIOS battery out, checking for viruses, finally suggested just swapping the CPU for another one. I find it hard to believe it's the CPU at fault, seeing as there are only issues while idling.


----------



## Fab7

Hi , i have read exactly the same story elsewhere , problem is your CPU being defective , send it back under warranty ;-)


----------



## manol

Looking around, it seems more and more like it might be that the CPU might be faulty. First time in 25 years of computing that I've come across a faulty CPU. That's why I'm hoping it's either a motherboard issue, but it can't be, seeing as the system should be running fine with all stock settings.


----------



## desoto

My 3800x works on 1.2v and 4400MHz no issue. But my mobo uses bios version 1.


----------



## bwana

How do the NVMe talk to the cpu? On the b550 they use the PCIe normally allocated to the gpu. Putting 2 or more NVMe drops the gpu to x8. On the unify/ace only the first slot talks directly to cpu. The other two talk to the chipset.


----------



## Triax

On the X570 Tomahawk, M2_1slot connects to the AMD CPU and the. M2_2slot connects to the X570 chipset. Neither seem to affect PCI_E1 modes.

Using integrated Vega or Radeon graphics on the AMD CPU drops PCI_E1 to PCIe 3.0 x8.


----------



## bwana

thank you ttriax. would nvme raid even work ? or would i need the unify so i could use slots 2&3 since both of those go through the chipset?


----------



## dgoc18

I got MSI x570 tomahawk WI-Fi last week, few day ago I started build new motherboard replaced old MSI x470 gaming pro carbon that sucks won’t allow me OC ram memory to 3800 at all, now new board allow me OC ram 3800 cl16 no problem with bios 7C84v141 and I plugged cable switch button into jbat1 on board (clear cmos easier). See pic below.






























result I am happy with it.

Top


----------



## ColdDeckEd

desoto said:


> My 3800x works on 1.2v and 4400MHz no issue. But my mobo uses bios version 1.


Did you run a real stability test? Thats way too low.


----------



## LXP-F

desoto said:


> My 3800x works on 1.2v and 4400MHz no issue. But my mobo uses bios version 1.


I'm pretty sure Vcore setting in BIOS did not work on certain versions. I would check to make sure you are actually only getting 1.2Vcore. My 3800x needs over 1.35 to get 4400, but only 1.2875v for 4375.

Use Ryzen Master or some other software to confirm.


----------



## manol

Hey everyone I've made some progress with this issue, of my BSOD's and crashing at 100% stock.

I've established that the CPU at 100% 'BIOS Optimised' STOCK settings, fails stress testing in Prime95, one of the workers fail nearly immediately.

I did some playing around in the BIOS and found that this MSI motherboard has a 'GAME MODE' which, when enabled provides a +600mhz overclock. I had a look at the settings it changes -

CPU Ratio from AUTO > 42x
CPU Smart Fan Controls > DISABLED
PSS Support (Enable or Disable the generation of ACPI _PPC, _PPS and _PCT objects) ENABLED to DISABLED.
I had a look at what 'PSS' does and it's what MSI have renamed AMD Cool n Quiet.

After enabling 'GAME MODE' and having a full time overclock, the CPU is 100% stable in Windows, in stress testing and games and there is absolutely 0 issues. No random BSODs and blue screens.

I turned everything back to BIOS Optimised stock, and turned off PSS manually, but the BSOD issues still remained.

What I don't understand is, why is the CPU working fine OVERCLOCKED, at an overclocked clock of 4.2ghz, but not at it's base clock of 3.6ghz, all AUTO voltages, and BIOS defaults except for GAME MODE enabled. I'm beginning to think this isn't a CPU issue at all, but a motherboard one.


----------



## Fab7

I have already told you that your CPU is faulty ....


----------



## BobbyP784

I bought this mainboard about 2 weeks ago due to positive reviews. I have frequent BSODs in windows, about once per day, sometimes more often. Situations are completely random.
Already did a fresh windows install.

Apparently many people are having issues:




__





MSI Global English Forum


...




forum-en.msi.com








__





Do I have a dodgy X570 tomahawk Motherboard?


For background I'm building a new PC which means I have the following components:- 1 New MSI X570 tomahawk motherboard 1 second hand 2080 ti graphics card (new to me) 1 second hand 3800X ryzen processor (new to me) case is a new Lian li o11 and the power supply is a corsair SF750 that I have...




www.overclockers.co.uk








__





MSI MAG x570 TOMAHAWK WIFI BSOD - Google Search






www.google.com





32GB Corsair Dominator Platinum RGB DDR4-3200 DIMM CL16 Dual Kit - CMT32GX4M2C3200C16 (on QVL list)
Ryzen 7 3700X (CPU is fine, it has been in use on a very stable system)
Using newest BIOS
RTX 2080 Super
Very good ventilation
Everything on stock settings, no OC

My first MSI board. Thinking about RMA and just going back to Asus. :/
Before doing that I will probably try some G-Skill Ram I have from an older build....


----------



## agpoli

BobbyP784 said:


> I bought this mainboard about 2 weeks ago due to positive reviews. I have frequent BSODs in windows, about once per day, sometimes more often. Situations are completely random.
> Already did a fresh windows install.
> 
> Apparently many people are having issues:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MSI Global English Forum
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum-en.msi.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do I have a dodgy X570 tomahawk Motherboard?
> 
> 
> For background I'm building a new PC which means I have the following components:- 1 New MSI X570 tomahawk motherboard 1 second hand 2080 ti graphics card (new to me) 1 second hand 3800X ryzen processor (new to me) case is a new Lian li o11 and the power supply is a corsair SF750 that I have...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.overclockers.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MSI MAG x570 TOMAHAWK WIFI BSOD - Google Search
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 32GB Corsair Dominator Platinum RGB DDR4-3200 DIMM CL16 Dual Kit - CMT32GX4M2C3200C16 (on QVL list)
> Ryzen 7 3700X (CPU is fine, it has been in use on a very stable system)
> Using newest BIOS
> RTX 2080 Super
> Very good ventilation
> Everything on stock settings, no OC
> 
> My first MSI board. Thinking about RMA and just going back to Asus. :/
> Before doing that I will probably try some G-Skill Ram I have from an older build....


Try updating your Ethernet driver as one of the linked threads suggest it. 10.45.928.2020 is the latest Realtek driver.


----------



## mimosoft

New MSI beta bios:





MSI Global English Forum


...




forum-en.msi.com






MAG X570 TOMAHAWK WIFIE7C84AMS.142

AGESA Code 1.1.0.0 Patch C Update


----------



## gerardfraser

Awesome thanks for the link,I always like trying new BIOS out.


----------



## BobbyP784

I flashed the new BIOS and also installed the newest Ethernet drivers. Let's see if that fixes anything.
edit: Just had another BSOD while watching a video wow


----------



## SneakySloth

BobbyP784 said:


> I flashed the new BIOS and also installed the newest Ethernet drivers. Let's see if that fixes anything.
> edit: Just had another BSOD while watching a video wow


Could those be because of RAM issues? Have you used maybe testmem5 to confirm?


----------



## mimosoft

New bios 142 seems to be fine for me, too.


----------



## dgoc18

Thanks for link bios, no issues even Ethernet.


----------



## PhoenixPerson

manol said:


> Hey everyone I've made some progress with this issue, of my BSOD's and crashing at 100% stock.
> 
> I've established that the CPU at 100% 'BIOS Optimised' STOCK settings, fails stress testing in Prime95, one of the workers fail nearly immediately.
> 
> I did some playing around in the BIOS and found that this MSI motherboard has a 'GAME MODE' which, when enabled provides a +600mhz overclock. I had a look at the settings it changes -
> 
> CPU Ratio from AUTO > 42x
> CPU Smart Fan Controls > DISABLED
> PSS Support (Enable or Disable the generation of ACPI _PPC, _PPS and _PCT objects) ENABLED to DISABLED.
> I had a look at what 'PSS' does and it's what MSI have renamed AMD Cool n Quiet.
> 
> After enabling 'GAME MODE' and having a full time overclock, the CPU is 100% stable in Windows, in stress testing and games and there is absolutely 0 issues. No random BSODs and blue screens.
> 
> I turned everything back to BIOS Optimised stock, and turned off PSS manually, but the BSOD issues still remained.
> 
> What I don't understand is, why is the CPU working fine OVERCLOCKED, at an overclocked clock of 4.2ghz, but not at it's base clock of 3.6ghz, all AUTO voltages, and BIOS defaults except for GAME MODE enabled. I'm beginning to think this isn't a CPU issue at all, but a motherboard one.


It's ryzen master.That piece of **** software actually applies some "background" settings that overrides BIOS.It happened to me and my memory clocks, which by that way, i didnt even touched with Ryzen master.Suddenly i coundt even post succesfully at 3600 memory with my previously super tested 3800 safe timmings.My advice.Hit reset button on Ryzen Master and uninstalll it for good.Do a CMOS clear and start from scratch.Game mode is just the name MSI uses for PBO.


----------



## Forceflow

I just flashed 7C84v142 and can confirm the double/incorrect listing of SATA drives is gone on my system.


----------



## agpoli

The final BIOS is out: 7C84v14


----------



## Forceflow

Just flashed it, same as last beta for me - haven't found any issues (yet).


----------



## BobbyP784

SneakySloth said:


> Could those be because of RAM issues? Have you used maybe testmem5 to confirm?


Switching "Power Supply Idle Control" to "typical" seems to do the trick. This should not be necessary with such a mature architecture but I guess it is.

I have a brand new Corsair 850w PSU as well...

Trying new bios now.


----------



## Alphasuryc

Can't go to BIOS/EUFI after flashing the latest BIOS? Anyone experiencing this as well? My pc just black screens whenever I press "delete" to get into the BIOS/UEFI. I just want to overclock my new Ryzen 5 5600x but can't. It boots into windows no problem though if I allow it.


----------



## desoto

It looks like the mobo is not compatible with 5000 series Ryzen for 100% for now. What's the highest frequency of your CPU?


----------



## SneakySloth

Alphasuryc said:


> Can't go to BIOS/EUFI after flashing the latest BIOS? Anyone experiencing this as well? My pc just black screens whenever I press "delete" to get into the BIOS/UEFI. I just want to overclock my new Ryzen 5 5600x but can't. It boots into windows no problem though if I allow it.


Post here with your issue.





MSI Global English Forum


...




forum-en.msi.com





The admins of that board are in contact with MSI and will get the problem fixed ASAP.


----------



## outofmyheadyo

Anyone else having issues with the 5600X on x570 tomahawk ? It posts " sometimes" and if it does it works, but i cannot enter bios whatever I do, incase of boot it goes straight to windows. So i cant change anything, mem is 2133C15
Running the latest bios.
The board is fine runs without issues and bios works fine with 2700x
I ran CB20 on stock mem @ 2133C15 multi was 4210 and single 594


----------



## mimosoft

Omg. I switched from Asus C7H to MSI X570 Tomahawk bc. Asus bios department is slow af. Yesterday i ordered an AMD R7 5800X. I hope it will work out of the box with newest bios...


----------



## BobbyP784

Newest Bios and switching to 5800x has fixed the BSOD issues for me now. I think this was most likely the beta bios having problems with idle voltage of the older CPUs.

My 5800x is boosting like a champ, goes up to 4850mhz on all cores. No issues so far.


----------



## Dafni

HI!
x570 tomahawk
ryzen 3300x
rx 5700 xt red devil
crucial ballistix 16gb kit (2 x 8GB) 3600
adata XPG core reactor 650w

also i have
b450 gaming plus max
ryzen 3400g

The ryzen 3300x stuck on vga and boot leds, white lights steady on and no post, no beeps, no signal at monitor..
I change the cpu with ryzen 3400g on x570 tomahawk and works fine, i install 3300x on the other motherboard, b450 gaming plus max and works fine..
X570 tomahawk have the last bios 7C84v14.. i also tried all the versions of bios nothing, same results..
The b450 gaming plus max with 3400g cpu is from my brother's pc so i was lucky i could try different parts, all the combinations work perfect except tomahawk + 3300x
Any ADVICE??


----------



## SneakySloth

Dafni said:


> HI!
> x570 tomahawk
> ryzen 3300x
> rx 5700 xt red devil
> crucial ballistix 16gb kit (2 x 8GB) 3600
> adata XPG core reactor 650w
> 
> also i have
> b450 gaming plus max
> ryzen 3400g
> 
> The ryzen 3300x stuck on vga and boot leds, white lights steady on and no post, no beeps, no signal at monitor..
> I change the cpu with ryzen 3400g on x570 tomahawk and works fine, i install 3300x on the other motherboard, b450 gaming plus max and works fine..
> X570 tomahawk have the last bios 7C84v14.. i also tried all the versions of bios nothing, same results..
> The b450 gaming plus max with 3400g cpu is from my brother's pc so i was lucky i could try different parts, all the combinations work perfect except tomahawk + 3300x
> Any ADVICE??


Have you tried a bios reset using the jumper with the 3300x in?


----------



## Dafni

SneakySloth said:


> Have you tried a bios reset using the jumper with the 3300x in?


I did all of this.. 





MSI USA







us.msi.com


----------



## Fab7

Very weird , i have X570 Tomahawk + 3300X and zero problems with any BIOS ( i have tested all of them )


----------



## Dafni

Fab7 said:


> Very weird , i have X570 Tomahawk + 3300X and zero problems with any BIOS ( i have tested all of them )


Very weird for me too, when i press the power button the debug led cpu light up for a sec and a fast blink for the rest of the leds, and then nothing lighting, cpu and vga fans spining and lights up.. that happens with the three first versions of bios..
7C84v10
7C84v11
7C84v12
At the last two versions 7C84v13, 7C84v14, when i press the power button the debug led cpu light up for a sec and then stuck on vga and boot leds..
no post no beeps no signal at monitor, only when i take the ram out it beeps 3 times..

And it's so weird that works fine with 3400g, as the 3300x on another motherboard..
On the other motherboard begins a second leds circle, cpu light up for a sec, vga for a sec and finally the boot, then i hear one beep and logo screen, but that never happen with x570.. 😭😭😭
I'm sure something is wrong with the bios x570, otherwise cpu it wouldn't worked with the other motherboard..
If someone has a similar problem before I return the motherboard..?


----------



## gerardfraser

*MSI X570 Tomahawk 3600XT/5800X work great 3800XT Crash on Idle/BIOS/Internet*
My 5800X does boost to 5100Mhz on a couple cores,not that it makes a difference in anything.
You can read spoiler if interested ,I did not find a fix on idle/bios/internet crash


Spoiler



MSI X570 Tomahawk- BIOS 1.3/1.4/1.41/1.42 AMD Ryzen 3600XT/5800X work great without problems
MSI X570 Tomahawk- BIOS 1.3/1.4/1.41/1.42 AMD Ryzen 3800XT crash on Idle/BIOS/Internet on low loads. Heavy loads were fine such as mem test/prime95.

For some reason I could not get a 3800XT to work correctly over 4 days and it annoyed the hell out of me,so much so I actually returned the 3800XT.
So as mentioned above random crash in BIOS,desktop while idle and browsing the internet such as youtube.

Crashes had no information at all in event viewer just typical information.
Error says
(The previous system shutdown at 12:17:43 PM on ‎2020-‎11-‎07 was unexpected.)

Critical 2020-11-07 12:30:11 PM Kernel-Power 41 (63)
(The system has rebooted without cleanly shutting down first. This error could be caused if the system stopped responding, crashed, or lost power unexpectedly.)

GPU-RTX 3080
PS- 1200W
NVME- 1TB / 1TB
With/Without PCI-E adapter with more than 2 M.2/NVME installed


Things I tried on 3800XT.
Mem test 10+hours no problem
Prime 95 test many hours no problems
Multiple reseats of all items in computer-CPU/GPU Secure erase
Tested 600W PS
4 different BIOS-check above
DDR4 Ram from 2133Mhz-3800Mhz different timings and XMP profiles 1 stick/2 stick
Changing BIOS settings from disabling quite&cool/typical power supply/low power supply
Secure erase different NVME's from Intel 660P NVME 512GB/NVME XPG Gammix Pro 1TB/WD 550 NVME 1TB/M.2 SSD WD 500GB
Several installations of Windows 10 2004 on different combinations of M.2/NVME
Overclock /underclock CPU ,temperatures always fine and under 70 °C

*So basically I could not resolve my issue with 3800XT crashing in BIOS/Idle/Internet*


----------



## SneakySloth

Did you try changing 'Power Supply Idle Current' to 'Typical Current' in the bios?


----------



## gerardfraser

SneakySloth said:


> Did you try changing 'Power Supply Idle Current' to 'Typical Current' in the bios?


If your TALKING TO ME IT IS UNDER THINGS i TRIED ON 3800xt
opps stupid cabbage rolls finger's hitting caps lock.


----------



## Fab7

Sorry 😅


----------



## EspadaOnline

I have ordered a 5800X and x570 tomahawk and will be using usb bios flash with 7C84v14 as I do not have an older am4 cpu. This is my first time building a PC myself and would appreciate any advice on how to "not brick the motherboard" when flashing bios. Thank you!


----------



## gerardfraser

There is really not much to flashing a BIOS these days.I have no advice but to download the BIOS you want and follow instructions.
I flashed my MSI X570 Tomahawk maybe 20 times this week alone on 3 different CPU's 3600XT/3800XT/5800X and never once crossed my mind to worry about bricking the Motherboard.POO why did I say that next BIOS flash I am bricked for sure. 

Try this with your new 5800X and X570 Tomahawk.Set boost upto 5050Mhz for all cores

Cinebench 20
Single 653
Multi 6100+ I forget actual number ,but people like Cinebench scores for some reason.


----------



## Fab7

USB key must be formated in FAT32 i think


----------



## amd7674

I'm sorry about asking a stupid question, but what is the latest / recommended BIOS? I'm still waiting for my 5900x.

E7C84AMS.142 from ... ?

~OR~

7C84v14 (E7C84AMS.140) Release Date 2020-11-04 the latest from the official suppport website.

It seems the 142 is newer? than official 140, right?


----------



## Neutron1234

The third digit should read like "14 beta 2" - they then drop the third digit for the release version leaving 14 (not 140) - so go with the official site 7C84v14 release until they find the bugs with the 5000 series and bring out a 7C84v151 to start trying to work around them


----------



## gerardfraser

The way MSI does there BIOS 0 on the end = production mass release or whatever they call it.
beta
E7C84AMS.141,E7C84AMS.142 ,E7B79AMS.AB1,E7B79AMS.AB2

production
E7C84AMS.140,E7B79AMS.AB0


----------



## amd7674

thanks guys  Are there any major outstanding issues in E7C84AMS.140 that should be addressed in the next E7C84AMS.15x release? Much appreciated


----------



## grzesi53

Hi Guys, Just updated bios to beta 1.42 and still facing some stablity issues.. system just crash while on desktop.
Does anyone know where I could find Power Supply Idle Control? I don't see this option in bios.
Current setup: 5900x + MSI Tomahawk x570 + GTX 1080 + 32gb DDR4 Gskill Ripjaws + Evga G2 1300w(used for last 8years


----------



## mimosoft

142 ist older than final 140


----------



## grzesi53

mimosoft said:


> 142 ist older than final 140


Well in this case older version works much better for me. It still crash but no so ofter as 1.40. However the ultimate stablity can be only achieved by enabling game mode in Ryzen master.. BUT only half of cores are working :| 

Still repeating my question: Does anyone know where I could find Power Supply Idle Control? I've went trough every screen in bios but can't see this option.


----------



## amd7674

grzesi53 said:


> Well in this case older version works much better for me. It still crash but no so ofter as 1.40. However the ultimate stablity can be only achieved by enabling game mode in Ryzen master.. BUT only half of cores are working :|
> 
> Still repeating my question: Does anyone know where I could find Power Supply Idle Control? I've went trough every screen in bios but can't see this option.


I'll be getting my 5900x at the of December... so I cannot speak from experience ... However...

Did you do a clean win10 (20h2) install? Your windows 10 installation could be corrupted by previous buggy BIOS you had installed.

I also recommend installing latest drivers for x570 chipset and LAN.

what are your temps? RAM settings? 

or it just could be BIOS is just buggy and not refined.


----------



## Anvi

Tried the 1.42 Beta Bios for X570 Tomahawk and still experiencing WHEA error issue when FCLK is above 1600.
Unchanged from release day version (1.40).
The BIOS date is old as release day version, so there's probably not too many differences (if any).

Extremely disappointed with this motherboard even though it was supposed to be one of the better ones in it's price class.


----------



## amd7674

Anvi said:


> Tried the 1.42 Beta Bios for X570 Tomahawk and still experiencing WHEA error issue when FCLK is above 1600.
> Unchanged from release day version (1.40).
> The BIOS date is old as release day version, so there's probably not too many differences (if any).
> 
> Extremely disappointed with this motherboard even though it was supposed to be one of the better ones in it's price class.


I'm very sorry for you and other users having to deal with this sort of issues, instead of gaming or doing other work. I could be wrong but I don't think it is msi only or tomahawk model specific. There are reports of Asus users and MSI x570 other boards having issues as well.

Hopefully next AGESA patch D will fix most of the issues. I'm almost glad I will get my 5900x at the end of December, hoping most of the major issues will be sorted out.

EDIT: makes you wonder of what BIOS versions were the reviewers using. Maybe I will go check to compile the list LOL


----------



## BluePaint

It seems like the high-end boards got a beta bios for improved FCLK first. Hopfully the Tomahawk and the other boards will follow soon. 
Really only want to put the 5800X, which is lying around here, to the test with proper RAM support.


----------



## gerardfraser

grzesi53 said:


> Hi Guys, Just updated bios to beta 1.42 and still facing some stablity issues.. system just crash while on desktop.
> Does anyone know where I could find Power Supply Idle Control? I don't see this option in bios.
> Current setup: 5900x + MSI Tomahawk x570 + GTX 1080 + 32gb DDR4 Gskill Ripjaws + Evga G2 1300w(used for last 8years


You can not find Power Supply Idle Control in your own BIOS. My question is did you look.
Advanced CPU Configuration/AMD CBS

*I made a post about this for crash ,My advice return CPU,stop wasting time there is no real fix. You could also return MSI X570 Tomahawk ,that would take longer.
MSI X570 Tomahawk 3600XT/5800X work great 3800XT Crash on Idle/BIOS/Internet*








MSI MAG x570 TOMAHAWK WIFI


The final BIOS is out: 7C84v14




www.overclock.net








BluePaint said:


> It seems like the high-end boards got a beta bios for improved FCLK first. Hopfully the Tomahawk and the other boards will follow soon.
> Really only want to put the 5800X, which is lying around here, to the test with proper RAM support.


My 5800X works great in this MSI X570 Tomahawks . I run 5050Mhz you are not missing anything at all with higher FCLK .If you need proof I can show you for PC gaming Tight ram timings are more important than FCLK.








MSI MAG x570 TOMAHAWK WIFI


The final BIOS is out: 7C84v14




www.overclock.net






AMD 5800X 5000Mhz RTX 3080 4K HDR 60 FPS Assassin's Creed Valhalla for those interested


----------



## BluePaint

gerardfraser said:


> My 5800X works great in this MSI X570 Tomahawks . I run 5050Mhz you are not missing anything at all with higher FCLK .If you need proof I can show you for PC gaming Tight ram timings are more important than FCLK.


You are right, I could do that, but I don't really need the 5800X for 'ordinary' use like gaming atm. So I am not in a hurry.

And I have a number of tests and benches I want to perform, specifically with very optimized RAM settings. My 3900X can't do 1900FCLK but it's running 1866Mhz and the 2x16GB DS B-die is doing 3733Mhz @ CL 14-14-14-28 tRFC 240. And that's the minimum baseline I would like to perform my tests on.


----------



## gerardfraser

Nothing the matter with waiting,it is only a computer. I have tested a bunch of ram at DDR4 3866Mhz (1933FCLK) on 3800X .I do not think I will test on 5800X DDR4 4000Mhz (2000FCLK) ,it just does not make a difference for my use . Good luck with your testing,testing is fun.


----------



## SneakySloth

Anvi said:


> Tried the 1.42 Beta Bios for X570 Tomahawk and still experiencing WHEA error issue when FCLK is above 1600.
> Unchanged from release day version (1.40).
> The BIOS date is old as release day version, so there's probably not too many differences (if any).
> 
> Extremely disappointed with this motherboard even though it was supposed to be one of the better ones in it's price class.
> 
> View attachment 2465070
> View attachment 2465069


What are your voltages? Specifically the VDDG_IOD and CCD?


----------



## Anvi

SneakySloth said:


> What are your voltages? Specifically the VDDG_IOD and CCD?


Increasing voltage doesn't seem to fix it. I've seen about 1000+ reports of this issue on MSI boards.

Tried

Auto settings
VDDG CCD = 0.9, VDDG IOD = 0.9
VDDG CCD = 1.05, VDDG IOD = 1.05
VDDG CCD = 1.05, VDDG IOD = 1.05
VDDG CCD = 1.00, VDDG IOD = 1.15


----------



## exsuit

Does anyone know if the Noctua U14S overhangs the memory slots on this board?


----------



## exsuit

dgoc18 said:


> I got MSI x570 tomahawk WI-Fi last week, few day ago I started build new motherboard replaced old MSI x470 gaming pro carbon that sucks won’t allow me OC ram memory to 3800 at all, now new board allow me OC ram 3800 cl16 no problem with bios 7C84v141 and I plugged cable switch button into jbat1 on board (clear cmos easier). See pic below.
> 
> View attachment 2463787
> View attachment 2463788
> View attachment 2463789
> View attachment 2463790
> 
> result I am happy with it.
> 
> Top


Can I ask which Noctua cooler that is on your board? Also, does it cover the first RAM slot? I can't quite see from this angle.


----------



## Fab7

BluePaint said:


> but it's running 1866Mhz and the 2x16GB *DS *B-die is doing 3733Mhz @ CL 14-14-14-28 tRFC 240.


DS ? you mean DR ( dual rank ) ? 

Can you post your settings please ?

This is what i got actually with 2x16Go dual rank Gskill Trident Z NEO 16-16-16-36 :


----------



## BluePaint

@Fab7
here are the timings for 2x16GB G.Skill Trident Z Neo DDR4-3600 DIMM CL16-16-16-36 with a 3900X
It's based on XMP Profile 2
Please ignore the crazy VSOC values, it also works with SOC 1.1v. It's sth. auto somehow configured, lol.


----------



## Enerccio

I seems to have the same issue, getting hard reboots (no info in windows) with xmp on or off, doesn't matter. Running version 140 of bios but I tried all beta bioses. It seems the only way system is stable is when I do "game mode" in bios and that sets voltage to 1.337 on every core (is it leet, really...) which I guess is stable? Even with xmp on it works while xmp on would crash immediately after getting into desktop and getting idle. Is it bad chip? I can still return and replace it... 



https://pcpartpicker.com/list/jxXrDc


----------



## ColdDeckEd

looks like MSI has alot of work to do for 5000 series... hope 5000 series owners will keep us updated, good luck!


----------



## Fab7

@blue paint : 
oh you have the same RAM as me !
it is weird , i have tried CAS14 in the past and got no boot @3600 ...so i needed to do clear CMOS but there is no
button for that on X570 Tomahawk so i needed to use a jumper for reset and that's very annoying to do.

Which DRAM Voltage do you use for those timings ?

Also it seems that old models of our RAM was 10 layers PCB and newest revision is only 8 layers ,
i have 8 layers , maybe you have 10 ?




PS : i see that your AIDA64 is not registered , here is an activation key :

*AIDA64 Extreme Product Key **6.30.5500*

*UKYV4-HFMD6-FJD9V-E4D34-FYY1G*


----------



## BluePaint

I have installed the 5800X with 142 beta bios and managed to get to FCLK 2033 (2066 hangs at start and needs CMOS reset). Loaded 3600er XMP and pushing FCLK higher till 2033. RAM voltage is 1.5v.

















CPU does 4750 @ 1.36v all core. And with curve optimizer single core goes up to 5000Mhz


----------



## BluePaint

@Fab7 
1.5v


----------



## Blackfyre

BluePaint said:


> I have installed the 5800X with 142 beta bios and managed to get to FCLK 2000 (haven't tried higher yet). Loaded 3600er XMP and pushing FCLK higher till 2000.


This is great to hear, as I saw reports elsewhere that this board is having issues going past 3200Mhz RAM with Zen 3. So it's fixed with a BIOS update now?

I already purchased two of these kits for 4 x 8Gb _Crucial Ballistix 16GB DDR4 UDIMM 3600MHz Desktop PC Gaming Memory _*BL2K8G36C16U4B*

Also I own a 5 year old Noctua NH-D15 and couldn't find this motherboard in the compatibility list on Noctau's site, I have emailed them asking if there's any issues, but does anyone know if everything is okay with the NH-D15? I know I need to purchase the AM4 Mounting Kit, but is there any issues with this board?



BluePaint said:


> PS : i see that your AIDA64 is not registered , here is an activation key :
> 
> *AIDA64 Extreme Product Key 6.30.5500*
> 
> *UKYV4-HFMD6-FJD9V-E4D34-FYY1G*


Hi,

Thank you for posting this, is it okay if I use it too?


----------



## Fab7

BluePaint said:


> @Fab7
> 1.5v


Thanks a lot , it works ! 



Blackfyre said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thank you for posting this, is it okay if I use it too?


Sure , everybody can use it


----------



## BluePaint

Fab7 said:


> Thanks a lot , it works !


Great to hear! B-die scales pretty well with voltage (not every RAM type does). 1.5v seems to be what most people use as upper limit for daily use but it scales higher. Just make sure that the RAM sticks get some ventilation because if they get too hot, they might get unstable.


----------



## neiss

Blackfyre said:


> Also I own a 5 year old Noctua NH-D15 and couldn't find this motherboard in the compatibility list on Noctau's site, I have emailed them asking if there's any issues, but does anyone know if everything is okay with the NH-D15? I know I need to purchase the AM4 Mounting Kit, but is there any issues with this board?


No problem at all.
You can use this:





NM-AM4 mounting-kit order form


Designed in Austria, Noctua's premium cooling components are renowned for their superb quietness, exceptional performance and thoroughgoing quality.




noctua.at





Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8T mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Danico

Hi!
I just received a beautiful Corsair Vengeance LPX 32GB (2 x 16GB) DDR4 3600 C18 1.35V and I am going to use it for the first time in the MSI MAG X570. Any recommendation? I am quite noob in the aspect of doing OC to the RAM


----------



## BobbyP784

For people experiencing issues with idle stability of Zen 2 CPUs on this motherboard I definitely recommend bios 7C84v14 and NOT the beta bios. 

I don't have issues with the 5800x but I am only running 3200 CL16 memory.


----------



## BluePaint

Manage to get PBO to boost between 4700 all core and 4950 single core for my 5800X using PBO curve optimizer.

CPU can do 4800Mhz all core manual @ 1.38v but 4700 is very close and with manual all core u don't get benefit of faster single core speed.

In general u can optimize the PBO curve for maximizing single core boost or to push all core higher. I didn't manage to combine max single core of 5050 with highest multicore of 4700. Therefore I settled with 4950 single and 4700 multi. 4700Mhz was the maximum all core I could achieve with PBO on the 5800X, even when I tried -50 -15 magnitude.

My settings are:
100Mhz for 'max cpu boost clock override': this influences the maximum single core speed (+200 for 5050Mhz on a 5800X)
-10 magnitude for 2 best cores (marked in AMD ryzen master): if they are set to the same low values of the other cores, single core voltage will be too low and crash. it also influences the all core frequency to some extent
-35 magnitude for all other cores: this influences mostly the maximum all-core frequency. the lower, the more likely that all cores will boost to 4700Mhz


----------



## Blackfyre

neiss said:


> No problem at all.
> You can use this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NM-AM4 mounting-kit order form
> 
> 
> Designed in Austria, Noctua's premium cooling components are renowned for their superb quietness, exceptional performance and thoroughgoing quality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> noctua.at


Thanks, but the form requests an invoice of an AM4 CPU or Motherboard. When I buy the motherboard or CPU, I will be buying the mounting kit too. Otherwise I'd have to sit here and wait for this to arrive, while it only costs $9 locally in Australia to buy it. Good to know for sure that there's no issues with the Noctau NH-D15, thanks. They should update their compatibility page and add this board.


----------



## neiss

Blackfyre said:


> Thanks, but the form requests an invoice of an AM4 CPU or Motherboard. When I buy the motherboard or CPU, I will be buying the mounting kit too. Otherwise I'd have to sit here and wait for this to arrive, while it only costs $9 locally in Australia to buy it. Good to know for sure that there's no issues with the Noctau NH-D15, thanks. They should update their compatibility page and add this board.


I ordered it and waited since it costed me 20$ and bought all parts so I didnt mind to wait. Indeed they should update the Page. 

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8T mediante Tapatalk


----------



## BluePaint

Blackfyre said:


> This is great to hear, as I saw reports elsewhere that this board is having issues going past 3200Mhz RAM with Zen 3. So it's fixed with a BIOS update now?


Only tried beta 142 bios after i read about fclk problems and it worked for my 5800 and the b-die. Running 2033 now but 2066 hangs and needs cmos clear. How many problems are related to agesa, bios or chip is difficult to tell because its so early after release.

@Fab7 
Thanks for the key, only saw that now. 

Btw, 71000 read of older aida i posted is wrong. Newer version gives 60.000. Should have known that 70000 was too good to be true, lol.


----------



## Fab7

You welcome !


----------



## Blackfyre

BluePaint said:


> Only tried beta 142 bios after i read about fclk problems and it worked for my 5800 and the b-die. Running 2033 now but 2066 hangs and needs cmos clear. How many problems are related to agesa, bios or chip is difficult to tell because its so early after release.


Yes I am trying to keep an eye on the news and a few forums. Hopefully there will be more BIOS updates and more people being able to hit their targets.



BluePaint said:


> Btw, 71000 read of older aida i posted is wrong. Newer version gives 60.000. Should have known that 70000 was too good to be true, lol.


Well here's my current setup 😂 although that latency 🤓


----------



## Mattjunior

Hi everyone!

Can someone tell me the height of the heatsinks and the IO shield heatsink / cover at the top? These seem really large and may interfere with (likewise ;-) ) large radiators. Unfortunately these dimensions are nowhere shown.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## amd7674

new 151 bios (beta) is up. 

Support AMD SAM(SMART ACCESS MEMORY) function
Also I think it fixes XMP > 3200 RAM issues

Happy testing


----------



## dgoc18

@msi site is broken, here is working link for bios.https://www.reddit.com/r/MSI_Gaming/comments/jv5n0k/tomahawk_x570_someone_tried_the_new_bios_yet/


----------



## dgoc18

exsuit said:


> Can I ask which Noctua cooler that is on your board? Also, does it cover the first RAM slot? I can't quite see from this angle.


https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01N9X2YYN/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o04_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 this one.


----------



## desoto

Has someone who installed 5800x any issue with the board?


----------



## iggy2k

Not sure that new bios is working right. All my memory timing settings seem to be in hex now.


----------



## gerardfraser

iggy2k said:


> Not sure that new bios is working right. All my memory timing settings seem to be in hex now.


BIOS Overclocking section the memory is always in hex.



desoto said:


> Has someone who installed 5800x any issue with the board?


5800X yes if running boost up to 5200Mhz I get errors. OK at 5100Mhz.
Now this Motherboard will be good someday but it has problems like all new stuff.


----------



## BluePaint

@gerardfraser 
What are your settings for 5100Mhz?

I am currently running PBO +100 mit curve optimizer assigning the 2 best cores -10 and the others -25 which results in single core boost of 4950 and all core boost up to 4750 (depending on temps).


----------



## iggy2k

gerardfraser said:


> BIOS Overclocking section the memory is always in hex.


That's simply not true. As per someone elses suggestion, clearing CMOS did the trick and brought all the settings back to decimal values. I have never set memory timings in hex in my life.


----------



## manol

Hey all, just wanted to give an update regarding this post. As soon as I could/it became available I purchased a new Ryzen 5600X.
I replaced the 3700X with the 5600X, reset the BIOS, didn't even install a clean, fresh version of Windows and literally every problem disappeared.

*The CPU was faulty*. Sent off for RMA. 



manol said:


> Hey everyone I've made some progress with this issue, of my BSOD's and crashing at 100% stock.
> 
> I've established that the CPU at 100% 'BIOS Optimised' STOCK settings, fails stress testing in Prime95, one of the workers fail nearly immediately.
> 
> I did some playing around in the BIOS and found that this MSI motherboard has a 'GAME MODE' which, when enabled provides a +600mhz overclock. I had a look at the settings it changes -
> 
> CPU Ratio from AUTO > 42x
> CPU Smart Fan Controls > DISABLED
> PSS Support (Enable or Disable the generation of ACPI _PPC, _PPS and _PCT objects) ENABLED to DISABLED.
> I had a look at what 'PSS' does and it's what MSI have renamed AMD Cool n Quiet.
> 
> After enabling 'GAME MODE' and having a full time overclock, the CPU is 100% stable in Windows, in stress testing and games and there is absolutely 0 issues. No random BSODs and blue screens.
> 
> I turned everything back to BIOS Optimised stock, and turned off PSS manually, but the BSOD issues still remained.
> 
> What I don't understand is, why is the CPU working fine OVERCLOCKED, at an overclocked clock of 4.2ghz, but not at it's base clock of 3.6ghz, all AUTO voltages, and BIOS defaults except for GAME MODE enabled. I'm beginning to think this isn't a CPU issue at all, but a motherboard one.





Fab7 said:


> I have already told you that your CPU is faulty ....


Hey mate, I should have listened to you initially, the CPU was 100% faulty. As soon as I bought a replacement 5600X and put it in, all I did was reset the BIOS and the system is 110% stable with absolutely no issues whatsoever. I've sent the old 3700X for RMA. 



Enerccio said:


> I seems to have the same issue, getting hard reboots (no info in windows) with xmp on or off, doesn't matter. Running version 140 of bios but I tried all beta bioses. It seems the only way system is stable is when I do "game mode" in bios and that sets voltage to 1.337 on every core (is it leet, really...) which I guess is stable? Even with xmp on it works while xmp on would crash immediately after getting into desktop and getting idle. Is it bad chip? I can still return and replace it...
> 
> 
> 
> https://pcpartpicker.com/list/jxXrDc


Turns out my CPU was faulty, see the above. As soon as I replaced the CPU, all my problems went away.


----------



## Fab7

Good news Manol , good to hear ! 🤩

Enjoy your new CPU... AND stability !  

I knew it was the CPU faulty because some guys on Reddit and French forum got the

exact same problem , they changed ALL their hardware before discovering that the

CPU was guilty.

It's a very rare problem but can happen.


----------



## gerardfraser

iggy2k said:


> That's simply not true. As per someone elses suggestion, clearing CMOS did the trick and brought all the settings back to decimal values. I have never set memory timings in hex in my life.


Interesting,you called me a liar without even understanding what I said.It does not make what I said untrue.


Spoiler












BluePaint said:


> @gerardfraser
> 
> What are your settings for 5100Mhz?


I just copy and pasted a post I made before.
In the AMD overclocking section ,go to PBO and set your AMD curve optimizer up- this will give you normal boost clock EG:5800X boost to 4850Mhz
In this section you can add up to 200Mhz it is the same for all motherboards EG: 4850Mhz+200Mhz=5050Mhz

If you want higher CPU boost clocks then you need to goto the second area for PBO settings
Advanced CPU Configuration set your PBO boost higher than 200Mhz like in the first section on MSI motherboards you can go as high as 500Mhz

To get 5100Mhz then set PBO here to 250Mhz
So 4850Mhz+250Mhz= 5100Mhz
save and test.

Cinebench R20 
658 single
Multi 6419


Spoiler


----------



## Fab7

Me too i have the HEX in AMD overclocking section , so you think a clear CMOS can 

solve this problem ?


----------



## iggy2k

Here's my timings back to 'normal' after a full reset. They absolutely should not be in hex, despite what this other chap says. He is mistaken.

I'll wait for a non beta before I bother trying to do anything with any settings though,this bios is playing enough silly buggers already.

Circled in red are expected values, in decimal.


----------



## gerardfraser

Your looking at the wrong section of what I posted. Still interesting you did not get it even after screen shots were posted by two different people .It does not make what I said untrue.


----------



## BluePaint

@gerardfraser
Thanks. Didn't notice the manual boost clock in the OC section. I was only using the setting where the PBO curve optimizer is.
When you set the same value in both sections, the one in the OC section seems to take priority.

Another aspect of the PBO boost is the LLC. If LLC is too strong, high vcore will be causing higher temps which in turn lowers boost. 

I am trying to find the best compromise between single core- and all-core boost. My CPU sample could be in the average range. At least [email protected] is out of the question for it. It rather need sth like 1.38v all core for CB to be stable. I also have difficulties to get 5Ghz (+150Mhz) stable while at the same time having high all-core boost (4700-4800) which requires negative boost optimizer values > 10.

My best compromise so far is 4950 single core, 4800 all core (if temps allow) with +100Mhz, -10 (2 best cores), -25 (other cores) and LLC 5. It's cooled by an Arctic 360 AIO.


----------



## gerardfraser

Here is the best part,your CPU the way that it is right now is perfect. If you actually do testing there is no real difference in say running 4500Mhz overclock to letting CPU do it's thing as you have it.Especially if you game at more than 1080P resolution. Your not missing out on anything.I will leave my cpu boost to 5050Mhz and be happy.


----------



## Fab7

iggy2k : same here ... but you looking AT THE WRONG SECTION !

we are talking about "SETTINGS" THAN AMD OVERCLOCKING , look the screenshots again ...


----------



## iggy2k

gerardfraser said:


> Your looking at the wrong section of what I posted. Still interesting you did not get it even after screen shots were posted by two different people .It does not make what I said untrue.





Fab7 said:


> iggy2k : same here ... but you looking AT THE WRONG SECTION !
> 
> we are talking about "SETTINGS" THAN AMD OVERCLOCKING , look the screenshots again ...


Well since it was me originally having a problem with the section I was talking about, and everyone else responding about a different section, it's not really me that's at fault, is it?


----------



## Fab7

Ah that's an quiproquo sorry !


----------



## gerardfraser

I forgive you iggy2k .I do not want to hurt your feelings anymore.


----------



## panni

Hey guys,

I'm building a setup for a friend of mine with my "old" 3700X on a Tomahawk, which I've used with an AORUS X570 board before switching to a 5900X myself. 

Which BIOS Version would you recommend? Looks like the initial one should be fine as it should be running a fairly early AGESA.

Or would you recommend rather the stable one with 1.0.8.1?

Any big changes/fixes for breaking bugs apart from AGESA compared to the initial BIOS release for the Tomahawk? 

Thank you!


----------



## BluePaint

@panni 
For a 3700X I would use version 7C84v13, from just before the new AGESA / Ryzen 500 update. 
I was using it with a 3900X and had a really good experience with it. Very stable and great memory + CPU overclock.


----------



## SneakySloth

panni said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm building a setup for a friend of mine with my "old" 3700X on a Tomahawk, which I've used with an AORUS X570 board before switching to a 5900X myself.
> 
> Which BIOS Version would you recommend? Looks like the initial one should be fine as it should be running a fairly early AGESA.
> 
> Or would you recommend rather the stable one with 1.0.8.1?
> 
> Any big changes/fixes for breaking bugs apart from AGESA compared to the initial BIOS release for the Tomahawk?
> 
> Thank you!


The very first bios has issues with manual fan control. The fan control either doesn't work entirely or doesn't set properly. Other people reported issues with sound cards and sata ports. All bios versions after that (before 7C84v13) have broken manual vcore setting in the bios.

I'm currently on 7C84v13. I haven't updated only because I'm working on some important stuff and cant have any downtime because of a bad bios or bugs. So 7C84v13 is very stable. 
The only annoying issue I've seen is the chipset fan running randomly on boot sometimes despite temperatures being low and then going to 0 RPM after like 30 seconds. 
I've also noticed a rare bug with manual fan control where changing the fan speed in the BIOS causes the RPM of the fan to go crazy and drop all the way down to 0. A reboot fixes this and fan control behaves properly in the BIOS afterwards.

Overclocking and stability are very good on 7C84v13 for myself.


----------



## desoto

I've got 5800X today. What's the best version of the bios for this CPU?


----------



## panni

BluePaint said:


> @panni
> For a 3700X I would use version 7C84v13, from just before the new AGESA / Ryzen 500 update.
> I was using it with a 3900X and had a really good experience with it. Very stable and great memory + CPU overclock.





SneakySloth said:


> The very first bios has issues with manual fan control. The fan control either doesn't work entirely or doesn't set properly. Other people reported issues with sound cards and sata ports. All bios versions after that (before 7C84v13) have broken manual vcore setting in the bios.
> 
> I'm currently on 7C84v13. I haven't updated only because I'm working on some important stuff and cant have any downtime because of a bad bios or bugs. So 7C84v13 is very stable.
> The only annoying issue I've seen is the chipset fan running randomly on boot sometimes despite temperatures being low and then going to 0 RPM after like 30 seconds.
> I've also noticed a rare bug with manual fan control where changing the fan speed in the BIOS causes the RPM of the fan to go crazy and drop all the way down to 0. A reboot fixes this and fan control behaves properly in the BIOS afterwards.
> 
> Overclocking and stability are very good on 7C84v13 for myself.


Awesome, thanks for the tips.

Any pointers towards VDDP/VDDG/SoC for running the 3700X at 1800 IF? On the Gigabyte it ran at 900 VDDP, 950 VDDG CCD, 980 VDDG IOD, 1.1V SoC.

How good is the Auto behavior on the Tomahawk for those voltages?


----------



## SneakySloth

desoto said:


> I've got 5800X today. What's the best version of the bios for this CPU?


The latest. For 5000 series, the latest might not even be good enough yet. So you might have to keep an eye out for the new releases.



panni said:


> Awesome, thanks for the tips.
> 
> Any pointers towards VDDP/VDDG/SoC for running the 3700X at 1800 IF? On the Gigabyte it ran at 900 VDDP, 950 VDDG CCD, 980 VDDG IOD, 1.1V SoC.
> 
> How good is the Auto behavior on the Tomahawk for those voltages?


Auto was pretty good from what I saw. You shouldnt have any problems with 1800 IF honestly. You might even be able to get away with .75 stepping i.e.

900 VDDP
975 VDDG_IOD/CCD
1.05 VSOC


----------



## panni

SneakySloth said:


> The latest. For 5000 series, the latest might not even be good enough yet. So you might have to keep an eye out for the new releases.
> 
> 
> Auto was pretty good from what I saw. You shouldnt have any problems with 1800 IF honestly. You might even be able to get away with .75 stepping i.e.
> 
> 900 VDDP
> 975 VDDG_IOD/CCD
> 1.05 VSOC


Thanks! Does Auto default to 1050/1050/1050/1100 as it did on the Gigabyte board?


----------



## BluePaint

panni said:


> Thanks! Does Auto default to 1050/1050/1050/1100 as it did on the Gigabyte board?


Probably not because besides the board it depends on RAM, timings, ...
But auto was doing really find for the 3900X. I was able to run 1866 IF (3800 wasn't possible probably due to CPU) + CL 14 timings on the 3733 B-die RAM with auto voltages for everything except for RAM ofc (which I set to 1.5v).


----------



## desoto

Here I'm sharing my experience to update CPU Ryzen 3800X to 5800X may be it will help to someone. I updated a bios from 10 (very first bios for the mobo) to 51 beta (latest on 20 November 2020), with my old CPU. In the bios menu I set settings by default. Then I've changed CPU. 
1. When I tried to enter the bios menu after installing CPU 5800X I see black screen (but a computer could successfully load Windows 10). I have two monitors (LG GL850, LG UK500) connected by DP to Gigabyte 1070G1 (still waiting for RTX 3080Ti). In reddit I found to solve this issue, you need to update your firmware NVidia graphics for Display port (DP). Here is download link for updating: NVIDIA Graphics Firmware Update Tool for DisplayPort 1.3 and 1.4 Displays
2. When my computer was loading first several times it was sound: 1 long and 2 short - means RAM issue but my computer could load Windows 10 without any problem. After fixing the issue with DP I entered to the bios and changed RAM setting to 3600 (it was 2133 by default). No sound issue. I don't know why it was sounded. When I set by default the bios with my old 3800X there is no the sound issue.


----------



## Coldplayer

Wondering what the best PBO settings are for a 5900x? Should i put PBO limits to auto or motherboard?

Cheers


----------



## gerardfraser

Coldplayer said:


> View attachment 2466180
> 
> 
> Wondering what the best PBO settings are for a 5900x? Should i put PBO limits to auto or motherboard?
> 
> Cheers


I set mine like this. If like big numbers when playing PC games ,it make no difference in performance at higher resolutions.
For Honor Rtx 3080 4K HDR 120FPS,may need HDR monitor to see 4K 


Spoiler













In the AMD overclocking section ,go to PBO and set your AMD curve optimizer up- this will give you normal boost clock EG:5800X boost to 4850Mhz
In this section you can add up to 200Mhz it is the same for all motherboards EG: 4850Mhz+200Mhz=5050Mhz

If you want higher CPU boost clocks then you need to goto the second area for PBO settings
Advanced CPU Configuration set your PBO boost higher than 200Mhz like in the first section on MSI motherboards you can go as high as 500Mhz

To get 5100Mhz then set PBO here to 250Mhz
So 4850Mhz+250Mhz= 5100Mhz
save and test.


----------



## Coldplayer

What do i set my PBO limits to? You can manually set them or auto or motherboard.


----------



## ultraex2003

ryzen 3100 @ 4700 / bios 7C84v1.4
ram 16 giga 3200 @ 3800 fclk 1900 (rev-e ballistix sport red)


----------



## desoto

gerardfraser said:


> I set mine like this. If like big numbers when playing PC games ,it make no difference in performance at higher resolutions.
> For Honor Rtx 3080 4K HDR 120FPS,may need HDR monitor to see 4K
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the AMD overclocking section ,go to PBO and set your AMD curve optimizer up- this will give you normal boost clock EG:5800X boost to 4850Mhz
> In this section you can add up to 200Mhz it is the same for all motherboards EG: 4850Mhz+200Mhz=5050Mhz
> 
> If you want higher CPU boost clocks then you need to goto the second area for PBO settings
> Advanced CPU Configuration set your PBO boost higher than 200Mhz like in the first section on MSI motherboards you can go as high as 500Mhz
> 
> To get 5100Mhz then set PBO here to 250Mhz
> So 4850Mhz+250Mhz= 5100Mhz
> save and test.


What a cooler do you use for your 5800X? I can't boost my 5800X even +200MHz with Noctua D-15. The temperature is 80C under CB20. And what software do you use in your video to control temperatures of CPU, and etc. (left side on the video)?


----------



## XxXSpitfireXxX

I got my 5600x today to replace my 3600x and so far, the memory controller seems better than the 3600x. Where the 3600x had the odd boot up problem when cold on with 1900mhz 1:1:1 memory, the 5600x boots up without a hitch and stable under OCCT. I’m using the latest beta driver 7C84v151 and so far so good, except maybe PBO.

I tuned PBO to 200mhz boost,1x scalar, -10 all core curve optimizer and while it is stable and boosts to 4.85 on some cores and 4800 on the others, the voltage is constantly very high at 1.45v under load and I’m starting to worry about degradation. Even at stock settings the voltage is around 1.4 under load and generates massive heat, nearing 90 degrees with a Dark Rock Pro 4 with an agressive curve and ambient temp of 15C.

Does anyone else have a similar experience? Could it be the BIOS being too rough around the edges?


----------



## SneakySloth

Whats the voltage under a cinebench run? What about Prime95 small fft?


----------



## desoto

I've try to undervolt my CPU (5800X) with offset - 0.0125v. The CPU starts to work at 3800MHz only. PBO doesn't work. Plus, the CPU is cold). MSI need to update undervolting section in bios.


----------



## gerardfraser

Coldplayer said:


> What do i set my PBO limits to? You can manually set them or auto or motherboard.


It is a PC ,set them to whatever you want,I suggest try AMD Curve Optimizer for best results.



desoto said:


> What a cooler do you use for your 5800X? I can't boost my 5800X even +200MHz with Noctua D-15. The temperature is 80C under CB20. And what software do you use in your video to control temperatures of CPU, and etc. (left side on the video)?


You have a better CPU cooler than me. I use $50 Dollar Can after rebate I bought two years ago. The software is msi After burner with RTSS Overlay editor.I made a overlay with a quick get up and running guide.
MasterLiquid Lite ML240L RGB AIO
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1Flt2EeznPd2HO438678AbjUHnwWf6E6D/view?usp=sharing

AMD removed/changed CPU voltage offset +- for Ryzen 5000 on MSI motherboards. Since it is the internet,this is the way I interpreted what AMD posted and I say MSI Motherboards because that is all I own.
If you set the CPU offset voltage you will get base clock of CPU.You can use override voltage but using negative values will lead to clock stretching so check after change.AMD released new tool Ryzen 5000 called AMD Curve Optimizer . It is a VF curve with positive/negative settings.

*MSI has put out a statement about why it does not work. 

CPU Frequency Cannot Go Turbo Frequency
Note. This issue should be common issue on all motherboard vendor*
This issue happens when using Ryzen 5000 CPU + PBO enable + adjust CPU voltage
*Symptom: CPU frequency locks at base frequency and will not boost to turbo
Solution: No ETA*





MSI Global English Forum


...




forum-en.msi.com







* AMD Ryzen 5000 changes:Beyond AGESA 1.1.0.0 for Ryzen 5000 Series: *


Spoiler




Returning support for negative core voltage offsets (“undervolting”) with all-new AMD functionality for better frequency, voltage, and performance tweaking
Additional AMD optimization for performance and stability at ~2000MHz fabric clock. While not all processors are innately capable of reaching this frequency, our tuning is intended to help stabilize the overclock on capable samples2 —good luck!
Additional functionality tuning for benchmarking under extreme OC conditions (e.g. LN2)






Prepping Your Motherboard for the AMD Ryzen 5000 Series


Hey, everybody! Today is the magical day: the AMD RyzenTM 5000 Series goes on-sale worldwide. We’re incredibly excited for you to get your hands on the extraordinary performance the “Zen 3”1 core is bringing to the table, and we want to make sure that you’re ready to perform a drop-in upgrade...




community.amd.com






Robert Hallock twitter
1) Ryzen 5000 Series doesn't need a power plan. Don't expect to see one.
2) Yes, it can clock to DDR4-4000 1:1 if you have a good sample. Upcoming AGESA work will make this easier.
3) But you CAN tweak Ryzen perf vs. power with the Win10 Power & Sleep sider AFTER you install the chipset driver.
4) Is the memory controller the same? YES.
5) Do you need a new AGESA for pre-5000 Series CPUs? No. Not really. Stay on the BIOS you have.
6) But ROBERT what about the VOLTS and the CELSIUSES. WHAT IS NORMAL?!?!!?! ROB HELP. See below.


https://pbs.twimg.com/media/EmHKqLuXIAAdJLq?format=jpg&name=large


7) What is the best memory to buy? TOUGH QUESTION
8) I see this a lot: "precision boost is automatic overclocking." No. False. Wrong. Precision Boost is our boost technology. Every processor has a boost technology. But ours is unique in that X THREADS do not equal Y CLOCKS. Why? Because that is SLOW.


https://pbs.twimg.com/media/EmHS-6QW0AEFA7N?format=jpg&name=large


9) But Robert, where is undervolting? Answer: IT'S GONE. j/k. Temporarily gone for 5000 series. It'll be back in an upcoming AGESA with new functionality.  It's gonna be HYPE. Y'aint never seen undervolting quite like this.


----------



## XxXSpitfireXxX

SneakySloth said:


> Whats the voltage under a cinebench run? What about Prime95 small fft?


1.44v which seems unsafe for PBO.


----------



## gerardfraser

XxXSpitfireXxX said:


> 1.44v which seems unsafe for PBO.


Not knocking you ,I think you misunderstand how Ryzen CPU works.
AMD algorithm will adjust CPU voltages when all things are good to keep the electrical, thermal, and/or utilization headroom under control and within safe parameters .I would say trust the AMD engineers. If you do not like to look the voltages ,it is easily changeable but I suggest test after any changes. BTW CPU default voltage is up to 1.5v and 1.55v PBO depending on BIOS agesa,motherboard.
You can also use the AMD tools provided in your BIOS AMD Curve OPtimizer.


----------



## PhoenixPerson

XxXSpitfireXxX said:


> I tuned PBO to 200mhz boost,*1x scalar*, -10 all core curve optimizer and while it is stable and boosts to 4.85 on some cores and 4800 on the others, the voltage is constantly *very high at 1.45v* under load and I’m starting to worry about *degradation*. Even at stock settings the voltage is around 1.4 under load and generates massive heat, nearing 90 degrees with a Dark Rock Pro 4 with an agressive curve and ambient temp of 15C.


I mean you know what setting a manual scalar does right? Bypasses the FIT part of your chip, and just shoves voltage to achieve frequency boost.IMO the best route for now (most optimal power/temp wise) is to not touch scalar or boost if you are on air and let PB2 do it's thing.Maybe in later Agesa 's AMD is gonna expand PBO and give more refined tools to fine tune voltage/frequency more precisely


----------



## XxXSpitfireXxX

gerardfraser said:


> Not knocking you ,I think you misunderstand how Ryzen CPU works.
> AMD algorithm will adjust CPU voltages when all things are good to keep the electrical, thermal, and/or utilization headroom under control and within safe parameters .I would say trust the AMD engineers. If you do not like to look the voltages ,it is easily changeable but I suggest test after any changes. BTW CPU default voltage is up to 1.5v and 1.55v PBO depending on BIOS agesa,motherboard.
> You can also use the AMD tools provided in your BIOS AMD Curve OPtimizer.


I'm running a manual OC of 4.6Ghz at 1.33v which is more reasonable, but the thing I came here to check with other users of the board, not the chip, is whether or not PBO pumps out the same amount of voltage under similar settings and under which BIOS. I think this board is still young and still has a lot of bugs that they try to iron out, which is the main use of this thread for me. I saw the link you posted about Robert Hallock's twitter post, the voltages seem more encouraging than what I'm used to on Zen 2 but I feel like these might be spikes under normal boost behaviors and not necessarily safe for a sustained daily OC?



PhoenixPerson said:


> I mean you know what setting a manual scalar does right? Bypasses the FIT part of your chip, and just shoves voltage to achieve frequency boost.IMO the best route for now (most optimal power/temp wise) is to not touch scalar or boost if you are on air and let PB2 do it's thing.Maybe in later Agesa 's AMD is gonna expand PBO and give more refined tools to fine tune voltage/frequency more precisely


I do, but the auto settings provide very little boost while the enhanced 1/2/3/4 settings usually result in a driver stack overflow BSOD so I adjusted the PBO to the highest stable settings which is what I posted earlier. If I wanted to let the chip do it's thing I wouldn't be on an overclock forum.


----------



## gerardfraser

XxXSpitfireXxX said:


> I'm running a manual OC of 4.6Ghz at 1.33v which is more reasonable, but the thing I came here to check with other users of the board, not the chip, is whether or not PBO pumps out the same amount of voltage under similar settings and under which BIOS. I think this board is still young and still has a lot of bugs that they try to iron out, which is the main use of this thread for me. I saw the link you posted about Robert Hallock's twitter post, the voltages seem more encouraging than what I'm used to on Zen 2 but I feel like these might be spikes under normal boost behaviors and not necessarily safe for a sustained daily OC?


I agree 100% MSI X570 Tomahawk has problems as I stated many times. I am not interested in arguing, *I say trust AMD engineers* ,you can agree or not.

AMD engineer default setting I trust AMD engineer
Single core 656
Multi Score - 6179
Full AVX load -76.5°C


Spoiler











My setting all core overclock I will not run 24/7
5800X all core overclock Cinebench 20 - 4800Mhz
Multi score -6330 @ 72.5℃ with 1.29v 


Spoiler


----------



## gerardfraser

i


----------



## desoto

gerardfraser said:


> In the AMD overclocking section ,go to PBO and set your AMD curve optimizer up- this will give you normal boost clock EG:5800X boost to 4850Mhz
> In this section you can add up to 200Mhz it is the same for all motherboards EG: 4850Mhz+200Mhz=5050Mhz
> 
> If you want higher CPU boost clocks then you need to goto the second area for PBO settings
> Advanced CPU Configuration set your PBO boost higher than 200Mhz like in the first section on MSI motherboards you can go as high as 500Mhz
> 
> To get 5100Mhz then set PBO here to 250Mhz
> So 4850Mhz+250Mhz= 5100Mhz
> save and test.


It's not clear for me. If I set in AMD overclocking section add up to 200MHz I'll get: 4850Mhz+200Mhz=5050Mhz. OK.
After, I go to Advanced CPU Configuration section (set PBO boost) and add up to another 500MHz. Will I get (in theory) 5050MHz+500MHz=5550MHz?


----------



## BluePaint

@desoto
Those 2 settings do the same and will overwrite each other, depending in which section of the BIOS you edited last when saving and exiting bios.


----------



## Fab7

XxXSpitfireXxX said:


> 1.44v which seems unsafe for PBO.


No .

"I'm specifically looking for reports where the voltage is stuck at a particular value, or a small range of values, around 1.4V--no matter how long you sit there and watch it. It is *perfectly okay* if your CPU is periodically using 1.4-1.5V to achieve boost frequencies, and you should see dips into sub-1.0V as the CPU goes into idle.
These dips may be brief, and that's okay.
Load voltages of around 1.2-1.3V are perfectly okay also.
This is the processor working as expected. Ryzen is a highly dynamic system, with up to 1000 voltage and clockspeed changes every second.
You will see a lot of bouncing around as you work with your system."

Source : AMD_robert on Reddit

It's for Zen 2 but a Ryzen is a Ryzen ;-)


----------



## Coldplayer

Anyone know the most efficient way of resetting bios when you're not posting? I changed some ram settings and couldn't post so had to take the cmos battery out. It then put me on a earlier bios that didn't support my zen 3 cpu so i had to use flashback again which was a tedious process. Will i be needing to flashback everytime i can't post?


----------



## XxXSpitfireXxX

Coldplayer said:


> Anyone know the most efficient way of resetting bios when you're not posting? I changed some ram settings and couldn't post so had to take the cmos battery out. It then put me on a earlier bios that didn't support my zen 3 cpu so i had to use flashback again which was a tedious process. Will i be needing to flashback everytime i can't post?


Just used a flathead to bridge the first two pins of JBAT1 located over the sysfan headers. You could buy a on/off jumper too for that.

Ignore that rude post.


----------



## ColdDeckEd

Coldplayer said:


> Anyone know the most efficient way of resetting bios when you're not posting? I changed some ram settings and couldn't post so had to take the cmos battery out. It then put me on a earlier bios that didn't support my zen 3 cpu so i had to use flashback again which was a tedious process. Will i be needing to flashback everytime i can't post?


That's really weird because clearing cmos should not revert your bios version..

edit: most efficient way is if you have an old case unused case, take the old power button out and use it on the clear cmos pins.


----------



## dgoc18

guys you need this


https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B079DPDJ8J/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o09_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1



no need flathead screwdriver.


----------



## gerardfraser

desoto said:


> It's not clear for me. If I set in AMD overclocking section add up to 200MHz I'll get: 4850Mhz+200Mhz=5050Mhz. OK.
> After, I go to Advanced CPU Configuration section (set PBO boost) and add up to another 500MHz. Will I get (in theory) 5050MHz+500MHz=5550MHz?


Like BluePaint said .What I wrote I thought was clear not sure how you misread what I wrote but all is good. 
(in theory) would be 4850Mhz+ 500Mhz=5350Mhz



Coldplayer said:


> Anyone know the most efficient way of resetting bios when you're not posting? I changed some ram settings and couldn't post so had to take the cmos battery out. It then put me on a earlier bios that didn't support my zen 3 cpu so i had to use flashback again which was a tedious process. Will i be needing to flashback everytime i can't post?


You can use the reset switch cable from your case and attach it to your JBAT1 to reset CMOS any time you want when your PC does not post.


----------



## Jan Andre Røe

Anyone have this motherboard with 5600x cpu and F4-3600C16D-16GTZKW (trident z 3600 ram) ?
I tried to maunally set ram to (xmp) profile in bios, and after that I only have black screen.

Used jumper on jtag to get the machine booting again.

But still I want to run ram in better/"the right" timings/hz

Any tips would be VERY much appreciated


----------



## XxXSpitfireXxX

Jan Andre Røe said:


> Anyone have this motherboard with 5600x cpu and F4-3600C16D-16GTZKW (trident z 3600 ram) ?
> I tried to maunally set ram to (xmp) profile in bios, and after that I only have black screen.
> 
> Used jumper on jtag to get the machine booting again.
> 
> But still I want to run ram in better/"the right" timings/hz
> 
> Any tips would be VERY much appreciated


I have a 5600x but not the same memory. Same thing happens to me when I run my Ballistix Elite 4000mhz at 1900mhz 1:1:1, I have to reset CMOS and then the board will post and everything will be stable under OCCT. I've created a ticket with MSI regarding this issue, there seems to be spotty memory compatibility or maybe the new BIOS aren't up to snuff yet. I know this kit to be good up to 4000mhz so it's not the sticks themselves.

What I had to do is scale back my memory to 3600mhz and everything runs fine now, although it would be great to actually run the memory as it is intended to. Is your memory known to be good at 3600mhz on another machine? Are you trying to manually set the timings or just the frequency?


----------



## Jan Andre Røe

XxXSpitfireXxX said:


> I have a 5600x but not the same memory. Same thing happens to me when I run my Ballistix Elite 4000mhz at 1900mhz 1:1:1, I have to reset CMOS and then the board will post and everything will be stable under OCCT. I've created a ticket with MSI regarding this issue, there seems to be spotty memory compatibility or maybe the new BIOS aren't up to snuff yet. I know this kit to be good up to 4000mhz so it's not the sticks themselves.
> 
> What I had to do is scale back my memory to 3600mhz and everything runs fine now, although it would be great to actually run the memory as it is intended to. Is your memory known to be good at 3600mhz on another machine? Are you trying to manually set the timings or just the frequency?


Hoping its the bios 
The memory have been working perfectly in another machine. And double checked, and they still do.
I tried to manually set timings and frequency. Both seperatly, and at the same time. Still no post.
Only working on "SPD"

Machine is working "ok"... But you know.. Want to run thins as intended


----------



## TitusTroy

I recently bought a 5800X and have had the X570 Tomahawk sitting around for a few weeks (along with a 32GB G.Skill DDR4 3600 CL16 Samsung B-Die RAM kit)...can anyone tell me the best/most stable BIOS version to use...thanks


----------



## desoto

TitusTroy said:


> I recently bought a 5800X and have had the X570 Tomahawk sitting around for a few weeks (along with a 32GB G.Skill DDR4 3600 CL16 Samsung B-Die RAM kit)...can anyone tell me the best/most stable BIOS version to use...thanks


151beta is ok. Not perfect but it's ok for now.


----------



## Anvi

I've had BIOS freeze up multiple times when saving settings on 151 beta. Also FCLK capability dropped from 2000 to 1867 after updating to 151 beta.

IMO test 140 release version first if you get WHEA errors or not. 
You can do OCCT 1h stability test or Aida64 MEM benchmark and check HWINFO64 for errors, L-cache benchmark steps generate errors really easily.


----------



## jlagace

I have a frustrating issue with this board, bought new along with 5900x I was able to snag. 

latest firmware installed. 

I'm not adept at trouble shooting so figure somebody here might have seen this before. 

Fresh install of windows goes fine, boots up, temps good 29c idle, ~65-70c under load, boosting to ~4.7Ghz all cores, ~4.9 single cores. Benches good, seems real stable. So I tried playing around with a few things in Ryzen Master, just enabling PBO. Asks me to reset, sure. On reset it does not boot - I get stuck in a "repair" windows loop and can't get into windows. I am able to repair using USB. I get into windows, everything seems fine again. But anytime I reset, the same thing happens. 

I tried a bios reflash incase Ryzen Master messed with anything (?), I even tried another fresh re-install of windows10. I've tried disabling all other boot devices. I'm installing to a a new 1tb swordfish M2. 

Everything I've tried thus far, I end up stuck in this "repair windows" loop anytime I've reset. Only once or twice in 6 hours of tinkering have I successfully reset. 

Thoughts from people much more experienced than me?


----------



## desoto

jlagace said:


> I have a frustrating issue with this board, bought new along with 5900x I was able to snag.
> 
> latest firmware installed.
> 
> I'm not adept at trouble shooting so figure somebody here might have seen this before.
> 
> Fresh install of windows goes fine, boots up, temps good 29c idle, ~65-70c under load, boosting to ~4.7Ghz all cores, ~4.9 single cores. Benches good, seems real stable. So I tried playing around with a few things in Ryzen Master, just enabling PBO. Asks me to reset, sure. On reset it does not boot - I get stuck in a "repair" windows loop and can't get into windows. I am able to repair using USB. I get into windows, everything seems fine again. But anytime I reset, the same thing happens.
> 
> I tried a bios reflash incase Ryzen Master messed with anything (?), I even tried another fresh re-install of windows10. I've tried disabling all other boot devices. I'm installing to a a new 1tb swordfish M2.
> 
> Everything I've tried thus far, I end up stuck in this "repair windows" loop anytime I've reset. Only once or twice in 6 hours of tinkering have I successfully reset.
> 
> Thoughts from people much more experienced than me?


Try to clear CMOS (BIOS). Try it several times thoroughly. Sometimes to clear CMOS happens after 2-3 times.


----------



## TitusTroy

with the X570 Tomahawk what are the temp thresholds as far as the Silent and Balanced settings?...which is the best/recommended setting?


----------



## gerardfraser

TitusTroy said:


> with the X570 Tomahawk what are the temp thresholds as far as the Silent and Balanced settings?...which is the best/recommended setting?


Are you talking about chipset fan settings in BIOS or something else. I personally set all fan curve to turn on with CPU temperatures ,except chipset fame because silent mode is the loudest for some strange reason,so I leave it on balanced


----------



## TitusTroy

gerardfraser said:


> Are you talking about chipset fan settings in BIOS or something else. I personally set all fan curve to turn on with CPU temperatures ,except chipset fame because silent mode is the loudest for some strange reason,so I leave it on balanced


yes I'm referring to the chipset fan...I hear there's various options- Silent, Balanced, Boost etc...I thought I read that with the recent BIOS Silent mode now operates the fan at 0% until it hits a certain temp threshold


----------



## gerardfraser

TitusTroy said:


> yes I'm referring to the chipset fan...I hear there's various options- Silent, Balanced, Boost etc...I thought I read that with the recent BIOS Silent mode now operates the fan at 0% until it hits a certain temp threshold


Every fan in the BIOS can be set on PWM/DC make your own fan curve and the chip set fan has four modes also. Set it as you want.


----------



## Xentar712

Anyone with zen 3 have trouble with random resets after installing? By random I mean out of nowhere while idle, but I can trigger it faster by doing memtest or a cinebench run. I've seen others with this issue on reddit but they all have different motherboards. Looks like a few 5900x folks here have gotten theirs to run just fine though. I was on the 151 bios but recently rolled back to 14. Same results on both. The only sure way to prevent it is to disable boost in the bios. After that I get no crashes but of course my CPU is slightly handicapped, which isn't ok Any thoughts?


----------



## gerardfraser

Xentar712 said:


> Anyone with zen 3 have trouble with random resets after installing? By random I mean out of nowhere while idle, but I can trigger it faster by doing memtest or a cinebench run. I've seen others with this issue on reddit but they all have different motherboards. Looks like a few 5900x folks here have gotten theirs to run just fine though. I was on the 151 bios but recently rolled back to 14. Same results on both. The only sure way to prevent it is to disable boost in the bios. After that I get no crashes but of course my CPU is slightly handicapped, which isn't ok Any thoughts?


I made a post *MSI X570 Tomahawk 3600XT/5800X work great 3800XT Crash on Idle/BIOS/Internet* 
My advice return CPU
(44) MSI MAG x570 TOMAHAWK WIFI | Page 12 | Overclock.net


----------



## dr.Rafi

XxXSpitfireXxX said:


> I have a 5600x but not the same memory. Same thing happens to me when I run my Ballistix Elite 4000mhz at 1900mhz 1:1:1, I have to reset CMOS and then the board will post and everything will be stable under OCCT. I've created a ticket with MSI regarding this issue, there seems to be spotty memory compatibility or maybe the new BIOS aren't up to snuff yet. I know this kit to be good up to 4000mhz so it's not the sticks themselves.
> 
> What I had to do is scale back my memory to 3600mhz and everything runs fine now, although it would be great to actually run the memory as it is intended to. Is your memory known to be good at 3600mhz on another machine? Are you trying to manually set the timings or just the frequency?


I have Aorus master x570, same issue, its bios bug or ageesa issue with 5000 family or the memory controller of 5000 is bad itself i have 3 kits of memeory was working fine with 3900x and on intel platforms i have they run up to 4400 stable but on ryzen 5800x the best i can get is 3800 frequency and auto timings which sucks , i have kit can do 4100 15 15 15 34 but on ryzen Auto timing 3800 22 22 22 50.


----------



## BobbyP784

Had a WHEA error with the 5800x yesterday on newest beta bios. Thought this was fixed but obviously not. Happened to me once on previous BIOS as well. PC just restarted when it happened. On my old CPU (3700x) I had BSODs.

Never had this many issues with a motherboard. MSI never again.

edit: seems this is a common issue... Can't put links but there are threads on the offical MSI board, LTT, etc.
I really hope the next BIOS update will fix this nonsense.


----------



## TitusTroy

is the latest Beta 7C84v151 BIOS good?...I need to update my board via the BIOS Flash method in order to get the board to recognize my new 5800X and wanted to make sure it was the best one?...or should I flash it to the previous non-beta Patch C BIOS (I thought I read it had issues)?


----------



## Jeanchene

Hello,

I know I am late to the party but I just build a 5600x msi x570 tomahawk, meshify C and a EVGA 1070 acx 3.0 build and had some issues.
I run the wraith prism and latest bios driver (beta 7C84v151).
gSync activated with a Dell S3220DGF.

After installing I played a bit with some settings in the bios but nothing too fancy.

First, the cpu fan was going crazy idle, for whatever reason (NOISYYY). Then in warzone after 35 minutes screen started to act strange and finally WZ crashed (no message).
I checked the CPU temp and it was 85C at the time with our nice wraith at 100% all the time.
Idle 56 fan between 20 and 90%

I figured I could use this solution:

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/jpfsv3
.
As soon as I did, my W10 was dead. Kept booting with different errors until NTFS FILE ERROR stayed.

So for me, and the build, it's a no-go.

I restored the bios default (all values, which out back the vcore and freq auto), put back my backup image, tried again WZ. Much better ! gSync deactivated (so probably running a 60hz), but it was stable, around 68C.

The Dragon software let you control the CM, check fans and temps.

I managed to activate the CM controls from the soft (it's not by default), change the profile to silent.
Cpu fan at 10 15% idle, 50% in WZ, 75C stable, which is within the normal temps if we believe AMD engineers.

I hope it helps people who might have issues with their 5600X


----------



## jajo42

TitusTroy said:


> is the latest Beta 7C84v151 BIOS good?...I need to update my board via the BIOS Flash method in order to get the board to recognize my new 5800X and wanted to make sure it was the best one?...or should I flash it to the previous non-beta Patch C BIOS (I thought I read it had issues)?


yes! is stable with my 5900x and b-die ram. someone told me to don`t go over 3600MHz for ram or the beta bios will maybe produce instability with ram oc. also light PBO oc with +100MHz and curve optimizer with negative offset to around -15 on all cores is working solid and stable on my side.


----------



## TitusTroy

so the onboard audio for this board uses the Realtek ALC1200 codec...but I can't find drivers for this anywhere on the Realtek website...anyone have a link?...or is it best to just get these from the MSI support site?...does Windows Update provide these drivers as well?...I always prefer to get drivers directly from the manufacturer website but the Realtek site is a mess to navigate...even finding the network adapter drivers on there was difficult


----------



## Jeanchene

Didn't have to update any driver to make it work on my W10. And yes, the drivers are available on the support site. I guess it's the safest bet.



jajo42 said:


> yes! is stable with my 5900x and b-die ram. someone told me to don`t go over 3600MHz for ram or the beta bios will maybe produce instability with ram oc. also light PBO oc with +100MHz and curve optimizer with negative offset to around -15 on all cores is working solid and stable on my side.


How does that help? Sorry I am not so technical so I don't understand the point of doing that  -15 ?


----------



## TitusTroy

anyone using a Noctua NH-D15 CPU cooler with this board?...any clearance issues with the main GPU slot or NVMe slot?


----------



## Jamelcr

0 problems with DH15, nvme and 2070super.

Enviado desde mi MAR-LX1A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## TitusTroy

Jamelcr said:


> 0 problems with DH15, nvme and 2070super.


so the NH-D15 doesn't cover up the main NVMe slot (closest to the CPU)?...reason being that if I ever needed to change out my NVMe SSD would I need to take off the NH-D15?...I'd rather not have to remove the cooler for that


----------



## Jamelcr

Yes it covers the m2 first slot.
You'll need to quit it to reinstall m2 or use the other m2 slot.









Enviado desde mi MAR-LX1A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## TitusTroy

is there any performance difference between the 2 NVMe slots on this board?...the top one uses the CPU PCIe lanes so theoretically I'm assuming that's the best place to install it?...the bottom NVMe uses the X570 chipset


----------



## jajo42

asus released alredy a beta bios with agesa 1180 for the VIII hero. i hope msi will follow soon.
adaptive undervoltig featureof this agesa sounds interesting.


----------



## gerardfraser

@TitusTroy 
There is no real difference



jajo42 said:


> asus released alredy a beta bios with agesa 1180 for the VIII hero. i hope msi will follow soon.
> adaptive undervoltig featureof this agesa sounds interesting.


I read every post in the VIII thread,no one said and thing about AMD Adaptive undervolting and two asked about PBO 2. No responses. Hmmmm seems weird

Awesome thread here with all the lastest BIOS as released
[Übersicht] - Ultimative AM4 UEFI/BIOS/AGESA Übersicht (07.12.20) | Hardwareluxx


----------



## SneakySloth

TitusTroy said:


> is there any performance difference between the 2 NVMe slots on this board?...the top one uses the CPU PCIe lanes so theoretically I'm assuming that's the best place to install it?...the bottom NVMe uses the X570 chipset


I've been using the bottom slot for windows and its performing just fine. Maybe 98% of the top slot's performance from what I remember from some benchmarks I ran.


----------



## sensatti

TitusTroy said:


> so the onboard audio for this board uses the Realtek ALC1200 codec...but I can't find drivers for this anywhere on the Realtek website...anyone have a link?...or is it best to just get these from the MSI support site?...does Windows Update provide these drivers as well?...I always prefer to get drivers directly from the manufacturer website but the Realtek site is a mess to navigate...even finding the network adapter drivers on there was difficult


Having the same issue. Tried the driver on support tab for the board and the univeral one from Realtek's site. Still not showing in device manager at all. Tried uninstalling all audio drivers and reinstalling, not detected in Device Manager.


----------



## agpoli

TitusTroy said:


> so the onboard audio for this board uses the Realtek ALC1200 codec...but I can't find drivers for this anywhere on the Realtek website...anyone have a link?...or is it best to just get these from the MSI support site?...does Windows Update provide these drivers as well?...I always prefer to get drivers directly from the manufacturer website but the Realtek site is a mess to navigate...even finding the network adapter drivers on there was difficult


Use the driver which MSI provided for audio (6.0.9049.1 at this moment). Nowadays motherboard makers do their own audio drivers, Realtek is only providing them a general one, so they can pimp it out, put Nahimic and other stuff in it (or remove something) and bind them to specific motherboards. Ours is not so special, but it would be wise to stay with the MSI driver.

The wired network driver is good to go, you can download it straight from Realtek and the WiFi+Bluetooth driver from Intel.


----------



## TitusTroy

sensatti said:


> Having the same issue. Tried the driver on support tab for the board and the univeral one from Realtek's site. Still not showing in device manager at all. Tried uninstalling all audio drivers and reinstalling, not detected in Device Manager.


do you have a link to the audio driver from the Realtek website?



agpoli said:


> Use the driver which MSI provided for audio (6.0.9049.1 at this moment). Nowadays motherboard makers do their own audio drivers, Realtek is only providing them a general one, so they can pimp it out, put Nahimic and other stuff in it (or remove something) and bind them to specific motherboards. Ours is not so special, but it would be wise to stay with the MSI driver.
> 
> The wired network driver is good to go, you can download it straight from Realtek and the WiFi+Bluetooth driver from Intel.


the problem with using the MSI audio driver is will MSI continue to put out new audio drivers for this board 2+ years down the road?...which is why I always prefer to get it direct from the manufacturer

is this the correct network adapter driver for the MSI X570 Tomahawk?






Realtek PCIe FE / GBE / 2.5G / Gaming Ethernet Family Controller Software - REALTEK







www.realtek.com


----------



## Fab7

@*TitusTroy : *
my chipset fan is untouched so it ran in balanced mode , the fan is never spinning , only 2-3 seconds
at boot/reboot.


----------



## Fab7

@*sensatti : 
*
- make sure your onboard soundchip is activated in bios

- install Display Driver Uninstaller ( DDU ) : Display Driver Uninstaller Download version 18.0.3.4

- reboot in safe mode

- open DDU

- select audio and REALTEK

- click "clean and reboot"

- go to MSI X570 Tomahawk support page and download/install the sound driver

- it must work , and you will be automacailly notified when a new version is available


PS : i have zero problem with the audio part of the board


----------



## agpoli

TitusTroy said:


> the problem with using the MSI audio driver is will MSI continue to put out new audio drivers for this board 2+ years down the road?...which is why I always prefer to get it direct from the manufacturer


No they won't. Well, that's the way it goes for all motherboard maker company, boards will be EOL time to time and support stops. Although there are already several projects doing Realtek audio driver modding, you could always check them out. I've tried some with my old board, but the way it works was too complicated for me.



TitusTroy said:


> is this the correct network adapter driver for the MSI X570 Tomahawk?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Realtek PCIe FE / GBE / 2.5G / Gaming Ethernet Family Controller Software - REALTEK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.realtek.com


Yes it is, it shows that it is the driver for RTL8125B.


----------



## sensatti

Fab7 said:


> @*sensatti : *
> 
> - make sure your onboard soundchip is activated in bios
> 
> - install Display Driver Uninstaller ( DDU ) : Display Driver Uninstaller Download version 18.0.3.4
> 
> - reboot in safe mode
> 
> - open DDU
> 
> - select audio and REALTEK
> 
> - click "clean and reboot"
> 
> - go to MSI X570 Tomahawk support page and download/install the sound driver
> 
> - it must work , and you will be automacailly notified when a new version is available
> 
> 
> PS : i have zero problem with the audio part of the board


Thanks I will try this when I get home this afternoon. I took most of these steps but used the Driver Store Explorer to remove packages, forgot the DDU does Audio too.

I'll say everything else is working flawlessly so far with this board.


----------



## sensatti

Tried this with no luck. Appears to be isolated to windows 10 version 20H2 which I updated to as I just built the system a few days ago. I'll wait and see if there is a fix for this version of windows.


----------



## agpoli

sensatti said:


> Having the same issue. Tried the driver on support tab for the board and the univeral one from Realtek's site. Still not showing in device manager at all. Tried uninstalling all audio drivers and reinstalling, not detected in Device Manager.


Even without a driver it should be in the Device Manager. Are you sure it's not disabled in BIOS?

New driver is out: 6.0.9071.1


----------



## AvatarRaiden

Really hoping someone on here can help me. Cant figure out this issue.

I just build a new pc and have been having the strangest issues and just can't figure it out.
I have a amd 5600x
Asus rog strix 3080
trident z 2x16gb 16 16 16 36 ram
NZXT Kraken X63 280mm AIO
corsair 850w psu.
ADATA XPG SX8200 Pro Series 2TB M.2
Anyway when I try to boot it boots extremely slow and the entire time the ez debug lights are switching off between the CPU light being on then goes off, then the VGA and boot light are on together and go off. It just does this over and over again for a few minutes and then boots. I've also had random issues with the USB ports not working and one time the audio started glitching out. I have tried reseating everything, doing different combinations of my ram, stress tests when its turned on usually go fine its just the booting. Reinstalled my OS and all drivers. Flashed bios to each of the 3 versions that work with the 5600x. After trying all these things it always comes back to the same thing with the CPU, VGA+boot lights alternating being on. 

Weird thing is sometimes it boots ok, but most of the time its as I said above.

I've run out of ideas and am thinking of getting a new mobo but I dont even know for sure that this is the issue. I have been debugging this for weeks and am hitting my limit. If anyone can help me I will love you forever.


----------



## mrsteelx

AvatarRaiden said:


> Really hoping someone on here can help me. Cant figure out this issue.
> 
> I just build a new pc and have been having the strangest issues and just can't figure it out.
> I have a amd 5600x
> Asus rog strix 3080
> trident z 2x16gb 16 16 16 36 ram
> NZXT Kraken X63 280mm AIO
> corsair 850w psu.
> ADATA XPG SX8200 Pro Series 2TB M.2
> Anyway when I try to boot it boots extremely slow and the entire time the ez debug lights are switching off between the CPU light being on then goes off, then the VGA and boot light are on together and go off. It just does this over and over again for a few minutes and then boots. I've also had random issues with the USB ports not working and one time the audio started glitching out. I have tried reseating everything, doing different combinations of my ram, stress tests when its turned on usually go fine its just the booting. Reinstalled my OS and all drivers. Flashed bios to each of the 3 versions that work with the 5600x. After trying all these things it always comes back to the same thing with the CPU, VGA+boot lights alternating being on.
> 
> Weird thing is sometimes it boots ok, but most of the time its as I said above.
> 
> I've run out of ideas and am thinking of getting a new mobo but I dont even know for sure that this is the issue. I have been debugging this for weeks and am hitting my limit. If anyone can help me I will love you forever.


This could be 1 of a few problems. lets start with the easiest 1 first. What are the voltages set to for VDDP, VDDG, vSOC, and IOD.


----------



## AvatarRaiden

mrsteelx said:


> This could be 1 of a few problems. lets start with the easiest 1 first. What are the voltages set to for VDDP, VDDG, vSOC, and IOD.


Right now I just have it all set on auto. Bios settings are all back to defaults. Only changes I even tested was turning on XMP at one point and I was already having these issues before I did that.


----------



## mrsteelx

AvatarRaiden said:


> Right now I just have it all set on auto. Bios settings are all back to defaults. Only changes I even tested was turning on XMP at one point and I was already having these issues before I did that.


set them to this.
VDDP 900 VDDG and IOD 950 VSOC 1.05


----------



## AvatarRaiden

mrsteelx said:


> set them to this.
> VDDP 900 VDDG and IOD 950 VSOC 1.05


ok set VDDP voltage to .9, VDDG CCD Voltage to .95, VDDG IOD Voltage to .95, and Chipset Soc Voltage to 1.05.
This is what you were instructing correct?

I rebooted a few times and it seemed to work but this has happened in the past as well so I'm hesitant to say its fixed. If this did fix it what would it mean the problem is? Sorry I'm not super well versed in overclocking.

Thank you for taking the time to help my by the way, I really appreciate it.


----------



## AvatarRaiden

mrsteelx said:


> set them to this.
> VDDP 900 VDDG and IOD 950 VSOC 1.05


Nope still happened again. Issue showed up while rebooting. Shutting it down with the power button and doing a fresh boot fixed it. Happened like 3 reboots in a row and then stopped again so back to happening just like before.

Also sometimes the ethernet port stops working and it says my cable may not be plugged in and that it looks like a phone cable.


----------



## ultraex2003

ryzen 3100 @ 4600
patriot 2x8 @ 3800 fclk 1900


----------



## Grzeechu

I pulled out the graphics card and when I pressed in the plastic protection with a screwdriver, the screwdriver slipped and the effect is visible on the picture.

Should there be any element in the place marked on the photo that I could accidentally remove? If so, what is this element and what might be the consequences of missing it?


----------



## Sourcesys

Does the motherboard work? The cut under your red arrow looks like you cut some pcb tracks


----------



## Grzeechu

Everything works fine, I didn't notice any stability issues.
This dash below the point is just a slight rub of the top paint, the pcb tracks have not been damaged.
I sent a web ticket to MSI, we'll see what they reply.


----------



## Performer81

I looked at mine. There is no component on the board, just solder points.


----------



## Grzeechu

Thanks *Performer81*


----------



## Fab7

AIDA64 Extreme 6.32.5600 

UK4F4-3F2D6-FJD9J-C4D34-FYY12 

Enjoy !


----------



## desoto

Fab7 said:


> AIDA64 Extreme 6.32.5600
> 
> UK4F4-3F2D6-FJD9J-C4D34-FYY12
> 
> Enjoy !


It works. The license is only till 2029. Thanks!


----------



## Fab7

You welcome ! 😁


----------



## piranhamoose

Xentar712 said:


> Anyone with zen 3 have trouble with random resets after installing? By random I mean out of nowhere while idle, but I can trigger it faster by doing memtest or a cinebench run. I've seen others with this issue on reddit but they all have different motherboards. Looks like a few 5900x folks here have gotten theirs to run just fine though. I was on the 151 bios but recently rolled back to 14. Same results on both. The only sure way to prevent it is to disable boost in the bios. After that I get no crashes but of course my CPU is slightly handicapped, which isn't ok Any thoughts?


I am having the EXACT same issue with my 5900x/MSI x570 tomahawk. bios 14


----------



## carlcamper

piranhamoose said:


> I am having the EXACT same issue with my 5900x/MSI x570 tomahawk. bios 14


Yes, same proc and mobo as well. Im on v151 beta. I solved mine by setting PBO to Enabled and installing the latest chipset drivers before Windows Update. Im still waiting for the latest BIOS for more stability, as there are still quirks I feel.


----------



## piranhamoose

Fab7 said:


> You welcome ! 😁


THANK YOU!


----------



## Fab7




----------



## strumf666

What CB20 scores are you getting with 3800x? I recently upgraded from an asus x370 prime pro to a B550 tomahawk (which doesn't have it's thread... and doesn't seem to differ much from the x570) and I am struggling to get past 5k in multi; with the asus I got over 5100 with the same ram and cpu so I am wondering what the problem is.


----------



## Fanu

I'm planning on buying either this board or B550 tomahawk (or B550 Gaming carbon depending on the availability) and pairing it with 5800X - how is this board with zen3 ? I know that most boards currently have issues due to buggy BIOS releases but are things getting better ? Can X570 chipset fan be turned off?

Would you recommend X570 tomahawk over B550 if similarly priced (I'm leaning towards X570 due to integrated Wifi)?


----------



## kwikgta

I've had my 5950x/6900XT/MSI Tomahawk X570 running on the bench for a couple of weeks and finally transplanted it into the main rig yesterday. Just speaking for myself but I've had absolutely no problems with this board.


----------



## Coldplayer

What PBO settings are people using with their 5900x? Not sure whether to set it to motherboard limits or what settings to put if i select manual.


----------



## BluePaint

Try MB and have a look in RyzenMaster what the values are and try CB to see how much is used. Advisable limits depend primarily on your cooling


----------



## strumf666

New beta bios for B550:
- Update to ComboAM4PIV2 1.1.9.0


----------



## mimosoft

This is the X570 thread.


----------



## Kifflom

I noticed they have removed the latest beta BIOS from the download page. 





MAG X570 TOMAHAWK WIFI | RETURN TO HONOR


Military style with Pre-installed IO shielding, tuned for better performance by Core Boost, DDR4 Boost, M.2 Shield Frozr, Wi-Fi 6, Frozr Heatsink Design, Lightning Gen4




www.msi.com




Is that a good sign (soon to release a new bios?) or a bad sign?


----------



## BluePaint

Maybe because it resulted in high PBO boost clocks which are unstable in idle. New bios versions with agesa 1.1.9 seem to have more limited boost.


----------



## Performer81

With curve optimizer offset over -10 i have random complete shutdowns in Battlefield 5. PC just shuts off and i cant start it directly but have to unplug power cord and then i can start it again. Strange. Wont happen with Auto PBO. Cpu is a 5900x and temps are 80-85 max.
Other games run fine, even with -20.


----------



## agpoli

New beta BIOS is out: 7C84v153
- Update to ComboAM4PIV2 1.1.9.0


----------



## BluePaint

Update: It seems it allow fclk > 1900 according to user on computerbase.de

Thanks, I was waiting for new bios but will probably pass since 1.1.9.0 doesn't seem to allow fclk > 1900. Also, pbo boost now seems to be an absolute value now instead of offset. Before, adding 50 for a 5950 would in boosts up to 5100. Now only to 4950 (4900 spec +50). That's at least how I interpret the reports from people who have tested the new 1.1.9.0 bios versions.


----------



## Anvi

.153 bios didn't improve my situation at all. I've tried 1900 FCLK even with memory at 2133, but it will not POST :-(
Stuck at 1866 FCLK.. 

I suppose best I can do is to try tune memory timings. 
Release day BIOS allowed me to go 4000:2000, but there was WHEA errors in Windows Event log.
Would be nice to know if the MB or CPU just sucks.


----------



## DeletedMember558271

@Anvi can you post at 1933 FCLK or higher though? Probably with WHEA errors but there's been a weird bug for people myself included even tho I'm on a B550 Tomahawk where 1900 FCLK specifically does not post, and I don't know if there's anything I can do about it. 1933 FCLK and higher posts for me but WHEA errors I probably can't resolve, so I'm also stuck 1867 even if 1900 would have been stable but it's bugged or something. I'm curious if anyone has had this problem and figured it out. 1900 is a void


----------



## Yviena

Around 2000 FCLK needs around 1.1375v on SOC, also CCD voltage should be way lower around 940-950mv, with IOD higher at 1060mv (40mv stepping) and ClkDrvStr should be set 30-60 due to broken memory training according to some of the users over at the 24/7 amd stability thread.


----------



## Hajas

Not sure if anyone else ran into this problem, but I need to set enable Global C states, PSS support and idle current control to any value in the bios otherwise if I leave the computer and the monitor goes to sleep the system will lock up and I need to hit reset. I observed the same behavior when HWinfo64 is running regardless of setting any bios values; the system just locks up 30 seconds after the monitor turns off. Currently I have a 2200G APU in the socket while waiting for the 5800x to arrive. Probably it has to do something with the processor and motherboard compatibility as I don't think MSI put much effort in testing this combo for obvious reasons, so hopefully the problem will go away once the 5800x gets installed. Just putting this out here in case anybody encounters similar issues.


----------



## Coldplayer

Hajas said:


> Not sure if anyone else ran into this problem, but I need to set enable Global C states, PSS support and idle current control to any value in the bios otherwise if I leave the computer and the monitor goes to sleep the system will lock up and I need to hit reset. I observed the same behavior when HWinfo64 is running regardless of setting any bios values; the system just locks up 30 seconds after the monitor turns off. Currently I have a 2200G APU in the socket while waiting for the 5800x to arrive. Probably it has to do something with the processor and motherboard compatibility as I don't think MSI put much effort in testing this combo for obvious reasons, so hopefully the problem will go away once the 5800x gets installed. Just putting this out here in case anybody encounters similar issues.


I have this same problem with a 5900x and thought it was because of my pbo settings? Doesn't happen at stock.


----------



## outofmyheadyo

msi doesnt really bother putting any effort in this board, shame really.


----------



## Performer81

outofmyheadyo said:


> msi doesnt really bother putting any effort in this board, shame really.


What are you missing?


----------



## Frietkot Louis

outofmyheadyo said:


> msi doesnt really bother putting any effort in this board, shame really.


I don't see what's the issue here. I have a gigabyte X570 Master with my 3900x and I cannot be happier using the X570 tomahawk for my 5950X ;-)


----------



## BUFUMAN

My system boots everytime. I did not had this with my crosshair VI. Board is good.

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## jlagace

I can't seem to enable any type of PBO with my 5900x. I've tried 3 different BIOS versions, I end up with restarts/crashes while gaming or the moment a game moves from load screen to game. CPU based stress tests seem to be fine ie Prime95/Cinebench. I've tried various settings for PBO. Temps are not an issue, I seem to max out around ~72c for most situations with my 240mm AIO. 

The latest BETA v153 bios seems to be most stable overall for me, just can't use PBO (or curve optimizer for that matter).


----------



## desoto

jlagace said:


> I can't seem to enable any type of PBO with my 5900x. I've tried 3 different BIOS versions, I end up with restarts/crashes while gaming or the moment a game moves from load screen to game. CPU based stress tests seem to be fine ie Prime95/Cinebench. I've tried various settings for PBO. Temps are not an issue, I seem to max out around ~72c for most situations with my 240mm AIO.
> 
> The latest BETA v153 bios seems to be most stable overall for me, just can't use PBO (or curve optimizer for that matter).


I had the same issue. The problem was in RAM timing. After fixing the timing the issue was gone.


----------



## jlagace

desoto said:


> M timing. After fixing the timing the issue was gone.


Hmmm. Thanks for the input. I'm using XMP timings as specified by the manufacturer. I'll see what happens if I loosen something up.


----------



## Toombs

Able to now hit 2000 FCLK 4000 DDR, 153 beta bios with two sticks of 16GB. Working on ram timings
It seems more stable and allows higher OCs.

I was only able to get 1900FCLK with 151 beta.


----------



## Fab7

I was having many deconexions from the onboard 2.5Gbps LAN ( error NDIS 10400 ) since i have the board ( 6 months )

and finally , IT SEEMS that this new beta driver has solved the problem ! 









MediaFire


MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.




www.mediafire.com


----------



## XxXSpitfireXxX

I downloaded and tried the new 153 beta drivers today, I'm happy to say that the Ballistix Max memory that I have now seems to be 100% compatible and does not throw up random errors/BSODs when otherwise stable for hours on OCCT or Prime95. I tried the last known good daily overclock settings for my system under bios 151 which was the following:

3600mhz 14-17-17-17-36
1800mhz IF
PBO 175mhz

After making sure everything was stable and performance was the same, I tried upping the frequency. With bios 151, anything above 1800mhz IF would throw WHEA errors right off the bat or would not boot at all and provide no stability at all during normal usage such as gaming and web browsing . Now with bios 153 I'm able to get following;

4000mhz 16-18-16-16-36
2000mhz IF
PBO 175mhz

I might be able to tune if further but I haven't tried to push it yet. I was even able to tune my memory further at 3600mhz to 14-17-14-14-34 and keeping the system stable. I was hesitant at first on this release, especially after reading negative posts but I guess, like everything else, they are a vocal minority ? Anyways if you feel like trying it out, this bios is so far the best one for me.


----------



## Frietkot Louis

XxXSpitfireXxX said:


> I might be able to tune if further but I haven't tried to push it yet. I was even able to tune my memory further at 3600mhz to 14-17-14-14-34 and keeping the system stable. I was hesitant at first on this release, especially after reading negative posts but I guess, like everything else, they are a vocal minority ? Anyways if you feel like trying it out, this bios is so far the best one for me.


Yeah works fine here as well. My WHEA errors that were there above 3400Mhz memory are now gone until 3800Mhz.
I can run up to 4000 but that lowers cpu performance, starting from 3866 and higher also gives whea errors.


----------



## desoto

XxXSpitfireXxX said:


> I downloaded and tried the new 153 beta drivers today, I'm happy to say that the Ballistix Max memory that I have now seems to be 100% compatible and does not throw up random errors/BSODs when otherwise stable for hours on OCCT or Prime95. I tried the last known good daily overclock settings for my system under bios 151 which was the following:
> 
> 3600mhz 14-17-17-17-36
> 1800mhz IF
> PBO 175mhz
> 
> After making sure everything was stable and performance was the same, I tried upping the frequency. With bios 151, anything above 1800mhz IF would throw WHEA errors right off the bat or would not boot at all and provide no stability at all during normal usage such as gaming and web browsing . Now with bios 153 I'm able to get following;
> 
> 4000mhz 16-18-16-16-36
> 2000mhz IF
> PBO 175mhz
> 
> I might be able to tune if further but I haven't tried to push it yet. I was even able to tune my memory further at 3600mhz to 14-17-14-14-34 and keeping the system stable. I was hesitant at first on this release, especially after reading negative posts but I guess, like everything else, they are a vocal minority ? Anyways if you feel like trying it out, this bios is so far the best one for me.


What's voltage of the RAM at 4000MHz?


----------



## TuneSlave

jlagace said:


> Hmmm. Thanks for the input. I'm using XMP timings as specified by the manufacturer. I'll see what happens if I loosen something up.


Could be cpu load line calibration. step it up 1 and see if you can replicate.


----------



## XxXSpitfireXxX

desoto said:


> What's voltage of the RAM at 4000MHz?


1.49 with LLC mode 3


----------



## jlagace

TuneSlave said:


> Could be cpu load line calibration. step it up 1 and see if you can replicate.


You may be right, adjusting ram timings didn't hep. 

Do you have a suggestion for which LLC mode to use? Currently just on Auto, and finding it hard to figure out which each mode does.


----------



## TuneSlave

jlagace said:


> You may be right, adjusting ram timings didn't hep.
> 
> Do you have a suggestion for which LLC mode to use? Currently just on Auto, and finding it hard to figure out which each mode does.


For sure. Firstly, raise or lower it with confidence. It is actually pretty much impossible to do any damage here. It sounds like your just venturing into PBO so you haven't turned off any current regulators or anything like that, which is good. Your chip and mobo will automatically limit your chip from running to much current or going above 90 celsius. The chip caps out at 115+ so no worries there. To get to your question on LLC with this board lower numbers mean a higher Load Line Calibration. I find I cannot hit my max boost potential without at least an LLC of 4 though an LLC of 5 will give you much better temps with only a minimal reduction in clock. As you change LLC any Curve Optimizer settings will be drastically affected so its best to tune with only LLC first and then work your way out. Best of Luck man! Just raising the LLC (Auto to LLC4) should stabilize your system per your original inquiry.


----------



## jlagace

TuneSlave said:


> For sure. Firstly, raise or lower it with confidence. It is actually pretty much impossible to do any damage here. It sounds like your just venturing into PBO so you haven't turned off any current regulators or anything like that, which is good. Your chip and mobo will automatically limit your chip from running to much current or going above 90 celsius. The chip caps out at 115+ so no worries there. To get to your question on LLC with this board lower numbers mean a higher Load Line Calibration. I find I cannot hit my max boost potential without at least an LLC of 4 though an LLC of 5 will give you much better temps with only a minimal reduction in clock. As you change LLC any Curve Optimizer settings will be drastically affected so its best to tune with only LLC first and then work your way out. Best of Luck man! Just raising the LLC (Auto to LLC4) should stabilize your system per your original inquiry.


Really appreciate you taking the time. On all the testing I've done thus far, this fixed it! I've no longer been able to replicate the resets with LLC Mode 5. I can now enable PBO and can enjoy fine tuning it. I now can see that magical 5ghz mark during short bursts =) 

For the record for others, my issue was with PBO enabled, I would get sudden resets upon loading into a game, or a benchmark. 5900x. Most easily replicated with Timespy or Superposition benchmarks, where the moment the benchmark loaded, it would trigger a system reboot. Meanwhile once loaded into a game, I could play for hours.


----------



## TuneSlave

jlagace said:


> Really appreciate you taking the time. On all the testing I've done thus far, this fixed it! I've no longer been able to replicate the resets with LLC Mode 5. I can now enable PBO and can enjoy fine tuning it. I now can see that magical 5ghz mark during short bursts =)
> 
> For the record for others, my issue was with PBO enabled, I would get sudden resets upon loading into a game, or a benchmark. 5900x. Most easily replicated with Timespy or Superposition benchmarks, where the moment the benchmark loaded, it would trigger a system reboot. Meanwhile once loaded into a game, I could play for hours.


Your crashes were relative to single core bursting. Your 2 best cores will handle 9/10 single threaded workloads, but your other core's do get used occasionally too. So with a set of 5ghz any one of those cores can be pushed to that frequency. Keep that in mind when messing with Curve Optimizer. Cannot wait until they add more functionality to it so you can undervolt or overvolt separately for single core and multicore workloads. Should be pretty cool. Glad to hear everything stable so far!


----------



## strumf666

Bought a x570 tomahawk to compare the performance to b550 and it's more or less the same; kind of expected. What I don't understand is why it is noticeably lower than on asus x370 mobo I wanted the tomahawk to replace... Cinebench is lower, superposition is lower and I am slowly running out of ideas to try.


----------



## villason

Any idea when AGESA 1.2.0.0 will be released for the Tomahawk?


----------



## BluePaint

this week i guess. its often about 1 week behind the ace, unify, ...


----------



## xeizo

strumf666 said:


> Bought a x570 tomahawk to compare the performance to b550 and it's more or less the same; kind of expected. What I don't understand is why it is noticeably lower than on asus x370 mobo I wanted the tomahawk to replace... Cinebench is lower, superposition is lower and I am slowly running out of ideas to try.


Different power limits? I suppose they are much lower on the X370 which may actually benefit the chip. Try to set the same values fpr PPT/TDC/EDC on the Tomahawk and I guess benchmarks will be identical. Ryzen is a SOC.

Only real world benefit of X570 is more I/O if you need it. And bios support will last longer.


----------



## Chufye

Hey guys I have an issue.
Motherboard is TOMAHAWK X570 of course.
Cpu : 5600x
Ram : Trident Z Neo 3600 CL16 Hynix.

Bios 1.3 works fine, can access Bios options etc.

However whenever I flash 1.4 or 1 53, I cannot access Bios screen, nor do I see a startup logo.

I don't see anything on screen except the windows sign in screen.
This only occurs on bios 1.4 and above.

So it seems my only stable bios is 1.3

Can anyone help me please?

What is going on?


----------



## Hajas

Chufye said:


> Hey guys I have an issue.
> Motherboard is TOMAHAWK X570 of course.
> Cpu : 5600x
> Ram : Trident Z Neo 3600 CL16 Hynix.
> 
> Bios 1.3 works fine, can access Bios options etc.
> 
> However whenever I flash 1.4 or 1 53, I cannot access Bios screen, nor do I see a startup logo.
> 
> I don't see anything on screen except the windows sign in screen.
> This only occurs on bios 1.4 and above.
> 
> So it seems my only stable bios is 1.3
> 
> Can anyone help me please?
> 
> What is going on?


Hi, if you can sign in to windows then boot into the bios from there: Open start menu, then type UEFI, it will show "change advanced startup options" system setting. Then under advanced startup select restart now, Select troubleshoot, advanced options, Uefi firmware settings. It should boot into bios upon restart. Let us know if this works.


----------



## Chufye

Hajas said:


> Hi, if you can sign in to windows then boot into the bios from there: Open start menu, then type UEFI, it will show "change advanced startup options" system setting. Then under advanced startup select restart now, Select troubleshoot, advanced options, Uefi firmware settings. It should boot into bios upon restart. Let us know if this works.


Thanks for this advice... At work right now, but will try it as soon as I get home.

Cheers brother 👐🏾


----------



## Chufye

Hajas said:


> Hi, if you can sign in to windows then boot into the bios from there: Open start menu, then type UEFI, it will show "change advanced startup options" system setting. Then under advanced startup select restart now, Select troubleshoot, advanced options, Uefi firmware settings. It should boot into bios upon restart. Let us know if this works.


Well.. that didn't work either...
I can tell that the system rebooted into whatever UEFI settings, but no display. 
So I Ctrl Alt del'd, and sure enough it rebooted, but only got a display screen at the windows login screen...

Helllppppp.


----------



## Hajas

Chufye said:


> Well.. that didn't work either...
> I can tell that the system rebooted into whatever UEFI settings, but no display.
> So I Ctrl Alt del'd, and sure enough it rebooted, but only got a display screen at the windows login screen...
> 
> Helllppppp.


With the described method, you don't have to ctrl+alt+del, if you follow the path when you select "uefi firmware settings" in the windows advanced menu with the blue background, the computer should restart automatically and the bios screen should come up without pressing any buttons on the keyboard. If this doesn't work then I suggest you roll back to your last stable bios and wait for the next MSI bios which will be rolled out by the end of the month for this board.


----------



## Frietkot Louis

Chufye said:


> Well.. that didn't work either...
> I can tell that the system rebooted into whatever UEFI settings, but no display.
> So I Ctrl Alt del'd, and sure enough it rebooted, but only got a display screen at the windows login screen...
> 
> Helllppppp.


Well, it's a very long shot but I had exactly this when I enabled 'freesync' on my monitor when my GFX card didn't support it. After I disabled freesync on the monitor it worked correctly again.
Probably this isn't the reason but worth mentioning.


----------



## strumf666

MSI Announces AGESA ComboPI V2 1.2.0.0 BIOS Updates for AMD 500 and 400 Series


MSI announced that it will begin rolling out UEFI firmware updates for its Socket AM4 motherboards based on the AMD 400-series and 500-series chipsets, which incorporate AMD's latest AGESA Combo PI V2 1.2.0.0 microcode. These firmware updates will enable resizable BAR support for NVIDIA GeForce...




www.techpowerup.com




Support pages for x570 and b550 tomahawk are blank; perhaps we will get new bioses soon.


xeizo said:


> Different power limits? I suppose they are much lower on the X370 which may actually benefit the chip. Try to set the same values fpr PPT/TDC/EDC on the Tomahawk and I guess benchmarks will be identical. Ryzen is a SOC.
> 
> Only real world benefit of X570 is more I/O if you need it. And bios support will last longer.


More likely due to asus telemetry cheat; from what I can see msi on auto doesn't lie to the cpu about power&current draw, asus does and it boost higher as a result. I came very close in single thread cb20 score when I entered appropriately wrong numbers in telemetry settings in msi bios, but it hurt multi thread cb20 score. Not sure why since in cpuz bench both showed improvement.
I bought 5800x which I am currently running on auto everything, but I don't have an asus board to compare myself, but I did compare the results with a friend, and asus is leading again, but not by much (much less than with 3800x).


----------



## kwikgta

I flashed the new bios today and broke 30k on C23 for the first time with only PBO4 and LLC8, I didn't use curve optimizer at all.


----------



## jajo42

kwikgta said:


> I flashed the new bios today ...


Where did you find the new bios? Or did you mean AGESA 1.1.9.0 7C84v153 instead of the awaited AGESA 1.2.0.0 bios?


----------



## kwikgta

jajo42 said:


> Where did you find the new bios? Or did you mean AGESA 1.1.9.0 7C84v153 instead of the awaited AGESA 1.2.0.0 bios?


That's correct.


----------



## Cidious

kwikgta said:


> I flashed the new bios today and broke 30k on C23 for the first time with only PBO4 and LLC8, I didn't use curve optimizer at all.
> View attachment 2475563
> View attachment 2475569
> View attachment 2475570


If you are looking for higher TimeSpy CPU scores. you'd need to try to flatten that graph. It's bouncing all over the place. 5950X can actually do 17K+ on CPU. Heck my 5900X can do 16K haha.











5900X+6800XT. +0 override maximum CO offset -30 for all cores.


----------



## kwikgta

Cidious said:


> If you are looking for higher TimeSpy CPU scores. you'd need to try to flatten that graph. It's bouncing all over the place. 5950X can actually do 17K+ on CPU. Heck my 5900X can do 16K haha.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2475853
> 
> 
> 
> 5900X+6800XT. +0 override maximum CO offset -30 for all cores.


I'm just using PBO for now. Waiting until I get a day off work to flash an updated bios from Msi before I try CO again.


----------



## Cidious

kwikgta said:


> I'm just using PBO for now. Waiting until I get a day off work to flash an updated bios from Msi before I try CO again.
> View attachment 2475867


Understand.

In the meantime, you could tweak your 6900XT a bit. I'm whooping it's ass with my 6800XT. Try to raise minimum frequency a bit to smoothen out the frequency throughout the test. Look at my graphs. They are steady and flat. That's what you should be gunning for if you want to boost perf and get a steady system. Frequency bouncing around can lead to instability and surely less performance. 

It's just a side tip. I thought you had posted that TimeSpy because you wanted to push it. Sorry if I'm three steps ahead haha.


----------



## kwikgta

Cidious said:


> Understand.
> 
> In the meantime, you could tweak your 6900XT a bit. I'm whooping it's ass with my 6800XT. Try to raise minimum frequency a bit to smoothen out the frequency throughout the test. Look at my graphs. They are steady and flat. That's what you should be gunning for if you want to boost perf and get a steady system. Frequency bouncing around can lead to instability and surely less performance.
> 
> It's just a side tip. I thought you had posted that TimeSpy because you wanted to push it. Sorry if I'm three steps ahead haha.


I do wanna push it, but i'm working 14 hour shifts 7 days a week right now so i gotta wait until i'm off work and in the right frame of mind to mess with it some more.


----------



## kwikgta




----------



## Westeros

Hi guys, any help would be much appreciated.

So I bought this board 1 month ago and a few days after I built the system myself and tested it, everything was working fine. I was running XMP on my ram (2x32gb 3200mhz Kingtons sticks) and PBO. All was stable until a few days ago I started getting random restarts. In the last 3 days I get 3-4 random restarts in a time span of 8-10 hours of work on this computer. It is not related to any specific action/program or process it just happens randomly. It happened once while doing some 3d modelling work, then while browsing some photos on my home server and then just before I launched a 3d rendering.

This is my setup:
Cpu: 5950x
Mobo: X570 MSI Tomahawk bios Ver:
RAM: 64gb (2x32 3200mhz)
GPU: RTX 2060super
PSU: 750w asus strix gold
SSD: Kingston A2000 1TB
Cooler: Arctic Liquid Freezer II 280
Win: Running latest win update and bios V14

Yesterday evening I did several tests for several hours with no issues at all. Of course before all this I turned off both xmp and pbo and restarted the bios to default.I am running bios version V14 from November 2020.
Did Prime95, OCCT, Valley, Furmark. I even ran Prime95 and Furmark at the same time, having both the CPU and the GPU stressed to 100% for 1 hour and without any crashes. Temperatures are just fine below 73C in full PRime95 load, Psu also 12V,3V and 5V rails look good in OCCT after the 1 hour test which didn't give any error. I don't doubt the PSU to be honest I started doubting the ram or the ram slots on the mobo.

Today I ran Memtest86 on my other workstation. Both sticks after 2 straight hours of testing each ( total 2 of 4 passes) gave no errors. I am currently testing the slots on the Tomahawk motherboard for now there are no errors when 1 slot is populated after 2 hours of testing. Will try the test now with both slots populated but my guess that this is fine as well since dimm slot A2 gives no errors.

Anyone have any ideas of what it could be? I have read some people here have the same issue but I haven't seen that they solved the problem.
I could try another PSU since I have a spare one, could even try a different cpu since I also have a 5900x laying around in a box and waiting for another build. But before I do that I would like to hear some opinions from you guys it would help a lot since I am completely stuck 

*EDIT - Forgot to add that when I enter the Event viewer I have a Critical log Kernel-Power 41 task Category (63).


----------



## XxXSpitfireXxX

Westeros said:


> Hi guys, any help would be much appreciated.
> 
> So I bought this board 1 month ago and a few days after I built the system myself and tested it, everything was working fine. I was running XMP on my ram (2x32gb 3200mhz Kingtons sticks) and PBO. All was stable until a few days ago I started getting random restarts. In the last 3 days I get 3-4 random restarts in a time span of 8-10 hours of work on this computer. It is not related to any specific action/program or process it just happens randomly. It happened once while doing some 3d modelling work, then while browsing some photos on my home server and then just before I launched a 3d rendering.
> 
> This is my setup:
> Cpu: 5950x
> Mobo: X570 MSI Tomahawk bios Ver:
> RAM: 64gb (2x32 3200mhz)
> GPU: RTX 2060super
> PSU: 750w asus strix gold
> SSD: Kingston A2000 1TB
> Cooler: Arctic Liquid Freezer II 280
> Win: Running latest win update and bios V14
> 
> Yesterday evening I did several tests for several hours with no issues at all. Of course before all this I turned off both xmp and pbo and restarted the bios to default.I am running bios version V14 from November 2020.
> Did Prime95, OCCT, Valley, Furmark. I even ran Prime95 and Furmark at the same time, having both the CPU and the GPU stressed to 100% for 1 hour and without any crashes. Temperatures are just fine below 73C in full PRime95 load, Psu also 12V,3V and 5V rails look good in OCCT after the 1 hour test which didn't give any error. I don't doubt the PSU to be honest I started doubting the ram or the ram slots on the mobo.
> 
> Today I ran Memtest86 on my other workstation. Both sticks after 2 straight hours of testing each ( total 2 of 4 passes) gave no errors. I am currently testing the slots on the Tomahawk motherboard for now there are no errors when 1 slot is populated after 2 hours of testing. Will try the test now with both slots populated but my guess that this is fine as well since dimm slot A2 gives no errors.
> 
> Anyone have any ideas of what it could be? I have read some people here have the same issue but I haven't seen that they solved the problem.
> I could try another PSU since I have a spare one, could even try a different cpu since I also have a 5900x laying around in a box and waiting for another build. But before I do that I would like to hear some opinions from you guys it would help a lot since I am completely stuck
> 
> *EDIT - Forgot to add that when I enter the Event viewer I have a Critical log Kernel-Power 41 task Category (63).


I had the same problems with my board even though stability benchmarks would show a stable PBO overclock, I disabled Global C-states, PSS Support, Performance regulator and Spread spectrum as well as set the current type to typical. It worked for me, best of luck!

EDIT: I see you are running bios v1.4, have you tried 1.53 bios? Maybe try the previous settings I mentioned first and if it fails give 1.53 bios a go, it works great for me.


----------



## Westeros

@XxXSpitfireXxX 

Thanks for the reply and suggestions. I am still waiting for the next crash since I did some changes one of the last ones was to remove the mouse USB cable from the USB biosflaschback port on the motherboard dunno why I had it there. I also updated the LAN driver as some suggested but didn't help. A friend tells me he thinks its about the cpu requesting more power/current from the motherboard at a certain point and the mobo failing to do so. He suggested enabling LLC to Level 1 instead of auto. 
I will also try what you suggested. I finished memtest86 yesterday all sticks and slots are passing so it is not the ram neither the ram slots.


----------



## XxXSpitfireXxX

Westeros said:


> @XxXSpitfireXxX
> 
> Thanks for the reply and suggestions. I am still waiting for the next crash since I did some changes one of the last ones was to remove the mouse USB cable from the USB biosflaschback port on the motherboard dunno why I had it there. I also updated the LAN driver as some suggested but didn't help. A friend tells me he thinks its about the cpu requesting more power/current from the motherboard at a certain point and the mobo failing to do so. He suggested enabling LLC to Level 1 instead of auto.
> I will also try what you suggested. I finished memtest86 yesterday all sticks and slots are passing so it is not the ram neither the ram slots.
> 
> View attachment 2476268


Not a problem, although a few things to note;

for and overclocked CPU (I know PBO is not an overclock per say but it can and does make the CPU go past the stock limits in terms of power and voltages) LLC should be set to something like 3 or maybe 4 if possible, it helps with stability and even though it sounds counter intuitive it does regulate current and spikes better. There are long and boring videos on youtube about it, Buildzoid (Actual Hardcore Overclocking in youtube) demonstrated it with an oscilloscope and Gamers Nexus also showed better results and more stability in their Zen 2 series of live overclocking. Here is the video from Buildzoid : 




The other thing that you mentioned was the board not providing enough power to the CPU, there is a whole section dedicated to this in the advanced CPU settings tab called PBO limits. You have the option of having it set to a predetermined setting such as auto or motherboard limits or you can set it yourself either to a very high ceiling to prevent power starving or regulate it to something more reasonable and even in some cases restriction the EDC and PCT to a number of amperes to force either better multi-core or single core PBO clocks, there is a whole thread about it here, search for EDC limits and you will find a number of people with similar builds and lots of benchmarks. It is quite the rabbit hole though. This thread has a lot of info : EDC = 1, PBO TURBO BOOST

The last thing I would suggest is to look into the On-Die termination and CAD Bus drive strength under the DRAM advanced configuration. Although it is more common to have problems with the CPU memory controller stability using 4 sticks or more, 2x32gb might be at play here especially since this seems to be a workstation. Usually leaving it on auto does the trick on a 2 stick configuration but I have had to adjust it using 2 and 4 sticks, usually setting the On-Die termination ProcODT to 48, 53 or 68ohm will do the trick anmd the RTTPark to 60ohm in my case. As for the CAD Bus drive strength, there are some who use high settings such as myself for the ClkDrvStren (this setting influences the memory more drastically, at least in my case) to something like 120ohm and setting the 3 following settings to 40ohm. Another popular setting is setting them all to 20 or 24ohm which depending on your memory die will do the trick. Look up this guide : AMD Ryzen Memory Tweaking & Overclocking Guide

Good luck, I spent days trying to get my system overclocked and stable and I know how frustrating it can be to try to squeeze all the performance you can and stay stable.


----------



## magicmanred

Hello all.
I too have random reboots with this motherboard and the 5950x.

*Here are my specs:*
*Case*: Lian Li PC-O11 Dynamic XL
*PSU*: Corsair AX1200i
*MB*: MSI MAG x570 Tomahawk WiFi
*CPU*: 5950x cooled via Arctic Liquid Freezer II 360 AIO
*GPU*: Sapphire Radeon RX 6800XT Nitro+ pushing a 240hz 1440p Monitor
*RAM*: 4 x 16GB Crucial Ballistix MAX DDR4 4000Mhz CL18 (Each stick is Single Rank).
*OS HDD*: 2TB NVMe Gigabyte Aorus PCI-E 4.0
*Games HDD*: 2 x 512GB Samsung 850 Pro Sata SSD in Raid0
*Backup HDD*: 2 x 5TB WD Black Mechanical in Raid1
*Scratch HDD*: 2 x 1.5TB WD Black Mechanical
*OS*: Windows 10 64-Bit Ultimate 1909 installed in UEFI mode.

CPU-Z shows *BIOS *as:
Brand: *American Megatrends Inc.*
Version: *1.40 - AMD AGESA ComboAM4v 2PI 1.1.0.0*
Date: *10/29/2020*

All RAM has been tested with and without XMP 100% stable via Memtest86+.

I have had some serious issues understanding this bios.
SOC voltage shows up in numerous places. I have gotten to the point where I noticed that my bclk would no longer be 100Mhz if I tried matching the settings from one "AMD Overclocking" section to the other "AMD Overclocking" section in this bios.
I've had success in restoring settings to default, then only adjusting settings in "Settings\Advanced\AMD Overclocking\Agree\".
Voltages and Timings I adjust in the OC section.

*Here are my questions:*
Since I hear that leaving some voltages to "Auto" isn't helpful especially when looking for stability in overclocks/pbo enabled... what should I enter for the following Voltage settings?
I currently have:
CPU Core Voltage: *[AMD Overclocking]* (anything else I set it to locks all my cores at 3.6ghz). Bios reports 1.436v here. Drops to 1.32 - 1.36 under load.
Override CPU Core Voltage: *Auto*
Max Voltage Offset: *Auto*
CPU NB/SoC Voltage:* [AMD Overclocking] *(Bios reports 1.108v here)
SOC Voltage: *Auto*
VDDP Voltage: *Auto*
VDDG CCD Voltage: *Auto*
VDDG IOD Voltage: *Auto*
DRAM Voltage: *Auto *(Bios reports 1.364v here which I suppose is fine for 1.35v XMP profile)
DRAM VPP Voltage: *Auto*
DRAM CH_A VREF Voltage: *Auto*
DRAM CH_B VREF Voltage: *Auto*
CHIPSET SOC Voltage: *Auto *(What's the difference with this and the other SOC mentioned above?)The bios reports thi sat 1.018v so it can't be the same..
CHIPSET CLDO Voltage: *Auto *(Bios repots this at 1.210v)

In my Settings\Advanced\AMD Overclocking\PBO\
Precision Boost Overdrive: *Advanced*
PBO Limites: *Manual*
PPT: *300*
TDC: *230*
EDC: *200 *(adding more to any of these seem to have either no affect or a negative performance outcome).
Precision Boost Overdrive Scaler: *Auto*
Curve Optimizer: *All Core - Negative - 15* (I have tried disabling this entirely with no luck)
Max CPU Boost Clock Override: *200Mhz *(I have tried 0Mhz with no luck)
Platform Thermal Throttle Limit: *Manual*
Platform Thermal Throttle Limit: *90*

In my Overclocking\Advanced DRAM Configuration\
All Auto except:
Command Rate: *1*
tCL: *18*
tRCDRD: *19*
tRCDWR: *19*
tRP: *19*
tRAS: *39*

I have disabled Global C-States, Performance Regulator, Spread Spectrum.

I have been running my ram @ *3600Mhz *
FCLK Frequency: *1800Mhz* 
UCLK DIV1 MODE: *Auto *(1:1)
I'd like to get this stable first before trying a 2Ghz Infinity fabric.

My graphics card is rock solid and stable. Tested in my other rig. Can hit well over 2.5Ghz GPU core. I keep it at 2.4Ghz in the x570 until this issue is sorted.

If there is anything I can tweak or try or do that anyone can suggest.. please let me know.
Maybe it's something silly I'm overlooking.
I've seen people with the MSI MEG x570 make vcore adjustments on their 5950x without the all-core-3.6ghz bug. I don't know what's wrong with this setup I've got.


----------



## kwikgta

I have the same board. Leave all settings at stock and then enable PBO4. I also put my d-ram voltage to 1.45.


----------



## XxXSpitfireXxX

magicmanred said:


> Hello all.
> I too have random reboots with this motherboard and the 5950x.
> 
> *Here are my specs:*
> *Case*: Lian Li PC-O11 Dynamic XL
> *PSU*: Corsair AX1200i
> *MB*: MSI MAG x570 Tomahawk WiFi
> *CPU*: 5950x cooled via Arctic Liquid Freezer II 360 AIO
> *GPU*: Sapphire Radeon RX 6800XT Nitro+ pushing a 240hz 1440p Monitor
> *RAM*: 4 x 16GB Crucial Ballistix MAX DDR4 4000Mhz CL18 (Each stick is Single Rank).
> *OS HDD*: 2TB NVMe Gigabyte Aorus PCI-E 4.0
> *Games HDD*: 2 x 512GB Samsung 850 Pro Sata SSD in Raid0
> *Backup HDD*: 2 x 5TB WD Black Mechanical in Raid1
> *Scratch HDD*: 2 x 1.5TB WD Black Mechanical
> *OS*: Windows 10 64-Bit Ultimate 1909 installed in UEFI mode.
> 
> CPU-Z shows *BIOS *as:
> Brand: *American Megatrends Inc.*
> Version: *1.40 - AMD AGESA ComboAM4v 2PI 1.1.0.0*
> Date: *10/29/2020*
> 
> All RAM has been tested with and without XMP 100% stable via Memtest86+.
> 
> I have had some serious issues understanding this bios.
> SOC voltage shows up in numerous places. I have gotten to the point where I noticed that my bclk would no longer be 100Mhz if I tried matching the settings from one "AMD Overclocking" section to the other "AMD Overclocking" section in this bios.
> I've had success in restoring settings to default, then only adjusting settings in "Settings\Advanced\AMD Overclocking\Agree\".
> Voltages and Timings I adjust in the OC section.
> 
> *Here are my questions:*
> Since I hear that leaving some voltages to "Auto" isn't helpful especially when looking for stability in overclocks/pbo enabled... what should I enter for the following Voltage settings?
> I currently have:
> CPU Core Voltage: *[AMD Overclocking]* (anything else I set it to locks all my cores at 3.6ghz). Bios reports 1.436v here. Drops to 1.32 - 1.36 under load.
> Override CPU Core Voltage: *Auto*
> Max Voltage Offset: *Auto*
> CPU NB/SoC Voltage:* [AMD Overclocking] *(Bios reports 1.108v here)
> SOC Voltage: *Auto*
> VDDP Voltage: *Auto*
> VDDG CCD Voltage: *Auto*
> VDDG IOD Voltage: *Auto*
> DRAM Voltage: *Auto *(Bios reports 1.364v here which I suppose is fine for 1.35v XMP profile)
> DRAM VPP Voltage: *Auto*
> DRAM CH_A VREF Voltage: *Auto*
> DRAM CH_B VREF Voltage: *Auto*
> CHIPSET SOC Voltage: *Auto *(What's the difference with this and the other SOC mentioned above?)The bios reports thi sat 1.018v so it can't be the same..
> CHIPSET CLDO Voltage: *Auto *(Bios repots this at 1.210v)
> 
> In my Settings\Advanced\AMD Overclocking\PBO\
> Precision Boost Overdrive: *Advanced*
> PBO Limites: *Manual*
> PPT: *300*
> TDC: *230*
> EDC: *200 *(adding more to any of these seem to have either no affect or a negative performance outcome).
> Precision Boost Overdrive Scaler: *Auto*
> Curve Optimizer: *All Core - Negative - 15* (I have tried disabling this entirely with no luck)
> Max CPU Boost Clock Override: *200Mhz *(I have tried 0Mhz with no luck)
> Platform Thermal Throttle Limit: *Manual*
> Platform Thermal Throttle Limit: *90*
> 
> In my Overclocking\Advanced DRAM Configuration\
> All Auto except:
> Command Rate: *1*
> tCL: *18*
> tRCDRD: *19*
> tRCDWR: *19*
> tRP: *19*
> tRAS: *39*
> 
> I have disabled Global C-States, Performance Regulator, Spread Spectrum.
> 
> I have been running my ram @ *3600Mhz *
> FCLK Frequency: *1800Mhz*
> UCLK DIV1 MODE: *Auto *(1:1)
> I'd like to get this stable first before trying a 2Ghz Infinity fabric.
> 
> My graphics card is rock solid and stable. Tested in my other rig. Can hit well over 2.5Ghz GPU core. I keep it at 2.4Ghz in the x570 until this issue is sorted.
> 
> If there is anything I can tweak or try or do that anyone can suggest.. please let me know.
> Maybe it's something silly I'm overlooking.
> I've seen people with the MSI MEG x570 make vcore adjustments on their 5950x without the all-core-3.6ghz bug. I don't know what's wrong with this setup I've got.



Hi, I have the same kit of ram, here are my settings for reference.

imgur album


http://imgur.com/a/oRbQNfK


These memory timings are a bit looser than what the kit is capable of but easier for 24/7 stability. They play well with the board after Bios 1.53 which I suggest you try, it was made so that 2GHZ IF and higher memory frequencies could be attained more easily. As for running 2GHZ IF with this memory and board I find that running Gear Down Mode is a must and often times yields better performance by achieving tighter timings than trying to use 1T and having that even number gap for tCL. Also try to play around with the On-Die termination and Cad Bus strength, it helped me a lot staying at tCL 14. You can also up the voltage with this kit, although not all settings scale with voltage I found that stability does improve, start with 1.40 and try going up if you find your system unstable, I would stop at 1.5v (my board seems to read higher in BIOS than is the OS) but do your due diligence research online for the risks you assume by feeding more voltage to your system.

For the CPU voltages I find that the best setting is AMD overclocking as it allows voltages to scale back when not under load and it feeds the CPU with the appropriate amount. SOC, VDDP and VDDG as a guideline should be around 0.950v for safety and never higher than 1.2v for SOC and 1.1 for VDDP and VDDG IOD, 1.0 for VDDG CCD. Setting DRAM VPP Voltage can help with cold boot bugs and hangs. The curve optimizer seems pretty aggressive especially with a 200mhz overclock to PBO, I would either scale it down a bit to something like 10 or decouple the offset to all cores and apply higher negative voltages offset to your "worst" cores and a lower offset to your best core or cores.

Good luck


----------



## Frietkot Louis

magicmanred said:


> Hello all.
> I too have random reboots with this motherboard and the 5950x.


Do the random reboots happen at idle ?

I have a couple of values that I put into bios by default, I only use the OC menu:

VSOC 1.125
VDDG 1.050
VDDP 0.950

I fiddled a lot with CO to get it stable but since you tried at 0 (and also frequency offset to 0) I'm not going to comment further on this. Did you try CO to 0 _and_ frequency offset 0 ?

You might try to raise CPU voltage just a little bit +0.010 V

Good luck.


----------



## Westeros

I can report that I have been stable for 2 days straight now. Haven't done anything in the bios yet it's all on default but what I did was switching the mouse usb cable from the Biosflashback usb port to a normal usb port. Dunno why I had it there, to be honest, but for now all is running smooth. If it happens again I guess I'll just have to play with the voltages.


----------



## kwikgta

PBO Enhanced Level 4, LLC set to 8, memory at 14-14-14-14-34 @ 1.45v. That's it, that's all I've done.





























up


----------



## neobpm

Hello, can anyone give a proper OC bios configuration for a 5800x + x570 Tomahawk? Thanks!


----------



## Hajas

The new stable bios is finally available for the Tomahawk: MSI Global


----------



## Sir BLaDE

1.50 don't boot with my previous ram configuration.
I go back to 1.40


----------



## gymleader91

Asking by pure chance if anyone has this board with a Dark Rock 4 and G. Skill Trident Z RGB or Neo? What's the RAM clearance like for slots 2 and 4?


----------



## agpoli

New BIOS to play with!


Update to ComboAM4PIV2 1.2.0.0
Support S.A.M technology (Re-size BAR function) to enhance GPU performance for AMD Radeon RX 6000 series.

7C84v15


----------



## RossiOCUK

After a long time suffering with a CH6, i've finally canned it and ordered this board. Going to be using a 3900X for a while until I can get hold of a 5900X (at a reasonable price). 

Any reason not to just slap the latest (stable) BIOS on. The changes for Zen 3 (5000 series) shouldn't cause any issues, but wasn't sure if there was a specific version that is best for Zen2 chips.

Looking forward to joining in this community for this great budget board.


----------



## agpoli

RossiOCUK said:


> After a long time suffering with a CH6, i've finally canned it and ordered this board. Going to be using a 3900X for a while until I can get hold of a 5900X (at a reasonable price).
> 
> Any reason not to just slap the latest (stable) BIOS on. The changes for Zen 3 (5000 series) shouldn't cause any issues, but wasn't sure if there was a specific version that is best for Zen2 chips.
> 
> Looking forward to joining in this community for this great budget board.


Welcome aboard!

I'm using the latest BIOS with a Ryzen 5 2600, and it's working fine, it should work fine with your 3900X too. I also had an Asus board before this one, and boy oh boy, it was a disappointing experience to say it politely.


----------



## GamBoTron

pairing this board with a 5950x. would you recommend flashing this board with the new and latest bios version 7C84v15 or should i start out with one of the older versions?


----------



## agpoli

GamBoTron said:


> pairing this board with a 5950x. would you recommend flashing this board with the new and latest bios version 7C84v15 or should i start out with one of the older versions?


I would go for the latest BIOS for any 5xxx CPU. v15 has AGESA Combo AM4v2 1.2.0.0 inside, if you want to play with ClockTuner for Ryzen it's necessary.


----------



## kwikgta

I flashed the new v15 bios and spent about 4 hours running a battery of benches. All benchmark scores were down for me, for example I lost about 600 point MC and 40 points SC in Cinebench R23. Flashed back to my trusted v14, enabled PBO Enhanced 4,disabled spread spectrum, set LLC to 8, set my ram to 14-14-14-14-34 @1.45 and I'm right back to my 30,000+ scores.


----------



## Frietkot Louis

GamBoTron said:


> pairing this board with a 5950x. would you recommend flashing this board with the new and latest bios version 7C84v15 or should i start out with one of the older versions?


I've been running the previous version v14 quite happily, it solved my issue with previous versions showing a blank screen in the bios upgrade menu.
Am now running the new v15 and it appears to run just as nicely, but it's just a few days..
What I can say is that I'm much happier with this cheap board compared to my gigabyte x570 master.


----------



## GamBoTron

Frietkot Louis said:


> I've been running the previous version v14 quite happily, it solved my issue with previous versions showing a blank screen in the bios upgrade menu.
> Am now running the new v15 and it appears to run just as nicely, but it's just a few days..
> What I can say is that I'm much happier with this cheap board compared to my gigabyte x570 master.


Thanks for the feedback. Really nervous about the whole flashing process but hopefully it goes fine.

Crossing fingers for the silicon lottery on my 5950x, a lot of owners dealing with rma because of problems etc. its going trough customs as we speak so should receive it soon.
Gonna be an interesting week to say the least.


----------



## mrmouse

Hi Guys 



GamBoTron said:


> Thanks for the feedback. Really nervous about the whole flashing process but hopefully it goes fine.
> [...]


Don't worry; the Flashing-Part without CPU and RAM is, to someone who has never done this befor, a little bit strange, but it works great 
Just wait until the Power-Supply turns off. Then put all Hardware Parts back on the Board and have fun.

I have got mine mid December with an 5800X and 32GB (2x16GB) (F4-4000C16D-32GVK).
It has not posted, so i had to do the Bios-Flashback. No Problems at all. Runs till now great.
Uncore/Ram Frequency was till now 1900/3800 Mhz on Stock Settings; maybe there is more Power to Unlock with the new Agesa.

Only Issue was that sometimes, only on Boot/Reboot, the Chipset Fans ramped up to Max. RPM and in Windows it was slowing down to normal.
Solved it, since i don't like automatic Settings, with setting the Chipset Fan to 20% alltime (till 65°C).
Idle about 35-40°C and fully loaded i never passed 45°C on Chipset (full Air-Cooling Tower with good Airflow).
And yeah, ok...it's Winter and i'm located in the Alps 

Just saw today the new BIOS with Agesa 1.2.0.0. and i'm preparing right now to get some Experiments with Yuris new Ryzen Clock Tuner 

Best Greetings,
mrmouse


----------



## GamBoTron

mrmouse said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry; the Flashing-Part without CPU and RAM is, to someone who has never done this befor, a little bit strange, but it works great
> *Just wait until the Power-Supply turns off. *Then put all Hardware Parts back on the Board and have fun.


Thanks a lot for the reply. So if i understand you correct:

1: i give Motherboard power and flash from USB.

2: i wait until the power supply turns off and the mobo shuts down (this happens automatically without any interraction?)

3: i installl rest of the components and boot up and install windows from USB and proceed with downloading drivers etc

sorry for the n00b questions, just dont wanna break my mobo/system


----------



## Frietkot Louis

GamBoTron said:


> Thanks a lot for the reply. So if i understand you correct:
> 
> 1: i give Motherboard power and flash from USB.
> 
> 2: i wait until the power supply turns off and the mobo shuts down (this happens automatically without any interraction?)
> 
> 3: i installl rest of the components and boot up and install windows from USB and proceed with downloading drivers etc
> 
> sorry for the n00b questions, just dont wanna break my mobo/system


I was afraid of this at first as well, but had to do it since I only had the 5950x available.

Just format (by preference < 32GB) USB stick with FAT32, rename the bios file to MSI.ROM on this stick. Best have only this file on the stick. I heard USB 2.0 sticks work better but haven't had any problem with my sandisk 32GB

You can either have no cpu or cpu present when following this procedure

Put the stick into the lower port besides the flash button

from a power off state, push the flash button for 3-4 seconds, if the flashing is working you'll see a led blinking fast for several minutes, if it cannot find the file etc. it will blink slowly three times and stop.

When the blinking stops, it should be finished. On my board, the power does NOT go down automatically. Don't panic. I just let it sit for a couple of minutes and then power down the power supply manually.

I've done this procedure several times since at first I couldn't use the bios menu.

Good luck and don't worry ;-)

Hope this helps.


----------



## Frietkot Louis

mrmouse said:


> Just saw today the new BIOS with Agesa 1.2.0.0. and i'm preparing right now to get some Experiments with Yuris new Ryzen Clock Tuner


I played around with it but it's really not working out for me, it seems to be buggy (like clocks not being applied or the program failing to restart after one run). I wanted to like it but I don't anymore.


----------



## GamBoTron

Frietkot Louis said:


> I was afraid of this at first as well, but had to do it since I only had the 5950x available.
> 
> Just format (by preference < 32GB) USB stick with FAT32, rename the bios file to MSI.ROM on this stick. Best have only this file on the stick. I heard USB 2.0 sticks work better but haven't had any problem with my sandisk 32GB
> 
> You can either have no cpu or cpu present when following this procedure
> 
> Put the stick into the lower port besides the flash button
> 
> from a power off state, push the flash button for 3-4 seconds, if the flashing is working you'll see a led blinking fast for several minutes, if it cannot find the file etc. it will blink slowly three times and stop.
> 
> When the blinking stops, it should be finished. On my board, the power does NOT go down automatically. Don't panic. I just let it sit for a couple of minutes and then power down the power supply manually.
> 
> I've done this procedure several times since at first I couldn't use the bios menu.
> 
> Good luck and don't worry ;-)
> 
> Hope this helps.


thanks a lot buddy, much appreciated!


----------



## Frietkot Louis

GamBoTron said:


> Crossing fingers for the silicon lottery on my 5950x, a lot of owners dealing with rma because of problems etc. its going trough customs as we speak so should receive it soon.
> Gonna be an interesting week to say the least.


My 5950x is a 'silver' quality one , not a gold one. What I can say about the 5000 series compared to the 3000 series is that things 'just work' for me, PBO actually works as it should (and you gain easily 10% performance on a 5950x in multicore ;-))


----------



## Ramad

*@GamBoTron*

You don't need to flash any BIOS using Flashback to have Zen 3 support, the motherboard BIOS has support for Zen+ up to Zen 3 by default, that is from the first BIOS (1.0) to the latest (1.5).
You can update the BIOS to any version you like when your CPU arrives using M-flash in the BIOS any time you want.


----------



## mrmouse

@ GamBoTron:

No Problem at all.
Just take the "Frietkot Louis"-Way 



Frietkot Louis said:


> [...]
> from a power off state, push the flash button for 3-4 seconds, if the flashing is working you'll see a led blinking fast for several minutes, if it cannot find the file etc. it will blink slowly three times and stop.
> 
> When the blinking stops, it should be finished. On my board, the power does NOT go down automatically. Don't panic. I just let it sit for a couple of minutes and then power down the power supply manually.
> [...]


I left mine running for a short Time after bliking, so maybe that triggerd the Shutdown.
So if it will not shut down automaticly; just pay Attention, that the 'blinking' stops, like "Frietkot Louis" said.



Frietkot Louis said:


> I played around with it but it's really not working out for me, it seems to be buggy (like clocks not being applied or the program failing to restart after one run). I wanted to like it but I don't anymore.


Are you talking about the BIOS itself or the CTR 2.0 Tool?
I'm not expecting much performance Boost.
I hope for some additional Informations to improve my BIOS-Settings.
You said, that your 5950X is a "Silver-Quality" one; something you readed out or is it your own classification? 

Best Greetings,
mrmouse

EDIT:


Ramad said:


> *@GamBoTron*
> 
> You don't need to flash any BIOS using Flashback to have Zen 3 support, the motherboard BIOS has support for Zen+ up to Zen 3 by default, that is from the first BIOS (1.0) to the latest (1.5).
> You can update the BIOS to any version you like when your CPU arrives using M-flash in the BIOS any time you want.


Are we talking about the 'MSI MAG X570 Tomahawk WIFI (7C84-001R)'?
If yes, i can not aggree. My Mainboard had a BIOS befor '7C84v14' and it won't post/boot with an Ryzen 5800X.
After i flashed the BIOS '7C84v14', it immediately started.


----------



## GamBoTron

Ramad said:


> *@GamBoTron*
> 
> You don't need to flash any BIOS using Flashback to have Zen 3 support, the motherboard BIOS has support for Zen+ up to Zen 3 by default, that is from the first BIOS (1.0) to the latest (1.5).
> You can update the BIOS to any version you like when your CPU arrives using M-flash in the BIOS any time you want.


Maybe im mixing up the terminology or confused about the topic.

From what I have read online about the tomahawk, its recommended to flash bios with only Psu and Motherboard installed first, so I have just taken that part as a mandatory practice. Maybe I was misinformed. 

If ts not necessary I'll just post the system out of the box, install new bios version and run/update it directly from my Bios ?


----------



## mrmouse

GamBoTron said:


> Maybe im mixing up the terminology or confused about the topic.
> 
> From what I have read online about the tomahawk, its recommended to flash bios with only Psu and Motherboard installed first, so I have just taken that part as a mandatory practice. Maybe I was misinformed.
> 
> If ts not necessary I'll just post the system out of the box, install new bios version and run/update it directly from my Bios ?


I would do so (and i have done it this way).
At first i "build" the System open, with PSU, Mainboard, CPU, RAM and GPU (as few as possible Hardware).
If you have a heavy Aircooler or a Dice/LN2 Pot  , just push it down on the CPU while you try to Post (so you don't have to mount your Cooler for testing purposes).
If it Posts/Boots, just do the normal Way of installing your System and do a normal BIOS Update through BIOS/UEFI.
When there is no Post/Boot you just disassemble everything except PSU and Mainboard.
The rest of the Story is known; USB-Drive into right USB-Port, pushing the little Button and waiting.


----------



## GamBoTron

mrmouse said:


> I would do so (and i have done it this way).
> At first i "build" the System open, with PSU, Mainboard, CPU, RAM and GPU (as few as possible Hardware).
> If you have a heavy Aircooler or a Dice/LN2 Pot  , just push it down on the CPU while you try to Post (so you don't have to mount your Cooler for testing purposes).
> If it Posts/Boots, just do the normal Way of installing your System and do a normal BIOS Update through BIOS/UEFI.
> When there is no Post/Boot you just disassemble everything except PSU and Mainboard.
> The rest of the Story is known; USB-Drive into right USB-Port, pushing the little Button and waiting.


i see. i think i will just flash with usb anyway, just to be sure. Dont really mind doing this the bullet proof way or more "unnecessary" method to make sure it posts before i start building.

Having to build over again and remove/disassemble parts just seem like an opportunity for more potential issues for my stupid mind


----------



## Frietkot Louis

mrmouse said:


> Are you talking about the BIOS itself or the CTR 2.0 Tool?
> I'm not expecting much performance Boost.
> I hope for some additional Informations to improve my BIOS-Settings.
> You said, that your 5950X is a "Silver-Quality" one; something you readed out or is it your own classification?


Yeah I'm talking about CTR, the BIOS is fine ;-)

Silver quality was with CTR analysis, but I already kinda know with my own experiments, without going too much into detail and with my experience with my 3900x on my master, and looking into other experiences on 5xxxx in the forums, no problem with getting better performances but not as high (5150+ Mhz) as some other have had. I don't care too much since the effort in having 2-3% additonally take too much effort and kills stability. first priority = stability , second = performance


----------



## Frietkot Louis

Frietkot Louis said:


> Yeah I'm talking about CTR, the BIOS is fine ;-)
> 
> Silver quality was with CTR analysis, but I already kinda know with my own experiments, without going too much into detail and with my experience with my 3900x on my master, and looking into other experiences on 5xxxx in the forums, no problem with getting better performances but not as high (5150+ Mhz) as some other have had. I don't care too much since the effort in having 2-3% additonally take too much effort and kills stability. first priority = stability , second = performance





Frietkot Louis said:


> Yeah I'm talking about CTR, the BIOS is fine ;-)
> 
> Silver quality was with CTR analysis, but I already kinda know with my own experiments, without going too much into detail and with my experience with my 3900x on my master, and looking into other experiences on 5xxxx in the forums, no problem with getting better performances but not as high (5150+ Mhz) as some other have had. I don't care too much since the effort in having 2-3% additonally take too much effort and kills stability. first priority = stability , second = performance


BTW silver sample is the analysis by CTR but I already understood this by testing myself before. My 3900x + Master is bronze. Since I don't search for extreme performance but stability with a minimum of voltage I don't care so much. Happy.


----------



## Ramad

mrmouse said:


> Are we talking about the 'MSI MAG X570 Tomahawk WIFI (7C84-001R)'?
> If yes, i can not aggree. My Mainboard had a BIOS befor '7C84v14' and it won't post/boot with an Ryzen 5800X.
> After i flashed the BIOS '7C84v14', it immediately started.


You are correct. I have just viewed compatibility page at the motherboard support page and Zen 3 was only supported by BIOS v.1.4 and later. Thank you for correcting my mistake. 
Flashback is needed to support Zen 3 if the user does not want/does not have a Zen 2 or Zen+ CPU to update through M-flash.



GamBoTron said:


> Maybe im mixing up the terminology or confused about the topic.
> 
> From what I have read online about the tomahawk, its recommended to flash bios with only Psu and Motherboard installed first, so I have just taken that part as a mandatory practice. Maybe I was misinformed.
> 
> If ts not necessary I'll just post the system out of the box, install new bios version and run/update it directly from my Bios ?


I was mistaken, you need to use Flashback if you want the motherboard to support Zen 3 and don't have an earlier CPU around to update through BIOS.
Flashback is easy and is bulletproof, you can't go wrong using it.


----------



## Yviena

Darn my x570 has tons of whea errors with anything over 1900 fclk, though I only get around 54.7 to 55.0ns latency with 3800CL16 fast timings from the excel ram calculator.


----------



## neobpm

Yviena said:


> Darn my x570 has tons of whea errors with anything over 1900 fclk, though I only get around 54.7 to 55.0ns latency with 3800CL16 fast timings from the excel ram calculator.


What ram you have?


----------



## RossiOCUK

I have the bug where any changes to the vcore result in 1.1v and 3.8GHz.

Currently on BIOS v14 and using a 3900X. Is there a known fix for this? Worth rolling back to v13?


----------



## Yviena

neobpm said:


> What ram you have?


G.skill 3200CL14 B-die


----------



## Jaju123

Two bioses ago I could run 1900 flck stable. Now for the last two versions the same settings for RAM etc. are only stable at 1866. Anyone have any idea why?


----------



## Hale59

Yviena said:


> G.skill 3200CL14 B-die


Sorry to hit the door here, but at 3800CL16, what ram voltage? Is it the F4-3200C14D-16GTZR? Can I also ask what is the PCB? Thanks


----------



## desoto

Interesting, did someone compare CTR 2.0 RC3 (Clock Tuner for Ryzen) and manual OC in BIOS settings? What gives better result?


----------



## j96j

Please help. I'm on my wits' end.

Note: Already tested everything at stock settings, and re-installed windows more than 5 times (Rufus and Windows Media Creation Tool).

New X570 Tomahawk Motherboard causing BSODs in my system. When only swapping to old B350 motherboard, system runs stable.
RMA'd the X570 tomahawk. But after the RMA team's testing, the X570 motherboard runs stable on their system.



Spoiler: PC Spec



Computer Type: Desktop
GPU: Zotac RTX 3080 Trinity OC
CPU: 3500X & 5800X (faulty)
Cooler: Noctua NH D-15
Motherboard (BSOD): MSI X570 Tomahawk, BIOS Version: 7C84v14, also already tried all other BIOS versions.
Motherboard (Stable): Gigabyte GA-AB350-Gaming 3, BIOS: F50a
RAM: Corsair Vengeance LPX 32GB (2x16GB) 3600c18; also tried Vengeance LPX 16GB (2x8GB), 2666c16
PSU: Corsair RM850 (2019 edition grey)
Case: MasterBox NR600, 3 120mm intake fans, 1 120mm exhaust fan
SSD: Samsung 970 Evo 500 GB (Windows Installed here)
Operating System & Version: Windows 10 Pro Version 20H2, OS build 19042.746
GPU Drivers: 460.89
Background Applications: BSOD occurs when moving files from external HDD to SSD, watching youtube, uploading files.



--

New 5800x CPU was causing random reboots. RMA'd the 5800x, and AMD accepted the RMA. However due to shortages, I have not received the 5800x replacement. Been waiting for 3 weeks+.
In the meantime, I am now using an old 3500X. Updated CPU chipset driver, works fine for 3 days, then suddenly random BSODs. Even after reinstalling windows. Also BSODs twice while installing windows.
The weird thing is that it runs fine when playing games and benchmarking. But it will BSOD when trying to move large files, uploading files and browsing internet.

Reseated every cables and SSD. Swapped to old RAM, PSU, GPU, still getting BSODs. All system runs at stock settings.
*Swapped my X570 Tomahawk to old Gigabyte B350 motherboard, pc finally runs stable with no BSODs / reboots. Have tested for 1 week+.* Usually will BSOD minimum once a day.

All my new hardware when paired with old b350 motherboard runs fine. When paired with the new x570 motherboard, random BSODs.

Because of this I thought my X570 Tomahawk Motherboard is faulty. Hence I sent the motherboard for RMA. However after their 6 days of testing, they have said that their system runs stable (no BSOD) using the motherboard. They also tried all BIOS versions. The motherboard is now sent back to me. After re-installing the x570 motherboard and after windows installation, it BSODs again right at desktop.

I am now really confused with this problem.

RMA team have told me to send them my CPU, Motherboard and RAM. Will be sending this components tomorrow.

--

Why is it that when I swap the X570 Tomahawk to an old B350 Motherboard, my PC runs stable? But the X570 Tomahawk runs stable on their system.

EDIT / UPDATE:

Turns out it was the CPU (3500X) that is causing the error. Which is weird because the 3500X runs stable on my Gigabyte B350 Motherboard.

New 5800X just came in, and paired with my x570 Tomahawk, have been running stable so far. Far more stable than my old 5800X.


----------



## Ramad

j96j said:


> Please help. I'm on my wits' end.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Note: Already tested everything at stock settings, and re-installed windows more than 5 times (Rufus and Windows Media Creation Tool).
> 
> New X570 Tomahawk Motherboard causing BSODs in my system. When only swapping to old B350 motherboard, system runs stable.
> RMA'd the X570 tomahawk. But after the RMA team's testing, the X570 motherboard runs stable on their system.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: PC Spec
> 
> 
> 
> Computer Type: Desktop
> GPU: Zotac RTX 3080 Trinity OC
> CPU: 3500X & 5800X (faulty)
> Cooler: Noctua NH D-15
> Motherboard (BSOD): MSI X570 Tomahawk, BIOS Version: 7C84v14, also already tried all other BIOS versions.
> Motherboard (Stable): Gigabyte GA-AB350-Gaming 3, BIOS: F50a
> RAM: Corsair Vengeance LPX 32GB (2x16GB) 3600c18; also tried Vengeance LPX 16GB (2x8GB), 2666c16
> PSU: Corsair RM850 (2019 edition grey)
> Case: MasterBox NR600, 3 120mm intake fans, 1 120mm exhaust fan
> SSD: Samsung 970 Evo 500 GB (Windows Installed here)
> Operating System & Version: Windows 10 Pro Version 20H2, OS build 19042.746
> GPU Drivers: 460.89
> Background Applications: BSOD occurs when moving files from external HDD to SSD, watching youtube, uploading files.
> 
> 
> 
> --
> 
> New 5800x CPU was causing random reboots. RMA'd the 5800x, and AMD accepted the RMA. However due to shortages, I have not received the 5800x replacement. Been waiting for 3 weeks+.
> In the meantime, I am now using an old 3500X. Updated CPU chipset driver, works fine for 3 days, then suddenly random BSODs. Even after reinstalling windows. Also BSODs twice while installing windows.
> The weird thing is that it runs fine when playing games and benchmarking. But it will BSOD when trying to move large files, uploading files and browsing internet.
> 
> Reseated every cables and SSD. Swapped to old RAM, PSU, GPU, still getting BSODs. All system runs at stock settings.
> *Swapped my X570 Tomahawk to old Gigabyte B350 motherboard, pc finally runs stable with no BSODs / reboots. Have tested for 1 week+.* Usually will BSOD minimum once a day.
> 
> All my new hardware when paired with old b350 motherboard runs fine. When paired with the new x570 motherboard, random BSODs.
> 
> Because of this I thought my X570 Tomahawk Motherboard is faulty. Hence I sent the motherboard for RMA. However after their 6 days of testing, they have said that their system runs stable (no BSOD) using the motherboard. They also tried all BIOS versions. The motherboard is now sent back to me. After re-installing the x570 motherboard and after windows installation, it BSODs again right at desktop.
> 
> I am now really confused with this problem.
> 
> RMA team have told me to send them my CPU, Motherboard and RAM. Will be sending this components tomorrow.
> 
> 
> --
> 
> Why is it that when I swap the X570 Tomahawk to an old B350 Motherboard, my PC runs stable? But the X570 Tomahawk runs stable on their system.


You can try testing the system outside the case on a box and see if you still get the same BSOD events. If it passes then it's possible that the case is shorting the back of the motherboard.


----------



## BluePaint

Jaju123 said:


> Two bioses ago I could run 1900 flck stable. Now for the last two versions the same settings for RAM etc. are only stable at 1866. Anyone have any idea why?


Same here. More instable regarding fclk than before. 
On v151 beta with AGESA 1.1.8 (which now has been removed form support page) I had 1900/3800CL14 running without WHEAs for weeks (checked Windows logs).
Now same settings (or similar with more voltage) @ 1900 throw a lot of WHEAs.


----------



## GamBoTron

So i just turned on my pc for the first time: everything lights up and seems working, but i get no video output and the CPU debug light is constantly on, my x570 tomahawk that is:

potential solutions?

should i unscrew the cpu fan and check if there is anything wrong ?


----------



## agpoli

GamBoTron said:


> So i just turned on my pc for the first time: everything lights up and seems working, but i get no video output and the CPU debug light is constantly on, my x570 tomahawk that is:
> 
> potential solutions?
> 
> should i unscrew the cpu fan and check if there is anything wrong ?


I'm assuming you are using a Ryzen 5xxx CPU, so I would try updating the BIOS to the latest version using the Flash BIOS button method. Page 32 in the manual. No CPU, no VGA, etc needed, only connect CPU_PWR1 and ATX_PWR1. It is important to use a FAT32 formatted pendrive. Video guide from MSI: LINK


----------



## GamBoTron

agpoli said:


> I'm assuming you are using a Ryzen 5xxx CPU, so I would try updating the BIOS to the latest version using the Flash BIOS button method. Page 32 in the manual. No CPU, no VGA, etc needed, only connect CPU_PWR1 and ATX_PWR1. It is important to use a FAT32 formatted pendrive. Video guide from MSI: LINK


i already did that, just as you described it: with latest version
7C84v15


Im suspecting my flashing process was unsuccesful.

Gonna try a different USB and format it to FAT32 with Rufus first, hopefully that solves it


----------



## agpoli

GamBoTron said:


> i already did that, just as you described it: with latest version
> 7C84v15
> 
> 
> Im suspecting my flashing process was unsuccesful.
> 
> Gonna try a different USB and format it to FAT32 with Rufus first, hopefully that solves it


Did it work? If not, do a CMOS Clear and try to add only the CPU first (no RAM, VGA or anything) and turn it on to see what happens.


----------



## GamBoTron

agpoli said:


> *Did it work?* If not, do a CMOS Clear and try to add only the CPU first (no RAM, VGA or anything) and turn it on to see what happens.


well kinda, with the new bios attempt: this time it seemed a much longer process, took about 6-7 minutes with a reboot so seemed legit, the LED CPU debug switched off. 

However it now turned over to "Boot" LED Instead and i still get no video out signal. 

Have heard similar suggestions and that clearing CMOS sometimes work. Will try different stuff as you suggested.


----------



## GamBoTron

And yes i connected my monitor to the GPU not the motherboard, still no signal


----------



## GamBoTron

So after 16 hours of scratching my head i got the bios running. I felt like a little kid on Christmas eve, not gonna lie. On to download Windows now. A big thanks for for the help !


----------



## agpoli

GamBoTron said:


> So after 16 hours of scratching my head i got the bios running. I felt like a little kid on Christmas eve, not gonna lie. On to download Windows now. A big thanks for for the help !


You were on the right trail thinking about that failed BIOS update. Have fun with your PC, it's a really nice setup!


----------



## FleischmannTV

GamBoTron said:


> So after 16 hours of scratching my head i got the bios running.


Just out of curiosity, what did the trick?


----------



## GamBoTron

FleischmannTV said:


> Just out of curiosity, what did the trick?


i flashed the bios again with a different usb stick, formatted with rufus. Booted up with a different HDMI cable connected to the GPU, and then left it on for like 2 minutes, before the bios showed up.

it took some time before the display showed up and it went flashing the different debug lights first> cpu, boot etc, before only boot stayed on (probably because i didnt have windows installed yet) 

and bam! there it was. 

Really painful process tbh, but i kept a cool head and just read the manual over and over again. I concluded that i had connected all the devices properly and that this must have been a BIOS issue, so the new bios flash did the trick


----------



## dr.Rafi

j96j said:


> Please help. I'm on my wits' end.
> 
> Note: Already tested everything at stock settings, and re-installed windows more than 5 times (Rufus and Windows Media Creation Tool).
> 
> New X570 Tomahawk Motherboard causing BSODs in my system. When only swapping to old B350 motherboard, system runs stable.
> RMA'd the X570 tomahawk. But after the RMA team's testing, the X570 motherboard runs stable on their system.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: PC Spec
> 
> 
> 
> Computer Type: Desktop
> GPU: Zotac RTX 3080 Trinity OC
> CPU: 3500X & 5800X (faulty)
> Cooler: Noctua NH D-15
> Motherboard (BSOD): MSI X570 Tomahawk, BIOS Version: 7C84v14, also already tried all other BIOS versions.
> Motherboard (Stable): Gigabyte GA-AB350-Gaming 3, BIOS: F50a
> RAM: Corsair Vengeance LPX 32GB (2x16GB) 3600c18; also tried Vengeance LPX 16GB (2x8GB), 2666c16
> PSU: Corsair RM850 (2019 edition grey)
> Case: MasterBox NR600, 3 120mm intake fans, 1 120mm exhaust fan
> SSD: Samsung 970 Evo 500 GB (Windows Installed here)
> Operating System & Version: Windows 10 Pro Version 20H2, OS build 19042.746
> GPU Drivers: 460.89
> Background Applications: BSOD occurs when moving files from external HDD to SSD, watching youtube, uploading files.
> 
> 
> 
> --
> 
> New 5800x CPU was causing random reboots. RMA'd the 5800x, and AMD accepted the RMA. However due to shortages, I have not received the 5800x replacement. Been waiting for 3 weeks+.
> In the meantime, I am now using an old 3500X. Updated CPU chipset driver, works fine for 3 days, then suddenly random BSODs. Even after reinstalling windows. Also BSODs twice while installing windows.
> The weird thing is that it runs fine when playing games and benchmarking. But it will BSOD when trying to move large files, uploading files and browsing internet.
> 
> Reseated every cables and SSD. Swapped to old RAM, PSU, GPU, still getting BSODs. All system runs at stock settings.
> *Swapped my X570 Tomahawk to old Gigabyte B350 motherboard, pc finally runs stable with no BSODs / reboots. Have tested for 1 week+.* Usually will BSOD minimum once a day.
> 
> All my new hardware when paired with old b350 motherboard runs fine. When paired with the new x570 motherboard, random BSODs.
> 
> Because of this I thought my X570 Tomahawk Motherboard is faulty. Hence I sent the motherboard for RMA. However after their 6 days of testing, they have said that their system runs stable (no BSOD) using the motherboard. They also tried all BIOS versions. The motherboard is now sent back to me. After re-installing the x570 motherboard and after windows installation, it BSODs again right at desktop.
> 
> I am now really confused with this problem.
> 
> RMA team have told me to send them my CPU, Motherboard and RAM. Will be sending this components tomorrow.
> 
> --
> 
> Why is it that when I swap the X570 Tomahawk to an old B350 Motherboard, my PC runs stable? But the X570 Tomahawk runs stable on their system.


If you using windows on the SSD, Connect your Windows system SSD on the lower sata sockets not the first 2 top and try, if not assume you using NVME move it to lower socket not the one close to cpu. not sure tomhauk howmany nvme socket have 2 or 3 anyway move it to the lowest one (the bottom one), if didnot help try to rise the VDDGiod , you can use Zentiming software and post it here which display many info of your voltages you using.








ZenTimings


ZenTimings is a simple and lightweight app for monitoring memory timings on Ryzen platform.




zentimings.protonrom.com


----------



## dr.Rafi

GamBoTron said:


> View attachment 2478787
> 
> 
> So after 16 hours of scratching my head i got the bios running. I felt like a little kid on Christmas eve, not gonna lie. On to download Windows now. A big thanks for for the help !


Nice rig! may I ask what was the reason ?if you noticed any ?


----------



## GamBoTron

dr.Rafi said:


> Nice rig! may I ask what was the reason ?if you noticed any ?


thanks! 

the main reason for the troubles you mean?

if so : my first BIOS flash must have been somewhat unsuccesfull (it looked allright but apparently it didnt do the trick) The second flash i did took longer (around 6 minutes) than the first one , and the system actually rebooted (didnt happen on the first try) so im guessing it was that. I also used a different USB stick and formatted it with RUFUS, (dont know if that part is relevant)


----------



## FleischmannTV

Regarding USB BIOS FLASHBACK

I think most troubles come from the stick being formatted in GPT and not MBR. That's probably why a lot of people report problems with new USB sticks and success with old ones.


----------



## gymleader91

Is there a way to stop the chipset fan from spinning up even on startup?


----------



## Frietkot Louis

gymleader91 said:


> Is there a way to stop the chipset fan from spinning up even on startup?


Apart from disconnecting it's cable don't think so.


----------



## Fab7

Maybe try " Silent Mode " for the chipset ? 
( not tested myself , i left it on the default setting Balanced , it never spin apart 2 seconds at boot anyway )


----------



## Coldplayer

Is anyone getting audio popping via USB audio devices? Happens on every port.


----------



## pocketdrummer

Has anyone been able to find RAM with the following specs in the QVL that's actually still available to purchase?
2 x 16GB (32GB)
3600MHz
CL16
< $250

The set I'd like to use is the G.Skill Trident Z Neo for $220 (F4-3600C16D-32GTZNC), but it's not on the QVL. 

[ EDIT Below ]

Alright, I converted the table on MSI's website to a .csv and spent a long while trying to find anything closely matching that criteria and I came up with this:


VendorModelSPD SpeedRAM SpeedChipsetVoltageSidedCAS LatencyAvailable?PriceHyperXHX436C17PB3K2/322400MHz3600MHzSamsung 5WB1.35vDUAL17​Yes250​G.SKILLF4-3600C17D-32GTZKW2133MHz3600MHzSamsung 5WB1.35vDUAL17​Maybe220​G.SKILLF4-3600C17D-32GTZR2133MHz3600MHzSamsung 5WB1.35vDUAL17​Yes330​G.SKILLF4-3600C16D-32GTRS2133MHz3600MHzSamsung 5WB1.35vDUAL16​Maybe300​G.SKILLF4-3600C16D-32GTZN2133MHz3600MHzSamsung 5WB1.35vDUAL16​Yes270​G.SKILLF4-3600C16D-32GTZR2133MHz3600MHzSamsung 5WB1.35vDUAL16​Maybe311​ADATA(XPG)AX4U3600316G18A-DT602666MHz3600MHzSpectek Z11B1.35vDUAL16​Yes190​

Prices are basically what I could find, I'm guessing they'll vary wildly depending on the market. I really wish MSI had better filtering on their website.


----------



## GamBoTron

Coldplayer said:


> Is anyone getting audio popping via USB audio devices? Happens on every port.


nah, mines fine. I know its a stupid question but did you remember to update all the drivers from the MSI website? its easliy overlooked

Might wanna check your connections too, just in case


----------



## BUFUMAN

I am talking about that since crosshair VI:

USB issues on B550/X570 Motherboards

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/kbr6zl









News - Verbindungsabbrüche: AMD bestätigt USB-Probleme bei 500er-Mainboards


Die von mehreren Nutzern bereits seit Wochen gemeldeten Funktionsstörungen rund um USB-Anschlüsse bei Mainboards mit AMD-Chipsätzen der 500er-Serie hat AMD nun näher betrachtet und nimmt die wachsende Zahl der Meldungen zum Anlass, dem Ursprung auf den Grund zu gehen. Eine Lösung ist aktuell...




www.computerbase.de





Same issues..... Since 4 years.



Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Hajas

pocketdrummer said:


> Has anyone been able to find RAM with the following specs in the QVL that's actually still available to purchase?
> 2 x 16GB (32GB)
> 3600MHz
> CL16
> < $250
> 
> The set I'd like to use is the G.Skill Trident Z Neo for $220 (F4-3600C16D-32GTZNC), but it's not on the QVL.
> 
> [ EDIT Below ]
> 
> Alright, I converted the table on MSI's website to a .csv and spent a long while trying to find anything closely matching that criteria and I came up with this:
> 
> 
> VendorModelSPD SpeedRAM SpeedChipsetVoltageSidedCAS LatencyAvailable?PriceHyperXHX436C17PB3K2/322400MHz3600MHzSamsung 5WB1.35vDUAL17​Yes250​G.SKILLF4-3600C17D-32GTZKW2133MHz3600MHzSamsung 5WB1.35vDUAL17​Maybe220​G.SKILLF4-3600C17D-32GTZR2133MHz3600MHzSamsung 5WB1.35vDUAL17​Yes330​G.SKILLF4-3600C16D-32GTRS2133MHz3600MHzSamsung 5WB1.35vDUAL16​Maybe300​G.SKILLF4-3600C16D-32GTZN2133MHz3600MHzSamsung 5WB1.35vDUAL16​Yes270​G.SKILLF4-3600C16D-32GTZR2133MHz3600MHzSamsung 5WB1.35vDUAL16​Maybe311​ADATA(XPG)AX4U3600316G18A-DT602666MHz3600MHzSpectek Z11B1.35vDUAL16​Yes190​
> 
> Prices are basically what I could find, I'm guessing they'll vary wildly depending on the market. I really wish MSI had better filtering on their website.


I wouldn't rely entirely on the qvl list on MSI's page. For example my Gskill ram is not there, but when I check Gskill's qvl list the Tomahawk is showing up as a compatible board for this RAM and indeed, it works flawlessly, booting with xmp 2 right away. The kit I'm using was carried over from a Z170 board btw. The only thing I noticed is that the RAM is rated for 1.35 V max voltage but the board is giving it 1.36 which I don't mind since the system is stable. So I suggest if you find a good kit with the right specs and price, check the manufacturer's qvl list too. In about a month I will replace the gskill with patriot's 4400 mhz sticks which are also not listed, and I'm sure it's going to be manual tuning all the way as it will need some effort to make them run at 4000 mhz.


----------



## pocketdrummer

Hajas said:


> I wouldn't rely entirely on the qvl list on MSI's page. For example my Gskill ram is not there, but when I check Gskill's qvl list the Tomahawk is showing up as a compatible board for this RAM and indeed, it works flawlessly, booting with xmp 2 right away. The kit I'm using was carried over from a Z170 board btw. The only thing I noticed is that the RAM is rated for 1.35 V max voltage but the board is giving it 1.36 which I don't mind since the system is stable. So I suggest if you find a good kit with the right specs and price, check the manufacturer's qvl list too. In about a month I will replace the gskill with patriot's 4400 mhz sticks which are also not listed, and I'm sure it's going to be manual tuning all the way as it will need some effort to make them run at 4000 mhz.


Thanks, I completely forgot about the memory QVL. I usually buy Asus motherboard, and their QVL usually has the memory I'm looking to buy, so I was kind of surprised by the lackluster list.

The memory I was looking at had this board on G.Skill's list, so that solves my problems, thanks!


----------



## TrebleTA

Fab7 said:


> AIDA64 Extreme 6.32.5600
> Enjoy !


Thanks


----------



## Fab7

You welcome


----------



## desoto

I have updated new bios v.15 and after using a month it looks like stability is worse than my previous version v.151 beta. Guys, what version of bios do you use in your mobo and have you any stability issues?


----------



## Fab7

No problem here with any bios , i have tested all of them but i don't do crazy overclocking , my PC is always on 24/24
so stability is my first concern.
Actually i am on the last bios (v.15)

Please note : i am on a 3300X , not a Ryzen 5000
Just PBO activated by Ryzen Master (auto OC) + OC RAM


----------



## ultraex2003

desoto said:


> I have updated new bios v.15 and after using a month it looks like stability is worse than my previous version v.151 beta. Guys, what version of bios do you use in your mobo and have you any stability issues?


no i dont have any issues so far with bios1.5 
curve optimizer +150 + mobo limit -24 all cores
ram patriot 16 giga @ 3933 cas 16 no (WHEA) errors


----------



## BUFUMAN

Bios V1.51 is working good so far with my 3800x. Same settings as before with 1.31



Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fab7

7C84v161(Beta version) available 


Update to ComboAM4PIV2 1.2.0.1
Improving Ryzen CPU performance

MSI Global


----------



## GamBoTron

Fab7 said:


> 7C84v161(Beta version) available
> 
> 
> Update to ComboAM4PIV2 1.2.0.1
> Improving Ryzen CPU performance
> 
> MSI Global


Nice! did you try it out already ? any first impressions?


----------



## BluePaint

L3 cache with boost is fixed (was working with fixed clock before already)
Max boost is limited to 200Mhz (now it will even auto fill in 200 if u type in more) like all the other recent 1.2x AGESA versions

Fresh with BIOS defaults:









Btw, when I was flashing, displayed BIOS progress was stuck on 50% but after 10 more minutes waiting I restarted and it seems to have flashed fine.


----------



## Frietkot Louis

Getting this with the new bios... not bad... Can't say it changes anything on the performance front though


----------



## Jaju123

1900mhz fclk seems stable again on new BIOS!


----------



## ultraex2003

so far with1933 fclk i dont have WHEA errors with 1.2.0.1 bios


----------



## akkuman

Greetings from Germany,

im new to the msi X570 Tomahawk coming from the CH8. Ive 4*8 GB Sticks Patriot 4400 Cl 19. With 2 it runs perfect with 4 it doesnt even boot with default settings (Ram fail led). Any hints or sugesstions 4 Bios settings?


----------



## BUFUMAN

I did notice some odd thing with Fclk and Ulck if i use Gear down mode setting at DRAM setting instead of 1T or Auto my Fclk is always divided. Only on Auto it will go 1:1 at 1900Mhz.


But so far i really like this Board and the provided support by MSi with updates.

Latest bios provide also the option to disable the Wifi card at UEFi

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## BUFUMAN

akkuman said:


> Greetings from Germany,
> 
> im new to the msi X570 Tomahawk coming from the CH8. Ive 4*8 GB Sticks Patriot 4400 Cl 19. With 2 it runs perfect with 4 it doesnt even boot with default settings (Ram fail led). Any hints or sugesstions 4 Bios settings?


I would go with 2 Sticks boot to windows take a screenshot from zentimings and use all the Dram (Timing) settings for 4 Sticks at UEFi rest Auto. You can also rise the NB/Soc to 1.05V.

But dont rise the DRAM Frequency.

Let the system boot with 4 sticks first, after the first boot you can rise the Frequency slowy. 

It's also better to do small changes and boot if you have booting issues.

Idont use XMP it was always bad on Ryzen platform for me.

What did you setup for Uclk / Fclk?
Dram Speed?

Did you try the Ryzen Calc?









NEW!!! DRAM Calculator for Ryzen™ 1.7.3 (overclocking...


AMD Ryzen Memory Tweaking & Overclocking Guide AMD Ryzen Memory Tweaking & Overclocking Guide MEMbench 0.6 README https://www.overclock.net/forum/27960952-post4412.html HOW USE MEMTEST in MEMbench https://www.overclock.net/forum/28069030-post5047.html DRAM Calculator for Ryzen™ 1.7.3 +...




www.overclock.net





My Settings:




Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## akkuman

Thx 4 the help! After a lot of testing one stick fails everytime to boot. A RMA case. Great board so far.


----------



## dwolvin

Hi all, this MB is on my short list, and other than using a high quality USB (formatted properly), are there any things to watch out for? I'm leaning toward just grabbing non-RGB Crucial or G.Skill memory from PCPartsPicker and start gathering parts while waiting for the Tomahawk to come back in stock.


----------



## akkuman

dwolvin said:


> Hi all, this MB is on my short list, and other than using a high quality USB (formatted properly), are there any things to watch out for? I'm leaning toward just grabbing non-RGB Crucial or G.Skill memory from PCPartsPicker and start gathering parts while waiting for the Tomahawk to come back in stock.


Patriot Viper Steel 4000 MHz CL19 DDR4 review - Final Words & Conclusion (guru3d.com) Ive the 4400 [email protected] 3600 CL 14 easy


----------



## dwolvin

Nice, and those are reasonable also (whoops- that was the 4000)! Is 2x16Gb going to be more stable on this board, or 4x8?


----------



## Fab7

2 sticks always more stable than 4 , less stress on the IMC


----------



## pocketdrummer

Fab7 said:


> 2 sticks always more stable than 4 , less stress on the IMC


It's just a shame all of the 32GB kits under $300 are single rank nowadays. You pretty much have to go 4 x 8GB to guarantee dual rank.


----------



## akkuman

First results with 4*8GB Patriot


----------



## Yviena

ultraex2003 said:


> so far with1933 fclk i dont have WHEA errors with 1.2.0.1 bios
> View attachment 2481569


VDDG_CCD of 1.1V is dangerous, and will relatively quickly degrade IF same for CLDO_VDDP, also your L3 cache seems to be throttling/autocorrected judging by the 12ns latency.


----------



## Hibbing

Need some help. Every time I make a change in the BIOS I have to reset CMOS. Driving me crazy.


----------



## Hibbing

Anyone?????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Fab7

Is it an new motherboard or it was working before ?


----------



## Hibbing

Fab7 said:


> Is it an new motherboard or it was working before ?


New board. I can reset CMOS go into the BIOS make changes and it works fine. If I go back into the BIOS and make ANY change I have to reset.


----------



## Fab7

But can you boot the OS ?


----------



## Hibbing

Fab7 said:


> But can you boot the OS ?


After a reset and settings in the BIOS it posts and works perfectly. If I make any change to the BIOS afterwards I have to reset the CMOS for anything to happen.


----------



## Fab7

Did you updated your BIOS ?

The best way is to "reset to bios default" first , save and reboot , before flashing with 

M-FLASH ( use an USB 2.0 key ).


----------



## BUFUMAN

i had some issues with Aida cache Bench. I did notice that my VDDP/VDDG 1.1v-1.15v settings are way to High with Auto Settings.
Now my CPU Boost up to 4537MHZ and is cool.

I hope my CPU-IF is not degraded 

I used VDDP 0.900v / Booth VDDG 0.950v with 1900FCLK and now all is good


----------



## Fab7

You can use safely :

VDDP 0.950V
VDDG CCD 1.050V
VDDG IOD 1.050V


----------



## desoto

I have 5800x and any changes in bios (set negative curve -5, reduce PPT, TDC, EDC) cause blue screen in games, in CB20 is OK . Temperature is not bad, 80-85C under CB20, 60-65C gaming, 40-45C in idle with D15 cooler. BIOS is the latest version. Only RAM works fine on 3600MHz in any scenario. By default the CPU is working without any issue. PSU is 1200W Seasonic. Have I just bad sample of the CPU?


----------



## BUFUMAN

Fab7 said:


> You can use safely :
> 
> VDDP 0.950V
> VDDG CCD 1.050V
> VDDG IOD 1.050V


my system is stable with my settings and cooler with 1900MHz IF. but thanks.



desoto said:


> I have 5800x and any changes in bios (set negative curve -5, reduce PPT, TDC, EDC) cause blue screen in games, in CB20 is OK . Temperature is not bad, 80-85C under CB20, 60-65C gaming, 40-45C in idle with D15 cooler. BIOS is the latest version. Only RAM works fine on 3600MHz. By default the CPU is working without any issue. PSU is 1200W Seasonic. Have I just bad sample of the CPU?


looks like Ram or IF on load. with reduced cpu settings your temp looks high to me. but i a dont know the cpu that good, i am still on 3800x


----------



## BUFUMAN

....


----------



## Fab7

BUFUMAN said:


> my system is stable with my settings and cooler with 1900MHz IF. but thanks.


By curiosity i have tried your settings but after some quick benchmarks it was not stable on my setup

( 3300X with PBO on , 1866 IF ).

It has failed at the end of the second run of UserBenchmark .



Home - UserBenchmark



With my settings i am perfectly stable and my PC is on 24h/24 , 7d/7

========= TestMem5 Log File =========
Customize: Extreme1 @anta777
Start testing at 4:13, 3.5Gb x8
Testing completed in 2:33.55, no errors.


----------



## BUFUMAN

Yeah but at least you tried it. What RAM do you use? soc voltage? Ram Voltage?
My Cpu Setting is on Auto i only changed my RAM Speed and timings and IF clock.


Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fab7

Yes , every CPU is slightly different . I am at stock with just PBO activated , and for the
RAM i have 2 X 16Go Gskill B-die , 3600MT/s 16-16-16-36 OC @3733MT/s IF 1:1:1 , tight timings but still safe. 😁

BIOS voltages :

SOC 1,1V
VDDP 0,95V
CCD 1,040V
IOD 1,040V
RAM 1,410V


----------



## Jaju123

Btw, got resizeable BAR working with msi rtx 3080 ventus!


----------



## TitusTroy

still no BIOS update for Resizable BAR support for Nvidia cards with the MSI X570 Tomahawk?...the January BIOS update mentioned-- "Support S.A.M technology (Re-size BAR function) to enhance GPU performance for AMD Radeon RX 6000 series"

does this also apply to Nvidia or does MSI need to release a new BIOS update?


----------



## Frietkot Louis

TitusTroy said:


> still no BIOS update for Resizable BAR support for Nvidia cards with the MSI X570 Tomahawk?...the January BIOS update mentioned-- "Support S.A.M technology (Re-size BAR function) to enhance GPU performance for AMD Radeon RX 6000 series"
> 
> does this also apply to Nvidia or does MSI need to release a new BIOS update?


It's just my guess but logically this is a standards based technology so I would expect it to support it on Nvidia as well.


----------



## mimosoft

I have rBar working with X570 Tomahawk and Nvidia RTX 3080 (MSI Ventus 3x OC).
Bios: 7C84v161
Nvidia driver 465.89
rbar activated in bios


----------



## GamBoTron

Where do you find the resizable bar function in the BIOS? 

Im still on 7C84v15 (havent tried the 7C84v161 Beta) and i dont want to update unless its absolutely necessary. 

Anyone know if it works on 7C84v15 or do i have to update to 7C84v161 ?


----------



## mimosoft

Settings, advanced, PCI Subsystem settings, re-size bar and above 5g memory


----------



## GamBoTron

mimosoft said:


> Settings, advanced, PCI Subsystem settings, re-size bar and above 5g memory


Thanks ! 

I see that when i enable the re-size bar function the 4G memory mining option automatically enables as well. Dunno why those two are linked


----------



## mimosoft

Don't forget to flash your graphics Card.


----------



## GamBoTron

mimosoft said:


> Don't forget to flash your graphics Card.


Yeah , i was only concerned with the bios part , already got the Nvidia update, just need to update gpu now. Still not sure about the 4G mining enabling as well tho. Do you know if i have to enable that as well or could i disable it ?


----------



## mimosoft

just enable both settings.


----------



## GamBoTron

mimosoft said:


> just enable both settings.












looks good to me, only question is if im gonna really notice a difference or not, we will see! thanks for the help


----------



## mimosoft

You're welcome.


----------



## Fab7

Additional Information

How do I enable Resizable BAR?
There are three components to enabling a higher BAR value.

1. Supported GPU including VBIOS
a. GeForce RTX 30 Series desktop GPUs - Support for a specific sku determined by GPU vendor
b. GeForce RTX 30 Series laptops
2. Supported Motherboard SBIOS
a. Users can obtain motherboard support and SBIOS information from their motherboard vendor 
b. Within SBIOS, adjust the setting to:
1. Boot in UEFI mode
2. Enable “Above 4GB Decoding”
3. Enable “Resizable BAR” in the SBIOS
4. Disable Compatibility Support Module (CSM) in the SBIOS.
5. Ensure GPT partition type is used (and not MBR)
a. You can convert MBR to GPT using these guides
https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/wi [...] mbr-to-gpt
https://www.windowscentral.com/how- [...] windows-10
3. Supported driver (Game Ready Driver or NVIDIA Studio Driver)
a. RTX 3080 NB, 3070 NB, 3060 NB: 461.40 or higher
b. RTX 3060: 461.72 or higher
c. All other supported RTX 30 series GPUs: version 465.89 or higher


----------



## hazium233

Does MSI allow VTT DDR control on this motherboard? I took a look at the bios images BUFUMAN kindly posted a few pages back in post 526 and didn't see it. I don't have one on hand, so I can't poke around myself.


----------



## Neutron1234

hazium233 said:


> Does MSI allow VTT DDR control on this motherboard? I took a look at the bios images BUFUMAN kindly posted a few pages back in post 526 and didn't see it. I don't have one on hand, so I can't poke around myself.


I've just had a poke around all the various memory OC settings and couldn't find it where I'd expect it to be (or where I wouldn't expect it to be  )


----------



## BUFUMAN

Neutron1234 said:


> I've just had a poke around all the various memory OC settings and couldn't find it where I'd expect it to be (or where I wouldn't expect it to be  )


There is no option for it, just checked it. Dont know why?

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## mimosoft

New beta bios 163 available:





MAG X570 TOMAHAWK WIFI


Jederzeit bereit für den Einsatz auf dem Schlachtfeld! Abgestimmt auf maximale Leistung dank Features wie Core-Boost, DDR4-Boost, M.2 Shield-Frozr, Wi-Fi 6, Frozr-Kühlkörper-Design, Lightning Gen4




de.msi.com






Update to ComboAM4PIV2 1.2.0.2
Improved USB device compatibility


----------



## Ramad

hazium233 said:


> Does MSI allow VTT DDR control on this motherboard? I took a look at the bios images BUFUMAN kindly posted a few pages back in post 526 and didn't see it. I don't have one on hand, so I can't poke around myself.


VTTDDR is ½ of VDDR, it's called CH_A VREF and CH_B VREF in the Tomahawk BIOS.


----------



## hazium233

Ramad said:


> VTTDDR is ½ of VDDR, it's called CH_A VREF and CH_B VREF in the Tomahawk BIOS.


Ah, so it just sets termination as well as VREF simultaneously. On my Asus motherboards they were separate.


----------



## Frietkot Louis

mimosoft said:


> New beta bios 163 available:
> 
> Update to ComboAM4PIV2 1.2.0.2
> Improved USB device compatibility


Unfortunately this bios doesn't seem to correctly apply the configured PPT in PBO2.

So if you set PPT 200W it'll still do the maximum the processor is willing to do (in my case around 230W).


----------



## Fab7

Yes the power table is broken , i am back to v15


----------



## mimosoft

If i dont use PBO i can use 163 without problems?


----------



## dwolvin

Just got my Tomahawk in the machine, after the normal updates / Realtek drivers suck issues... I like it! I threw the newest beta bios in and think I'll try Clocktuner this weekend. Any pointers I should lookout for? No current overclock set, everything auto, resizable bar on (happened to notice it on a quick run-through of the bios). More looking for cooler operation than increased clocks, but it seems like I can get a bit-o-both...


----------



## desoto

mimosoft said:


> If i dont use PBO i can use 163 without problems?


No problems.


----------



## BluePaint

Does somebody have a Resizable BAR Suprim X or Strixx OC BIOS to cross flash on a Trio?
The Techpowerup database only seems to have the ReBAR version for the FE.


----------



## carlcamper

BluePaint said:


> Does somebody have a Resizable BAR Suprim X or Strixx OC BIOS to cross flash on a Trio?
> The Techpowerup database only seems to have the ReBAR version for the FE.


You have to use MSI Live Update to flash it. Was able to flash my Ventus OC and got ReBAR working


----------



## BluePaint

carlcamper said:


> You have to use MSI Live Update to flash it. Was able to flash my Ventus OC and got ReBAR working


Thanks, yes that would work if i had the original bios but i have the Strixx bios on the trio. I could probably flash the suprim bios and then use the update tool. I just prefer to flash myself and not to install additional software.
I accidentally posted in wrong thread. Wanted to post in 3080 thread. Will do that and thanks again.


----------



## Frietkot Louis

Fab7 said:


> Yes the power table is broken , i am back to v15


161 works great for me. (AGESA 1.2.0.1).


----------



## ultraex2003

163 bios
3866/1933 no WHEA so far


----------



## desoto

What's difference between two OC CPU sections (Setting and Overclocking) in MSI BIOS?


----------



## mccalas

Anyone able to get Wake on Bluetooth working with Bluetooth mouse or keyboard?


----------



## mimosoft

MSI X570 Tomahawk Wifi final bios 7C84v16 available:
AGESA1.2.0.2 BIOS for X570/B550/X470/B450 MAX boards : MSI_Gaming (reddit.com)

I don't know if anything changed from beta.


----------



## Fab7

Yes thank you , but once again the power table is broken in Ryzen Master and ZenTimings ...

In AIDA64 no problem with the CPU temp .

PS : i have a 3300X


----------



## dwolvin

Huh, would that change the ryzen tuner software? I tried it once but just setting the power value immediately destabilized the system (constant ctd within seconds of logging in)


----------



## Fab7

Idk , with Ryzen Master i just use the auto OC feature ( PBO )


----------



## Worldwin

Anyone know how to turn off those RGB leds in bios or is it not possible? Also what LLC you guys are using.

Also could someone give me recommendations for stress testing FCLK/UCLK.

Sidenote: Can't post @ 1900 but can at 2000. 2000 got many WHEA and so far it seems 1867 is my limit with the latest bios.


----------



## FleischmannTV

In easy mode (F7 switches between easy and advanced mode) there should be several switches in the bottom right corner. It took me some time to recognize this because I've always been in advanced mode where no such setting exists.


----------



## Forceflow

Running a 3900X (stock) with 32 GB GSkill Ripjaws (3600 Mhz @ XMP) on this board.
Updated to 7C84v16, ran Realbench for 15 minutes and played an hour of Warzone. No crashes, no errors.

Note: I always clear my CMOS by jumping JBAT before upgrading BIOS.


----------



## Fab7

NEW AMD Chipset Driver : *2.17.25.506*


----------



## dwolvin

Did you get that from AMD, or MSI?


----------



## ultraex2003

dwolvin said:


> Did you get that from AMD, or MSI?


i take from here 








AMD Chipset Drivers Download 4.11.15.342


Download the AMD Chipset Drivers for Ryzen processors. This driver set offers optimized chipset compatibility with AMD Ryzen processors and AMD Socket AM4....




www.guru3d.com


----------



## dwolvin

Gotcha, thank you. I ran MSI center and wasn't paying attention... DONT UPDATE BIOS THROUGH MSI CENTER. I knew that but was not paying attention, thank god I have a spare computer to download a bios to flash through the the MSI reflash (or whatever it's called).


----------



## Fab7

New bios : 7C84v172(Beta version)


----------



## Jaju123

Fab7 said:


> New bios : 7C84v172(Beta version)


Anyone got any feedback on this BIOS? Does the 'power table' and PBO work properly now?


----------



## FleischmannTV

For people who are having issues with Zen Timings or Ryzen Master not getting the power table after installing the beta BIOS, you need to change any setting in the BIOS after installation, restart, go back to BIOS again und load optimized defaults. Restart again, go back to BIOS and apply your settings.


----------



## Frietkot Louis

Jaju123 said:


> Anyone got any feedback on this BIOS? Does the 'power table' and PBO work properly now?


Hey bro I'm running this one since yesterday, PBO issues have been solved so YAY !


----------



## Jaju123

Frietkot Louis said:


> Hey bro I'm running this one since yesterday, PBO issues have been solved so YAY !


Cheers, i installed it too. All seems good, I am even stable at 1900fclk again when i wasn't for the last few BIOSes. Good news!


----------



## sensatti

Jaju123 said:


> Cheers, i installed it too. All seems good, I am even stable at 1900fclk again when i wasn't for the last few BIOSes. Good news!


I tried to search through this thread and it's probably something generic I missed but could you list the steps you took to obtain stable 1900fclk on this board? I have the latest beta bios installed with just the unaltered xmp profile 1 enabled.


----------



## Jaju123

sensatti said:


> I tried to search through this thread and it's probably something generic I missed but could you list the steps you took to obtain stable 1900fclk on this board? I have the latest beta bios installed with just the unaltered xmp profile 1 enabled.


I haven't done that much tbh, it also depends on whether your CPU can handle it, but I think most if not all 5800x should. I also have a 5800x. I just use my RAM kit with a 3800mhz spec using the DRAM calculator from 1usmus and set the FCLK to 1900mhz. On some BIOSes it hasn't worked, but on the latest one it is working again. I use the voltages for SOC etc. that the RAM calculator has provided as well.


----------



## Worldwin

What were the PBO issues. Also why does the bios size go from 17mb ->10mb back to 17mb. They left something out in 1.2.0.2 AGESA or what?


----------



## Mach3.2

Worldwin said:


> What were the PBO issues. Also why does the bios size go from 17mb ->10mb back to 17mb. They left something out in 1.2.0.2 AGESA or what?


v1.6 probably compressed better or something. Once you unpack the BIOS, they all take about 32MB of disk space.


----------



## Worldwin

Tested 1.2.0.3b. Still has a hole/no post at 1900 IF clk. What is this BS.


----------



## FleischmannTV

Haven't tried 7C84v172 yet, but my 5800X can post on 1900 IF CLK without issue on 7C84v15 and 7C84v16, which I am running now.


----------



## Mach3.2

Worldwin said:


> Tested 1.2.0.3b. Still has a hole/no post at 1900 IF clk. What is this BS.


1900 FCLK hole is probably a CPU IMC lottery thing, I doubt an AGESA update can fix that.


----------



## Worldwin

Mach3.2 said:


> 1900 FCLK hole is probably a CPU IMC lottery thing, I doubt an AGESA update can fix that.


That sounds stupid enough that I deserve an RMA from AMD.

Tis 1st link in google :

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/llet7x
Literally references posts from this forum


----------



## Mach3.2

Worldwin said:


> That sounds stupid enough that I deserve an RMA from AMD.
> 
> Tis 1st link in google :
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/llet7x
> Literally references posts from this forum


AMD only promised up to 1600MHz IF, 1900MHz IF is not guaranteed. Anything above 1600MHz IF is luck of the draw, but almost everyone should be able to do 1800MHz IF on Zen 3.

But by all means go ahead and RMA your chip, you do you.


----------



## ultraex2003

no problem here with new bios 1.2.0.3b. at 1900 IF clk 
ryzen 3600 
ram 16 giga patriot (samsung b-die)


----------



## BUFUMAN

Hi my hwinfo64 readouts are to high on cpu speed up to 19000Mhz.

I never had this issue now i can't use it anymore. Any solution?

Thx

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ultraex2003

BUFUMAN said:


> Hi my hwinfo64 readouts are to high on cpu speed up to 19000Mhz.
> 
> I never had this issue now i can't use it anymore. Any solution?
> 
> Thx
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


i dont see any problem with my info 64 7.06 edition


----------



## BUFUMAN

I dont know why. i never had this issue. I just changed a pbo setting. 

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## LXP-F

BUFUMAN said:


> I dont know why. i never had this issue. I just changed a pbo setting.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


Maybe the readout got changed to something weird or..?
Or a different monitoring software is interfering with that reading? I remember when I had ryzen master installed a lot of the other monitoring programs wouldn't read correctly if I had more than one running.


----------



## BUFUMAN

Thx. But there is no other. I have to reinstall windows today. 

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Worldwin

1.2.0.3B is out of beta.


----------



## Fab7

Finally ! I go for it


----------



## GamBoTron

Any noticable differences on latest BIOS?


----------



## Worldwin

GamBoTron said:


> Any noticable differences on latest BIOS?


Apparently the compile date is 1 day later than the beta. It is safe to assume that there is little to no difference between the beta and full release.

According to Zombie_tech in the below link. Would not be surprised if true.

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/otauet


----------



## Frietkot Louis

Worldwin said:


> Apparently the compile date is 1 day later than the beta. It is safe to assume that there is little to no difference between the beta and full release.
> 
> According to Zombie_tech in the below link. Would not be surprised if true.
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/otauet


Yeah the file date is one day later. Not worth trying for me because I don't feel like putting all BIOS settings again. The Beta works fine.


----------



## Mach3.2

New beta BIOS is out.



https://download.msi.com/bos_exe/mb/7C84v181.zip


----------



## Worldwin

According to ket over at overclock.co.uk the 1.2.0.3c is suppose to help deal with memory support. Apparently there is a bug with the command rate with 1.2X bioses not posting when the CR is set to 1 or 2 , accordingly a problem with the AGESA.. Makes sense as neither have posted for me and I thought I lost HARD on the memory controller lottery.






MSI And ASUS Releases AGESA 1.2.0.3c Bios for X570/B550 Boards


seems like the answer is wait!




www.overclockers.co.uk





Tested the bios. Still have the IF hole @ 1900.
Command Rate maybe fixed? Need more testing as it booted then BSOD which is an upgrade from no POST.
Sleep resume bug still present where the comp decides its better to basically restart instead of resuming from sleep.


----------



## WR-HW95

Did they put back option to disable rgb in 1.8? 
Cant find it from 1.7.


----------



## FleischmannTV

WR-HW95 said:


> Did they put back option to disable rgb in 1.8?


There should be a _RGB Light Control_ switch in the bottom right corner when you switch your view with F7.


----------



## todaracing

do u guys have this problem? after every bios update, i have to set values of my dram timings, fan settings, etc etc etc over n over again. Old saved configuration files cannot be used even if i saved in a USB. Do u guys have this problem n how u overcome it? TIA


----------



## gerardfraser

todaracing said:


> do u guys have this problem? after every bios update, i have to set values of my dram timings, fan settings, etc etc etc over n over again. Old saved configuration files cannot be used even if i saved in a USB. Do u guys have this problem n how u overcome it? TIA


No saved BIOS settings from a older BIOS on Intel or AMD can be used with a new BIOS update.


----------



## BUFUMAN

Fu up...


----------



## ultraex2003

fresh today run !!!
ryzen 3600 @ 4400 
ram 16 giga @ 3800 cas 15
bios 1.2.0.3c


----------



## BUFUMAN

Hi, can someone explain me why Hwinfo go crazy? CPU at default RAM/IF at 1800Mhz. Latest UEFI installed like always CMOS Clear - Bios update. i have this issue a while now. Thx for help


----------



## ultraex2003

BUFUMAN said:


> Hi, can someone explain me why Hwinfo go crazy? CPU at default RAM/IF at 1900Mhz. Latest UEFI installed like always CMOS Clear - Bios update. i have this issue a while now. Thx for help
> View attachment 2524076


i dont have this problem with my setup with latest hwinfo 64 7.10
screen from win 10 and win 11 with last insider dev 22449.1000 with installation in different ssd


----------



## mimosoft

New beta bios available:
Some AGESA 1.2.0.4 beta BIOS for AM4 motherboards | MSI Global English Forum - Index

v 182


----------



## ultraex2003

mimosoft said:


> New beta bios available:
> Some AGESA 1.2.0.4 beta BIOS for AM4 motherboards | MSI Global English Forum - Index
> 
> v 182


you install this beta 1.82 bro ? you saw any good? thanks !!!


----------



## mimosoft

no. i did not


----------



## Fab7

Nothing on MSI website , so i don't take the risk ...


----------



## Mach3.2

AGESA 1.2.0.4 likely have broken VDDG CCD/IOD and some other things related to FCLK overclocking in the background..

VDDG IOD GET is capped under 1V even if SET above 1V in the BIOS, as observed on other MSI and Asus boards. I'll give this BIOS a pass.


----------



## Worldwin

I'll test the BIOS later to see if it fixes the IF hole @ 1900.

Hole still there @ 1.2.0.4. No improvements on IF stability either.


----------



## Fab7

7C84v183(Beta version) is out

2021-09-27 
17.31 MB 


Windows 11 Support.
Update to AMD ComboAM4PIV2 1.2.0.3c.


----------



## Mach3.2

I have a hunch, that might just be v1.81 with fTPM to default on.

Updated SMU in v1.82 are all rolled back to v1.81 versions.


----------



## LXP-F

Tried the 1.83 beta out today. Couldn't post with my previously tightened RAM timings that were working fine on 1.6. Going back to 1.6 now. I must've missed 1.7, but unless anyone says it's better than 1.6 I'll just wait for the final 1.8 release and try again then.


----------



## ultraex2003_9978

fresh run !!!
win 11 insider dev channel 22000/build 499
ryzen 3600 stok
ram 16 giga @ 3800 cas 16


----------



## desoto

Didn't update bios on my mobo for long time (v.1.61). What's version of bios do you recommend for today?


----------



## ultraex2003_9978

desoto said:


> Didn't update bios on my mobo for long time (v.1.61). What's version of bios do you recommend for today?


i play just fine with agesa 1.2.0.3 c (1.83 bios) and last win 11 dev mode build 22509


----------



## agpoli

I'm using the latest beta (1.83) since it got released, and it's working just fine. Although I only have a Zen+ CPU and some single rank B-die RAM. Few days ago Windows 11 arrived, and it's also working fine.
If I have to guess, 1.83 beta will be the next final BIOS, and then we may see a few betas with AGESA 1.2.0.5 next year.


----------



## Illined

I am going to bump this and say that the previous bios we've received *four months ago* is still in beta (although it's running smoothly for me). Is there anything on the horizon with a new agesa? Have MSI forgotten about this board?


----------



## Mach3.2

1.2.0.4(v1.82) was pulled and 1.2.0.5 was pulled for other boards before they released it for this board.


----------



## Hajas

The next release is supposed to be 1.2.0.5. It's been available for the Gaming edge and Gaming plus, as well as the "S" versions since December. It's either coming late for the Tomahawk or MSI will skip it, as some reports suggest that it is bugged, and publish 1.2.0.6 beta in Feb instead. Asus has already rolled that out for their flagship, Crosshair VIII.


----------



## Fab7

Good to know , thank you !


----------



## BUFUMAN

It works but a non Beta version would be good.


----------



## agpoli

We have another beta BIOS:

7C84v184 (Beta version)


Windows 11 Support
Update to AMD ComboAM4PIV2 1.2.0.5


----------



## Worldwin

anyone try out the 1.2.0.5 yet?


----------



## FleischmannTV

It's funny that the release date is already one month old even though it's just been released. They must've been holding it back for some reason.


----------



## Hajas

There is a reddit thread where it was mentioned that MSI pulled this Bios for the Unify and Ace boards shortly after they made it available in December, then published it again, which makes me wonder if they found bugs in the 1.2.0.5 release and they've just finished tweaking it. Btw some users report a few percent of ST and MT performance loss, but the temps are lower as well. Some also say their systems are unstable now and will go back to 1.2.0.3c. I'll wait for a couple of days and read some more reviews before deciding to update.


----------



## Worldwin

Currently can't get my Ram OC settings working. They were functional on 1.2.0.3c

Fixed. Had to manually set all timings to be exactly the same..


----------



## Hibbing

Works fine here.


----------



## Luggage

From my unify testing of 120
VID is limited to 1.425V if you set EDC over 140A. (Work around with auto in bios and changing with Ryzen master.)
Seems v/f mighbe changed, might need to redo CO curve.



http://imgur.com/a/d5cReXo


stock behavior is very similar between 1203c and 1205 though.

I’m back on 1203c waiting for 1206 that ASUS is already testing…


----------



## Kifflom

And now they released the non-Beta version 




__





MAG X570 TOMAHAWK WIFI | RETURN TO HONOR


Military style with Pre-installed IO shielding, tuned for better performance by Core Boost, DDR4 Boost, M.2 Shield Frozr, Wi-Fi 6, Frozr Heatsink Design, Lightning Gen4




www.msi.com






> Version 7C84v18
> Release Date 2022-01-06
> File Size 17.44 MB


Probably the same bios, but they bumped the date to Jan 6.


----------



## agpoli

It's the same, just flashed it (so far so good):


----------



## ultraex2003_9978

bios 1.2.0.3.c
5800x co all cores -25 ppt/edc/tdc/ auto


----------



## Worldwin

Anyone test how much their CO has changed with 1.2.0.5?


----------



## Mach3.2

I'm staying at v1.70(1.2.0.3b), the newer BIOS all seem to be bugged one way or another(VDDP and VDDG voltages on 1.2.0.4, capped Vcore if EDC set above 140 on 1.2.0.5); simply not worth the time re-validating my OC settings.

I've seen some people say 1.2.0.5 requires reworking of CO values since AMD changed something. Probably need to set something more conservative on 1.2.0.5 as compared to older BIOSes such as 1.2.0.3b


----------



## ultraex2003_9978

run with bios 1.2.0.3.c (1.83)
ram 16 giga patriot viper rgb


----------



## savagepagan

ultraex2003_9978 said:


> run with bios 1.2.0.3.c (1.83)
> ram 16 giga patriot viper rgb
> View attachment 2545707


Looks like 1.83 has been removed.


----------



## Hajas

savagepagan said:


> Looks like 1.83 has been removed.


It's still on their servers, just not listed on BIOS page: https://download.msi.com/bos_exe/mb/7C84v183.zip


----------



## TitusTroy

what is the optimal setting for the chipset fan-- silence, balance or boost?...at what temps do the fans start up in the various modes?


----------



## ultravy

Hajas said:


> It's still on their servers, just not listed on BIOS page: https://download.msi.com/bos_exe/mb/7C84v183.zip


This beta bios is more stable for me on ram (patriot viper) @3600, on 3600xt , tight timings. 1.80 is a mess, same settings , doesn't
turn on anymore


TitusTroy said:


> what is the optimal setting for the chipset fan-- silence, balance or boost?...at what temps do the fans start up in the various modes?


I keep it on manual @2500 rpm range , not audible.


----------



## Mach3.2

TitusTroy said:


> what is the optimal setting for the chipset fan-- silence, balance or boost?...at what temps do the fans start up in the various modes?


I keep it on balanced and let it bake at 60 deg Celsius since the fan curve doesn't activate at that temp..


----------



## TitusTroy

I just want to make sure I'm doing this correctly...so to enable Resizable Bar Support I need to go to Settings > Advanced > PCI Subsystem Settings and enable BOTH "Re-size BAR" and "Above 4G memory/Crypto Currency mining"?

even on a system that's not doing any mining I still need to enable the Crypto Mining setting?

and then I need to go into Settings > Advanced > PCIe > PCI Sub-system Settings > Re-Size BAR support and enable this setting?...I can't just enable this setting, I need to first enable those 2 earlier BIOS settings?


----------



## Mach3.2

TitusTroy said:


> I just want to make sure I'm doing this correctly...so to enable Resizable Bar Support I need to go to Settings > Advanced > PCI Subsystem Settings and enable BOTH "Re-size BAR" and "Above 4G memory/Crypto Currency mining"?
> 
> even on a system that's not doing any mining I still need to enable the Crypto Mining setting?
> 
> and then I need to go into Settings > Advanced > PCIe > PCI Sub-system Settings > Re-Size BAR support and enable this setting?...I can't just enable this setting, I need to first enable those 2 earlier BIOS settings?


Just doing this is enough:


TitusTroy said:


> I just want to make sure I'm doing this correctly...so to enable Resizable Bar Support I need to go to Settings > Advanced > PCI Subsystem Settings and enable BOTH "Re-size BAR" and "Above 4G memory/Crypto Currency mining"?


----------



## TitusTroy

what's the difference between Core Performance Boost vs Precision Boost Overdrive?...PBO seems like the auto-overclocking setting but then what does Core Performance Boost do?...should I have it enabled?


----------



## TitusTroy

I'm new to NVMe drives so forgive the newbie question...after an NVMe drive is installed is there any way for me to disable it without physically removing the drive?...I want the ability to boot into another SATA SSD drive independently...meaning I want to install another copy of Windows 10 onto the SATA drive and use that...is there a setting in the BIOS that disables the NVMe slot?...can I then re-enable it and get back the drive with everything installed on it intact?...I have an MSI X570 Tomahawk motherboard

with SATA SSD's (and older mechanical hard drives) it was easy to just unplug the SATA cable and plug it into a new drive


----------



## dwolvin

Here is a good walkthrough of PBO vs CPB: Hardware Times. As to the NVME drive question, the only way I can think of would be to set up the drives one at a time, and then hit the bios and enable / disable the drive needed at the time. But hopefully a dual booter will swing by with a better solution.


----------



## BUFUMAN

Ok this is the first unstable Bios for this board. 
1900mhz IFC is not working anymore had to go back to 1.81. Never had any issues to reach 1900mhz/3800mhz ram clock. Windows did several crashes. Can not recommend this latest Bios.


----------



## SneakySloth

I seem to be okay on the latest BIOS. Updated yesterday and did some smaller tests so far which came as expected. Might do an overnight test to confirm my timings.


----------



## BUFUMAN

hmm very odd but thats the first time i had issues with a Bios on this Board. i am at 3800x could be possible that the AGESA is more for 5xxx Series


----------



## SneakySloth

I tested it on a 5900x and it seemed same as before. I also have a 3600 laying around, I'll try that out tonight or tomorrow and check if anything changed for that.

I wouldn't put it past MSI to release a bad BIOS though. There have been a lot of reports of the current AGESA being less than optimal.

EDIT:

Tested out both the 3600 and 5900x again, both seem just the same as the previous BIOS.


----------



## BUFUMAN

thx for feedback. i will wait for the next version.


----------



## mimosoft

new uefi available 1.2.0.6c





MAG X570 TOMAHAWK WIFI


Jederzeit bereit für den Einsatz auf dem Schlachtfeld! Abgestimmt auf maximale Leistung dank Features wie Core-Boost, DDR4-Boost, M.2 Shield-Frozr, Wi-Fi 6, Frozr-Kühlkörper-Design, Lightning Gen4




de.msi.com


----------



## Fab7

I am on it


----------



## mimosoft

good boy


----------



## Audioboxer

EDC above 140 caps VCORE at around 1.2v now, someone test that if you're going to flash 1.2.0.6c. Happens with the MSI B550 Unify X.


----------



## hsntgm

I tested 1.2.0.6c with my other pc (tuf b450) and yes EDC was useless.
All core boost frequencies are not increasing with higher EDC. It seems voltage capped. 
Why they capped voltage? CPU degradation? PBO is dead?

It seems it is same on MSI too.

5900X
---------
1.2.0.3c --> C20 all core --> boosting 4.5 effective all core --> PPT:180 TDC:120 EDC:155 --> CO:All Negative 20 --> 80°C
1.2.0.6c --> C20 all core --> boosting 4.2 effective all core --> boost freqs are not responding any EDC value over 140

Why MSI dropped v1.83 - 1.2.0.3c ( 7C84v183.zip ) from official bios list on support page?
This is the most stable one I have ever use.


----------



## drkCrix

Currently on the 1.2.0.6c beta bios and not happy with the performance of my 5950x with it. Any issues with rolling back to 1.2.0.3c?


----------



## SneakySloth

drkCrix said:


> Currently on the 1.2.0.6c beta bios and not happy with the performance of my 5950x with it. Any issues with rolling back to 1.2.0.3c?


I moved back from 1.2.0.5 to 1.2.0.3c without issues so I'm guessing it should be the same for this BIOS. I really hope that AMD either clarifies the reasoning behind limiting EDC to 140 or fixes it issue if it is a bug.


----------



## Fab7

drkCrix said:


> Currently on the 1.2.0.6c beta bios and not happy with the performance of my 5950x with it. Any issues with rolling back to 1.2.0.3c?


You can roll back any bios version , no problem .


----------



## todaracing

SneakySloth said:


> I moved back from 1.2.0.5 to 1.2.0.3c without issues so I'm guessing it should be the same for this BIOS. I really hope that AMD either clarifies the reasoning behind limiting EDC to 140 or fixes it issue if it is a bug.


I have just updated my bios for almost a year, now im getting more random crashes in game. 

btw, wahts cpu virtualization? its disabled on default in bios, but i enabled it previously thinking it must be the enabling more threads thingy (ie. 6 cores into 12 threads)


----------



## Frietkot Louis

todaracing said:


> I have just updated my bios for almost a year, now im getting more random crashes in game.
> 
> btw, wahts cpu virtualization? its disabled on default in bios, but i enabled it previously thinking it must be the enabling more threads thingy (ie. 6 cores into 12 threads)


If you have to ask it's probably not important to you. It's vmware stuff and something in windows that needs it but I've forgotten in the meantime what it is so probably not important. you can enable it with negligeable or non performance impacts but for a normal user don't worry about it :-0


----------



## MarlowXim

Does anyone know if the board has external clock gen? On a 5800x3d and was messing with bclk and did not get too far. Just wondering if it is bios related.


----------



## agpoli

MarlowXim said:


> Does anyone know if the board has external clock gen? On a 5800x3d and was messing with bclk and did not get too far. Just wondering if it is bios related.


No, it has not. Maybe 103 MHz BCLK is doable.


----------



## MarlowXim

agpoli said:


> No, it has not. Maybe 103 MHz BCLK is doable.


Any tips to increase the bclk like turn off SATA ? Going to see how far it can go.


----------



## agpoli

MarlowXim said:


> Any tips to increase the bclk like turn off SATA ? Going to see how far it can go.


SATA will be unuseable anyway above a certain MHz and other things will get unstable pretty soon. I don't think it's worth the effort without an external clock gen.


----------



## agpoli

New BIOS/UEFI arrived:

7C84v1A1(Beta version)

Update to AGESA ComboAm4v2PI 1.2.0.7.
Change the default setting of Secure Boot.
Edit: listed on the support page, but the download link doesn't work atm...

So, removing the '9' from the original link, it works: 7C84v1A1 (Beta version)


----------



## mimosoft

Maybe the download will be available soon.


----------



## mimosoft

Remove the "9" in link and its working.


----------



## BUFUMAN

And BSOD with new UEFI?


----------



## agpoli

BUFUMAN said:


> And BSOD with new UEFI?


It works for me without any issues.


----------



## SneakySloth

agpoli said:


> It works for me without any issues.


Does EDC still result in a voltage reduction after 140?


----------



## Frietkot Louis

SneakySloth said:


> Does EDC still result in a voltage reduction after 140?


If you mean not going higher than 1,4V ? I can see that on this UEFI indeed. Fine with me since I don't go searching for the maximum anymore.


----------



## SneakySloth

Frietkot Louis said:


> If you mean not going higher than 1,4V ? I can see that on this UEFI indeed. Fine with me since I don't go searching for the maximum anymore.


Yes that's what I meant, I should have clarified further. Thanks for the confirmation.


----------



## Frietkot Louis

SneakySloth said:


> Yes that's what I meant, I should have clarified further. Thanks for the confirmation.


Ah don't worry about it I just wasn't sure what the voltage was in previous versions and was too lazy to search for it ;-)


----------



## Illined

Anyone have any experience with the new BIOS? Is the performance regression thing from the earlier BIOS gone? I'm still on an older version.


----------



## RossiOCUK

Anybody else have the bug with this board that if you set CR to 1T then Geardown mode will grey out as Auto and be enabled. i.e. you cannot set 1T and disabled Geardown mode?


----------



## agpoli

RossiOCUK said:


> Anybody else have the bug with this board that if you set CR to 1T then Geardown mode will grey out as Auto and be enabled. i.e. you cannot set 1T and disabled Geardown mode?


It's not greyed out for me, I can set 1T and disable Geardown mode at the same time. And it works:


----------



## agpoli

Final BIOS/UEFI arrived: 7C84v1A


Update to AGESA ComboAm4v2PI 1.2.0.7.
Change the default setting of Secure Boot.


----------



## mimosoft

agpoli said:


> Final BIOS/UEFI arrived: 7C84v1A
> 
> 
> Update to AGESA ComboAm4v2PI 1.2.0.7.
> Change the default setting of Secure Boot.


Are there any differences between beta and final?


----------



## agpoli

mimosoft said:


> Are there any differences between beta and final?


CRC is different, but it could be caused by the different naming in the UEFI.

Ryzen SMU Checker shows the same module versions, so they are probably the same.


----------



## mimosoft

thank you sir


----------



## Coldplayer

What's the best performance wise BIOS for this board? I have a 5900x and I updated my bios recently and with the same PBO settings i'm only hitting 4.8ghz max where before i was hitting 5.1ghz. Was unsure which one i was running before.


----------



## Luggage

Coldplayer said:


> What's the best performance wise BIOS for this board? I have a 5900x and I updated my bios recently and with the same PBO settings i'm only hitting 4.8ghz max where before i was hitting 5.1ghz. Was unsure which one i was running before.


Agesa 1203c or b.








[Übersicht] - Ultimative AM4 UEFI/BIOS/AGESA Übersicht


Inhaltsverzeichnis: UEFI Collection | Hersteller Support Links | UEFI Mods | Weiterführende Links Keine weiteren Updates mehr geplant! AM5 UEFI/BIOS/AGESA Übersicht ASRock ASUS Biostar Gigabyte MSI EVGA NZXT B350 B450 B550 X370 X470 X570 B350 B450 B550 X370 X470 X570 B350 B450...




www.hardwareluxx.de


----------



## SneakySloth

The latest BIOS seems to be working fairly well for me so far. Yeah the multicore boost is lower but my cores individually are boosting either similarly or slightly better. Its also fixed a few bugs that I noticed with 1.2.0.3c


----------



## nevartojau

I wonder if anyone has a modded 1.2.0.3c version with CBS PBS stuff unlocked?


----------



## nevartojau

SneakySloth said:


> The latest BIOS seems to be working fairly well for me so far. Yeah the multicore boost is lower but my cores individually are boosting either similarly or slightly better. Its also fixed a few bugs that I noticed with 1.2.0.3c


What about the EDC bug?


----------



## SneakySloth

Its still there and yeah there is a difference in multi-threaded benchmarks but overall the performance is fine. For gaming, programming and general usage its exactly the same as before. Or at least I haven't noticed any difference apart from my games make the cpu boost a bit higher than before.

I did have to tweak my curve a little though. I got a few errors recently when testing using OCCT.


----------



## Fab7

Latest bios version got updated and 're'released :

AMI BIOS7C84v1B1(Beta version)2022-07-0417.95 MB

Description:

Update to AGESA ComboAm4v2PI 1.2.0.7.
Change the default setting of Secure Boot.


----------



## SneakySloth

So it went from beta -> final -> beta again?


----------



## agpoli

Interesting, they removed the 1A1 beta and 1A final from their website. Wonder why they did that.


----------



## mimosoft

agpoli said:


> Interesting, they removed the 1A1 beta and 1A final from their website. Wonder why they did that.


Is there a difference in both files? File size is the same for me.


----------



## agpoli

mimosoft said:


> Is there a difference in both files? File size is the same for me.


The file size will always be the same, because that is the size of the BIOS-chip on the motherboard. It's content could be different, but without a proper changelog, we couldn't tell what is the difference. The CRC of the last 3 file I checked (1A1, 1A, 1B1) is different.


----------



## ultraex2003_9978

have αnyone installed it? tell us your impressions ? for the last bios (AMI BIOS7C84v1B1)


----------



## Fab7

Installed and no problems , but i run stock settings , just XMP and PBO 95W on my 5900X .


----------



## BUFUMAN

Installed, works with old Ram oc settings and IF Clocks. Ram test without an issue since 1h.
My Cores are boosting a little bit higher at multitask operations (default PBO this time). Singlecore not tested


----------



## Illined

There seems to be a 7C84v1B2 beta dated august 5. I've just installed that one. Will report back if I encounter any issues.


----------



## Fab7

Again a new bios ? wow , MSI goes crazy 😄
Thanks for the info


----------



## FleischmannTV

Has anybody noticed that Loadline Calibration Control has now a _Default_ and _Auto_ setting? Previously there was only _Auto_, I think. Or am I wrong and it's always been there?


----------



## Frietkot Louis

FleischmannTV said:


> Has anybody noticed that Loadline Calibration Control has now a _Default_ and _Auto_ setting? Previously there was only _Auto_, I think. Or am I wrong and it's always been there?


I'm quite sure that it was always like this. I seem to remember wondering if Default would be AMD setting and Auto would be managed by MSI "AI" ;-)


----------



## FleischmannTV

I've heard back from a longtime MSI user from another board and he said that _Default _is a relatively new addition. It started with AGESA 1205 for most boards, though for some it might have been added later.


----------



## Illined

Illined said:


> There seems to be a 7C84v1B2 beta dated august 5. I've just installed that one. Will report back if I encounter any issues.


I am back to report my computer has been freezing randomly since updating.


----------



## SneakySloth

My PC hasn't had any noticable issues since updating to 7C84v1A release before that was taken down. Had to redo the curve a little but that was expected as I reduced my EDC.


----------



## Frietkot Louis

SneakySloth said:


> My PC hasn't had any noticable issues since updated to 7C84v1A release before that was taken down. Had to redo the curve a little but that was expected as I reduced my EDC.


Yeah I'm still on the same also, was waiting for the next non-beta release. Stable as rock.


----------



## Illined

Illined said:


> I am back to report my computer has been freezing randomly since updating.


I am going to revert this message. Something else is definitely causing my freezes.


----------



## Frietkot Louis

Illined said:


> omething else is definitely causing my freezes


No worries fellow countryman thank you for your feedback ;-)


----------



## Fab7

NEW !

AMD Chipset Drivers
Revision Number

4.08.09.2337


----------



## Frietkot Louis

Illined said:


> There seems to be a 7C84v1B2 beta dated august 5. I've just installed that one. Will report back if I encounter any issues.


I just upgraded to this one. Looks okay to me , and I couldn't sleep my PC with A1 so at least that's fixed.


----------



## agpoli

Final BIOS: 7C84v1B


Update to AGESA ComboAm4v2PI 1.2.0.7.
Change the default setting of Secure Boot.


----------



## BUFUMAN

last Beta was not stable, had the first time freezed UEFI.


----------



## fabianp902

Good day, someone has tested the final BIOS 7C84v1B to know about XMP profiles and if it does work correctly and also PBO2 or curve optimizer, maybe someone uses Hydra 1.2 for PBO to check if it works correctly?


----------



## Fab7

No problems with XMP here with any bios versions.


----------



## Fab7

NEW !

AMD Chipset Drivers

Revision Number 4.09.23.507


----------



## BUFUMAN

thx. My UEFI get stuck after changing a setting and hit F10. Somebody else with this issue? Settings will be safed after that somehow...
Latest UEFI


----------



## SneakySloth

BUFUMAN said:


> thx. My UEFI get stuck after changing a setting and hit F10. Somebody else with this issue? Settings will be safed after that somehow...
> Latest UEFI


I've had this issue on a different MSI motherboard for multiple bios verisons now. No idea why it keeps on happening.


----------



## Hajas

Hello, does anybody have the 5800x3d installed in this motherboard? I'm interested in undervolting my cpu and wondering if anybody tried it before.


----------



## mimosoft

I use a 5800x3d and it's working fine with latest bios. Kombo Strike set to level 3.


----------



## Frietkot Louis

mimosoft said:


> I use a 5800x3d and it's working fine with latest bios. Kombo Strike set to level 3.


Hi, just wondering what cinebench R23 score you are getting.
I am getting around 15000, but I use a negative -12 voltage curve instead of Kombo Strike (level 3 is -30 voltage curve).
My cpu is just not liking a bigger offset but I'm happy ;-)


----------



## mimosoft

~14971 but with HWInfo64 running in background and R23 not running with high privileges. I'm not into benchmark scores at all. I run them to test if CPU runs fine.


----------



## Frietkot Louis

mimosoft said:


> ~14971 but with HWInfo64 running in background and R23 not running with high privileges. I'm not into benchmark scores at all. I run them to test if CPU runs fine.


Yeah that seems to be about the same as me, thanks for the effort. Cheers.


----------



## BUFUMAN

i bought the 5900x and cant boot with if1900 ;( first CPU who wont boot that freq. Any advise with Crucial Ballistix Micron E-Die 32-GB 3200 Kit?


----------



## SneakySloth

Is it an FCLK issue or memory issue? Are you able to set the FCLK to 1900 without setting the ram to 3800Mhz?


----------



## BUFUMAN

My memory is working without problems at 1900mhz on Ryzen 1700x and 3800x. Cpu is new.

I could boot 1933mhz but with sound crackling and slow windows boot. I thought that this cpus are capable for that....


----------



## SneakySloth

It could just a FLCK hole issue at 1900Mhz. Have you tried 1867 instead?


----------



## Fab7

NEW !

AMD Chipset Drivers

Revision Number

4.11.15.342


----------

